# Tulalip, WA CCO (Seattle Premium Outlets)



## roxybc (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone been to the Seattle CCO lately?  My boyfriend is making a trip down there, and I want to know if anyone has been there lately and knows of any good MAC stuff, or anything in general that I should have him pick up.  

Or if you haven't been to that CCO, does anyone recall seeing any good stuff at other CCO's that might be at the Seattle one as well?

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Lupita (Feb 25, 2006)

*PSA for Washington State: MSF's at CCO!*

Just stopped by the Marysville CCO...I'd heard that CCO's in general were pretty hit and miss. As of this morning, they have the following MSF's:

Shimpagne - 5
Stereo Rose - 6
Porcelain Pink - 4

all for 15.75 a pop. amazing.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 25, 2006)

i iwsh i lived there my CCO sucks i would have picked up all 3


----------



## warships (Feb 26, 2006)

oh crap, I've been wanting Shimpagne ever since I swapped it away.  I should head out there tomorrow.
Thanks for the heads up :]


----------



## cloverette (Feb 26, 2006)

@warships

would you mind doing a CP for me? please...


----------



## dstroyedangel (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *warships* 
_oh crap, I've been wanting Shimpagne ever since I swapped it away.  I should head out there tomorrow.
Thanks for the heads up :]_

 

would you mind doing me a cp... i wouldnt mind paying you extra or whatever.... let me know..i'd be forever grateful... thanks


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 27, 2006)

ACK!!!  I wanna go to the CCO!!!

Isn't there a limit as to how much you can buy?


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 6, 2006)

are there any other CCO's in washington? I live in Olympia.


----------



## scentofevil (Apr 8, 2006)

*Seattle, WA CCO*

Are there any CCO's near Seattle, WA?  I'll be going up there for college in September and I really hope there's a CCO nearby!  Can anyone tell me if there's one there?  

Also, how much are products from CCO?  MAC eyeshadow, etc.?  Is it a substantial difference or no? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey, I live about 45 minutes north of Seattle and there is a CCO at the outlet mall in Marysville. It would probably take you a little over an hour to drive up there from Seattle. The eyeshadows are $9.50, lip sticks and lipglasses, etc. are $10. I can't remember what everything else is for sure. I love going there. Last week I bought 12 eyeshadows. :-/ lol My poor wallet was a lot lighter. Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 16, 2006)

BUMP!!!

Again, I'm asking the same question, has anyone been to this CCO lately?  My mom and I are thinking of going down late this month around the 28th or 29th.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2006)

I am going to go on Tuesday (4/18) of this week so I will let you know once I get back!  I am so hoping that it is worth the trip!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2006)

Anything you want me to look for?  I am going this tuesday 4/18.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 17, 2006)

Where exactly is the Seattle CCO?  I travel to Seattle quite often.  Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2006)

They have a lot of stuff!  They have Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Perscriptives, Stila, MAC and Clinique stuff.  They have a lot of gift with puchase sets to buy, perfumes, skin care, make-up which is discontinued and/or current, gift sets, and some good treasures.  It can be pretty hit or miss but I usually find something there that is a good deal.  I am going to go tomorrow morning so hopefully I can share some good finds!  I always go towards the MAC section and have found some wonderful lipsticks, eye shadows, glitters, lip mixes, and polishes!  I would go when you are in Seattle!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Apr 17, 2006)

where is it located?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2006)

It is located in Marysville, WA.  Go I-5 North towards Vancouver and get off @ exit 200 and go past the Tulalip Casino and it is in the Seattle Premium Outlets.  They have a lot of other great shops as well!  It is a fun outing and totally worth the drive!


----------



## Cyn (Apr 17, 2006)

It's a long-ass drive for a CCO, at least an hour, if not more.  I've been twice, but only when I was going to Bellingham or Vancouver B.C.

I suppose it wouldn't be that bad if it was closer, but it's definitely not in Seattle.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_BUMP!!!

Again, I'm asking the same question, has anyone been to this CCO lately?  My mom and I are thinking of going down late this month around the 28th or 29th._

 
It all really depends on when you go and if they just got a shipment it or not. They used to not have very much at all. But the past few times I've gone I've walked out with at least three things lol. A few weeks ago I left with twelve different eyeshadows...I was SO excited. haha But anyway...if you message me or something before you're coming down I can let you know what was there the last time I was there because it's only like 20-30 minutes from me and it's become an addiction for me to go there quite often. lol So just let me know if I can help ya.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello all!  I went to the CCO on Tuesday and they had some good stuff!  They had 2 of the eye shadow palettes from holiday 2005, all of the 05 Holiday lip palettes, all of the Tint toons, and a few nice eye shadows.  They also had violet fx hyper real which I love so I was pretty excited about that! 
I also got the shadestick set from the holiday 05.  All in all it was a pretty good trip!


----------



## Kristen (Apr 25, 2006)

Omg... my sister went to the CCO today and I sent her on a shopping trip. However.. she forgot the list of stuff and would only buy me 2 things. Buuuuut....

They apparently had ALL the mineralized eye shadows from Rococo (i was able to convince her to get me Tres Teal but not Aristocrat) and Glitter Liners!!! I got For the Boys.. but they also had what I assumed to be Glamourgold and Mercuric. Damnit.. I need to go to Seattle asap now


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 26, 2006)

I was there on Monday the 25th of April and I didn't see any of that!  I went in the afternoon but how could it sell out that fast on a Monday!  I'm sad I missed out on those.  I usually scan that store like a hawk before I leave!


----------



## Nikki0211 (May 4, 2006)

Just wanted to let anyone around the Marysville CCO that I was there on Wed. (5/3/06) and they had Blue and Violet pigments along with Lustreleaf eyeshadow. They also had a lot of the same eyeshadows that they've had for awhile. They also had one of the Tailormade palletes. I wanted to get so much stuff but sadly couldn't afford anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm hoping that when I go back they at least have some stuff left. lol Just thought I'd let you all know. :-D


----------



## coachkitten (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update!  I think I might have to check it out!


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 7, 2006)

I went today and they had everything that Nikki0211 mentioned. I picked up Holiday 05 Warm eye pallette, violet pigment, blue pigment and Clarice Tint Toon lip conditioner. A few random items I remember them having: Greenhouse l/g, Holiday Lip Gelee and Lip Glass sets, Hundred Degrees Pearlizer, Tailormade Cool eye pallette, Holiday Trend eye pallette, Try On Pacs (don't remember which kind)... Okay, that's all I remember.


----------



## coachkitten (May 7, 2006)

ohhh....I am going to have to go up there!  Thanks for the update!  Did you still see any Lusterleaf?


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 8, 2006)

yep! they had tons of lusterleaf pots!


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2006)

Ohhhh!  Thank you for letting me know!  I am headed up there this weekend!


----------



## pinkarcade (May 23, 2006)

Hello all - I am heading out to the Seattle CCO today and will update everyone on what they have when I get back.


----------



## pinkarcade (May 23, 2006)

Blah. There was nothing there. So much nothing - I barely came out with a 217 brush and some studio fix foundation. 

They had: Blue pigment, Violet pigment, Rio de Rosa, Lusterleaf, some shade sticks, some paints, some lipsticks but none that were special. 

The best thing I saw was a C-thru l/g. 

The manager said they would be getting another shipment in June. =/


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2006)

I am going tomorrow!!!  I will give you girls an update on what they have!  Hopefully I will get some fun stuff!


----------



## pinkarcade (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay! I'm so broke after Lure the next time I go will probably be in the fall (ie after patternmaker that will no doubt make my bank account very very sad)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2006)

I really shouldn't go to the CCO as the new pigments, turquatic collection, and Nordy's palettes will make me broke as well!!!  But for some reason I still feel the pull to the CCO!


----------



## pinkarcade (Jun 4, 2006)

Golly - I can't even think about She Shines because there is no way I can afford them. I think Pattermaker will set me back about $400 because I plan on getting the palettes, a couple lip palettes, both brush sets and of course all their extra goodies. Damn them! Turquatic also sounds amazing and again - looking forward to it but my wallet is in shock.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone!  I went to the CCO on Sunday and they had some good stuff.  

They had a few pigments including pink opal, blue, violet, provence, and goldenaire.  They also had glitter liners in Saucepot, Peacocky, spunsilver, and a few more.  They had some good eye shadows including oceanique, fineshine, lustreleaf, rummy, rio de rosa, au contraire, and a few more.  They must have just gotten a bunch of new stuff in.  

Everything else was pretty much all that I have seen before but I ususally only pay attention to the MAC!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm hoping to go again sometime this summer, I never did make it down there whenever I made that 2nd post,we just stayed in Vancouver.

I love that outlet mall though! My boyfriend and I spent about 6 hours there one day, actually it might have been more!


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Coachkitten, you're always so thorough! I'm going this weekend and'lll let you guys know what I see.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2006)

Let us know what you see!


----------



## cicconeyouth (Jun 25, 2006)

i went today. nothing too memorable other than the pigments: lily white, lovely lily, blue, violet, province, pink opal, coco and two she shines- dazzleray and sunnydaze. there were probably a few other pigment shades. they still had holiday lip gelees and shadestick sets. um... falling star eyeshadow, which i'm kicking myself for not picking up. i scored the only pot of silly goose. the eyeshadows were just matte pastel colors other than falling star. whatelse? three colors of pearlizers, three glimmershimmers, catherine d beauty powders, blot powder in light shades. okay, that's all i can remember.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you for letting me know!!!  I am going down there tomorrow and I am soooo excited that they have all of those pigments!! Thanks!


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with Ciccone that there was nothing too memorable that hasn't been mentioned already, except blush duo's! They have all of them except two.

ETA: They also have Blue Storm pigments.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2006)

I went there this weekend as well!  They eye shadow colors were so bad!  I bought flashtrack e/s and that was about the best one they had.  I also picked up the She-Shines pigments that they had there.  They had a lot of stuff but nothing that was really that great or "must-have".  Kind of disappointing!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 30, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that if you are an AAA member that you can go to the information desk in the food court and get a "VIP coupon book" for free!  Inside they have one for the CCO and it is for 10% off a purchase of $50 or more!  I have used it a few times and I think any discount helps!  It pays for the tax at least.
If you are not an AAA member than the coupon book is $5.00.  Just though that you all would want to know and save a little $$$!!


----------



## sallyh88 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, good to know! thanks for the tip... god knows I can never leave a CCO w/o spending less than $50...


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

No problem!  If I spend under $50 when I go something is up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That place is addicting!


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Coupon Book...*

If you go to the Outlet's website and sign up for their VIP Club, you can print out a voucher to get a free coupon book. You can get one free coupon book per week. I always have a voucher in my purse just in case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The CCS coupon is new this year - they weren't in last year's book so it's definitely a nice bonus. Now if only Coach would put a coupon in there, I'd be totally set!

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=71


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2006)

I totally agree that coach should give a discount!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would be wonderful!!


----------



## freyja313 (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anyone been lately? Anything to report? I'm going through mad withdrawals!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey everyone! I have been bad about reporting my finds @ the CCO as I pretty much go every weekend.  The past three weeks there has been NOTHING!  They still have Violet & Blue pigment.  The have brassy, royal wink, iris eyes, shade, & marcoviolet fluid lines.  They also had all of the Tint toons & Rio de Rosa was the only shadow they had.  They have really had nothing lately which is disappointing!  I will keep you all updated with anything new!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Washington girls!  Anyone been to the CCO in the past week?  I went last weekend & they still had nothing new!  I was wanting to go again tomorrow since I don't have to work but I wanted to check here first.  I have MAC money that is burning a hole in my pocket!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I went to the CCO in Marysville today (8/28).  They had a lot of new fluidlines including Frostlite, Blitz & Glitz, Brassy, Brown Down, Royal Wink, Iris Eye, & Macroviolet.  They also still had rio de rosa e/s & twinks & plum dressing e/s.  They had quite a few of the lip glasses from last years Nordy's anniversary pattern maker.  Besides that not a lot to report!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!  Just wanted to let you know that yet again I made a trip up to the outlet mall in Marysville & NOTHING was there at the CCO.  
The only thing that I found was MAC wipes.
I will let you guys know if I see anything more the next time I am there.  Hopefully this saves someone a trip.


----------



## freyja313 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the updates coachkitten! I don't get up there that frequently so it's good to know I'm not missing much. Last time I was there was the end of August - they didn't have anything I really wanted but I still managed to drop $150!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 24, 2006)

No problem freyja313!  I hopefully am going to go tomorrow so I will try and update then!


----------



## ar3773 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Seattle CCO update*

I just got back from shopping today and the CCO had lots of stuff this time. Lots of e/s , some l/e (sunplosion, say yeah are the ones I can remember) and surprisingly alot of regular line e/s like twinks, crystal avalanche, knight divine, dazzlelight, era, soba., beauty marked, and creme de violet. I've heard dovefeather was being d/c so if anyone's interested in that, it was there. There were 2 shelves filled with e/s. Lots of fluidlines too - waveline, iris eyes, haunting, brassy, and some blue and green ones I can't remember. Lots of blushes - (I remember plum foolery and flirt & tease) other sheertone shimmers and a few blushcremes. The pigments they had were melon, copper sparkle, fuschia, vanilla, pink opal, blue, and violet. Tons of stuff! I don't know long any of it will be there. I went this morning, bought flirty number (of which there was 5 or 6 left) then I went back a couple of hours later and only one was left (which of course I grabbed!). =)

Hope this helps anyone waiting to go!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 17, 2006)

ahhhh sunplosion i want it sooooo bad!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2006)

I went to the Seattle CCO yesterday and the only LE eye shadows that they still had were Wishful, Anti-Establishment, Spring Up, Lavender Sky, and Sundays Best.  I was totally bummed as I wish I would have gone earlier this weekend!  The had a lot of regular eye shadows though including Zonk blue!, Jewel blue, Knight divine, Shimmermoss, etc.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone been to the CCS in the last week?  I was wondering if they have anything new.  I think I might have to venture out there tomorrow just to check, but any updates would be helpful!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all!  I went to the CCO today in Seattle.  They must have gotten shipped a bunch of new stuff.  They had all the Lure eye shadows, Flirty number e/s, Anti-Establishment e/s, and tons of other eye shadows.  They also had Apricot Pink pigment, Lovely Lily, Deckchair, vanilla, pink opal, blue, fuschia.  They also had 3D gold, crystalled orange, chartruse, pink, and other glitters.  The also had a ton of lipsticks & lip glosses including the recent ones from Patternmaker.  Also they had the brush sets from the Patternmaker collection and the spray tanners from Sundressing.  Also they had a 3-pack of full size l/g which had c-thru, oh baby, and dreamy.  
Just wanted to let you all know that it is worth the trip!


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 1, 2006)

makes me wish i lived in Seattle! no CCO i have ever been to has had pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Deckchair! Vanilla! DAMN. time to fly up there


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi everyone!  I went to the CCO today and they still have a lot of stuff.  They had lily white, deckchair, goldenaire, vanilla, fuschia, blue, & pink opal pigments.  They also had pretty much every fluidline minus blacktrack including delphic & haunting.  They also had electric eel, little minx, overgrown, budding beauty, melton mauve, bleu noir, knight divine, llama, orb, lavender sky, moon's reflection, felt blue, gesso, and a bunch of other eye shadows.  They had a lot of lipsticks & glosses but most were regular colors.  I did see petit four gloss, pattern maker lip glosses, and the sweetie cake petit glosses.  
Just wanted to let you all know in case you are going to the outlet!


----------



## roxybc (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, you must go to the CCO a lot LOL!!!

Keep us updated!  I can't make it there until the end of Dec, which will probably be a busy time of year for them.  Hopefully they have some good stuff when I go!  I'm really wanting softwash grey pigment.  I never got it, and now I really wish I had.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 14, 2006)

AWWWW i wish i had a CCO in Toronto!!!! Deckchair & Goldenaire???!!!! I thought i got lucky when i ordered them from ebay until they arrived and were fake! Now i'm on the hunt again!!!! (and waiting for my refund!)


----------



## lahdeedah (Nov 16, 2006)

*Thanks for the updates!*

I keep telling myself I shouldn't even be reading this thread, but I always find myself coming back to it to see if you've reposted Coachkitten!  You've led me to some really good finds at the CCO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep it coming!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 19, 2006)

I am always happy to help!  I go to the CCO way more than I should!  I know how good I feel when I walk out of there with a good find so I just have to pass it on to all you guys!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all!  I went to the CCO today and there was nothing new.  They do still have deckchair & goldenaire pigments if anyone is interested!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 21, 2006)

So I realized by looking at this post that I have not been to the Seattle CCO in almost a month!  GASP!!  
With all the terrible weather in the Seattle area & haven't made it up there recently.
Does anyone have any new updates?  I am going to try and make it there this weekend.  Let me know if anyone found anything good there!
TIA!


----------



## freyja313 (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't been up there in a while - was thinking of making a trip in January hoping to maybe cash in on some post holiday deals at Coach. :::fingers crossed:::

If you go this weekend, please give an update! Happy holidays!


----------



## roxybc (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm going on Dec 31st.  I won't be back home until Jan 3rd, but I'll let you all know what I find!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all!  I went to the CCO yesterday (12/31) and I found a few things.  They had all the see thru lip glass colors, lingerie l/s, sundressing l/s, petit glosses from sweetie cakes, Negligee l/g, petit four l/g, and a lot of other lipglasses & chromeglasses.  
They had a few eye shadows including bateau, fountainbleu, li'lily, pink freeze, fade, wishful, moon's reflection, and a few more but none too worth mentioning.  
The lady that worked there said that they haven't been getting a lot of MAC in lately so unless you have to have something listed it was not really too worth it in my opinion.
Happy New Year!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting, Coachkitten-- this time you saved my wallet, it sounds like there's not much there I need right now!  Did I read on another post that you're in the Redmond area?  I'm in Bellevue.  Holla!


----------



## roxybc (Jan 3, 2007)

I went on Dec 31st, and at least for me I found tons of stuff.  I ended up getting:

Lingerie Lipstick (as a backup)
Prussian Eye Liner
Heartfelt Pink Lipglass
Chiaroscuro Paint
Twinks Eye Shadow
Stila Orient Mystic Pearl palette


Maybe it's because I never get to go to a CCO, but I thought they had tons of stuff.  They had about 8-10 diff paints.  I can't remember them all, but I think most of them were DC'd.  They had 2 of the Lure shadows, and about 10-12 other shadows, they had a fairly good selection of eye liners, and a lot of the shadesticks, and they also had the spray on foundations, and the dab on gel type blushes in the tubes.  

As for Stila they had the palette I got, and the Pussy Cat Dolls palette, as well as the Wicked collection, and 2 more palettes.  They also had the pink Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick, and a really nice Bobbi Brown Bronzer/Highlighter called Bikini.  Maybe it's just me, but I thought they had a really good selection of most things, except for MAC Pigments and glitters.  They only had blue pigment, and I think they had about 4-5 diff glitters, but I didn't bother looking at any of the names. 

I had to restrain myself from buying anymore there, cuz I was also heading over to Sephora the next day.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Seattle CCO update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahdeedah* 

 
_Thanks for posting, Coachkitten-- this time you saved my wallet, it sounds like there's not much there I need right now!  Did I read on another post that you're in the Redmond area?  I'm in Bellevue.  Holla!




_

 
Holla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The drive from Redmond to Marysville kind of sucks but I love going to the CCO.  I usually call first & ask if they have gotten any MAC in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The might get annoyed but I really only go up there for MAC!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Seattle CCO update*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_I went on Dec 31st, and at least for me I found tons of stuff.  I ended up getting:

Lingerie Lipstick (as a backup)
Prussian Eye Liner
Heartfelt Pink Lipglass
Chiaroscuro Paint
Twinks Eye Shadow
Stila Orient Mystic Pearl palette


Maybe it's because I never get to go to a CCO, but I thought they had tons of stuff.  They had about 8-10 diff paints.  I can't remember them all, but I think most of them were DC'd.  They had 2 of the Lure shadows, and about 10-12 other shadows, they had a fairly good selection of eye liners, and a lot of the shadesticks, and they also had the spray on foundations, and the dab on gel type blushes in the tubes.  

As for Stila they had the palette I got, and the Pussy Cat Dolls palette, as well as the Wicked collection, and 2 more palettes.  They also had the pink Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick, and a really nice Bobbi Brown Bronzer/Highlighter called Bikini.  Maybe it's just me, but I thought they had a really good selection of most things, except for MAC Pigments and glitters.  They only had blue pigment, and I think they had about 4-5 diff glitters, but I didn't bother looking at any of the names. 

I had to restrain myself from buying anymore there, cuz I was also heading over to Sephora the next day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I go to the CCO way too much!  That is why I didn't think there was too much because in November they got a HUGE amount of MAC eye shadows.

I love the CCO!


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Yeap. I went there today. Found the Original Blue Pigment and Dazzlelight ES. Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are getting BB shimmerbricks in a couple weeks (peony) so look out for those as well.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

What else did they have?  Any good eye shadows?  TIA!


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Dazzlelight is GORGEOUS. Other than that, I didn't see any that stood out to me. But I heard rumors that they got in a new shipment today, with tons of new e/s and l/s. HTH


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Anyone been in the last week?  I am trying to convince myself that I don't need to take a drive down there tomorrow but any good finds could convince me otherwise!  I am especially interested in eye shadow, brushes, & fluidline finds!  TIA!


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I'm going tomorrow. I don't think that helps you at all, LOL.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Let me know what you see in the way of eye shadows!  I might just cave and go tomorrow as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for all the updates!  I appreciate is as I live in Redmond so the CCO is a little out of the way!


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Yeah, I live in Seattle. But SO lives in Everett so we're not too far. We're going so he can exchange a shirt-- but we're REALLY going for CCO, but he doesn't know that yet. *Evil Laugh* LOL!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

So I went to the CCO today even though I told myslef I wouldn't go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They didn't have a whole lot but they did have a lot of Lustre LE eye shadows including Fineshine, Lustreleaf, Nighttrain, & Chill Blue.  They also had both of the Lure Cream Blushes and three of the softsparkle pencils minus peacocked & nightsky.  Not much else to report! 
They just got this shipment in and will not get another one until the end of February.


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Aww I didn't go on sunday! *Pouts* did they have shimmerbricks? I'm seeing if it's even worth going before they get their new stock in. Hmmm


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I did a quick look at Bobbi Brown but I didn't see any shimmer bricks.  I would call them & just double check.  They really didn't have a whole lot.  I am hoping the shippment in Feb will be a little better.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Did you see if there were any 182s? I heard they were getting these too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thanks so much for the heads up-- I'm probably not going to go until Feb!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

No the didn't!  I always look at the brushes and they didn't get any good ones in!  I wish that they would get better stuff in.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Ooooo I was so mad !!!!

CCO was closed for inventory today at 7:00 !! Grrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will go back next week to see if there is anything good in !

But lucky me, SO knew I was really sad, took me to coach and bought me a purse! Yay !


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

What is a CCO?  Sorry if that sounds stupid.


----------



## _tiffany (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_What is a CCO?  Sorry if that sounds stupid._

 
I think it's Cosmetics Company Outlet.  I've only been to one in Las Vegas and one at the "Seattle Premium Outlets" though, so I may be wrong.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

You are exactly right!  It is in Marysville at the Seattle Premium Outlets.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Hey sti43, I went to the CCO today and they did have the 182 brush and the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in Peony.  Otherwise they didn't have anything new in.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Oh thanks babe!!!! I am totally going sunday


----------



## Brumbjorn (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I was up there this weekend and it was pretty picked over. The same old stuff they had 6 weeks ago for the most part. The "new" stuff they got in seems to have blown out the door. I've got some stuff to exchange, but I am going to wait until they get a new shipment in.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Awww damn. Well I probably will go Saturday or Sunday anyway.


----------



## Sti43 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

So I went on Sunday and I got a 180 and a 182. Nothing else too great. The Peony Shimmerbrick was sorta *blah*.

I was asking the lady behind the counter if I could get both the 182 and 180, but she kept insisting that I DO NOT TOUCH the brushes. I'm standing there like, I want to BUY them, not touch them. She was really rude, and said "I don't want you opening and touching the brushes. The testers are over there." so I rudely said back, "I'm going to BUY THE BRUSHES, NOT OPEN THEM OR TOUCH THEM." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She backed off after that. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway the 180 is great. I used it to buff in my satinwear foundation! WOoooh!


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I'll be there in the area in a few weeks... hopefully! Can't wait to see what they have.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_So I went on Sunday and I got a 180 and a 182. Nothing else too great. The Peony Shimmerbrick was sorta *blah*.

I was asking the lady behind the counter if I could get both the 182 and 180, but she kept insisting that I DO NOT TOUCH the brushes. I'm standing there like, I want to BUY them, not touch them. She was really rude, and said "I don't want you opening and touching the brushes. The testers are over there." so I rudely said back, "I'm going to BUY THE BRUSHES, NOT OPEN THEM OR TOUCH THEM." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She backed off after that. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway the 180 is great. I used it to buff in my satinwear foundation! WOoooh!_

 
I bet I know which girl you are talking about as she did the same thing to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad that you were able to get the 180 and the 182!  I am going to go there this weekend and hopefully they will have a bunch of new stuff.  (keeping my fingers crossed!)


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I just went there yesterday. I'm not sure what was new and not, but I saw a few interesting things like Glimmershimmers from last year, 182 brushes, blue pigments, Maidenchant blush creams, Gogh Gogh and Rhythmic cheekhues, some Nordstrom Exclusive lipglosses, last years Chromeglasses, and probably some other things I'm forgetting. Oh yeah, don't forget to check out NYX at designer Fragrances. They have a large selection of the line. I'm sure Coachkitten will be more indepth!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_I'm sure Coachkitten will be more indepth!_

 





  I haven't been there in forever (or at least it feels like it)!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## metalkitty (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_






  I haven't been there in forever (or at least it feels like it)!  Thanks for the update!_

 
Sorry about that! I thought I read you were stopping by last weekend also.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I really wanted to!  I am bummed that they haven't been getting a lot of new MAC stuff in lately.  Thank you again for the update as I live in Bellevue so it is quite a drive.


----------



## Brumbjorn (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I called there today and they said to try the end of next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**crosses fingers for some pigments*

Coachkitten, I work in Bellevue (at the mall) but live in Renton. We should drive up together! (helllloooo HOV lanes through Everett!)


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brumbjorn* 

 
_I called there today and they said to try the end of next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**crosses fingers for some pigments*

Coachkitten, I work in Bellevue (at the mall) but live in Renton. We should drive up together! (helllloooo HOV lanes through Everett!)_

 
I'm down to go to the CCO anytime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It would be nice to drive in the carpool lane through all that hellish Everett traffic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to go today so I'll let you know what I see!


----------



## Sti43 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Hey coachkitten, do you know if they have any stila #8 brushes there ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do report back, I might go tomorrow.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Well I went to the CCO today and the had NOTHING good!  They did say that they are getting a BIG MAC shipment in sometime this week.  She said they are getting lots of Patternmaker & Holiday palettes, brushes, and eye shadows.  Yeah!!!  She said the shipment should be in before the weekend and to call to see when they got it in.  It is about time they got some good stuff in.

Hey Sti43, I did not see #8 Stila brush there but maybe they will get one in this week!  I'll let you know!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Well I went to the CCO today and the had NOTHING good!  They did say that they are getting a BIG MAC shippment in sometime this week.  She said they are getting lots of Patternmaker & Holiday palettes, brushes, and eye shadows.  Yeah!!!  She said the shippment should be in before the weekend and to call to see when they got it in.  It is about time they got some good stuff in.

Hey Sti43, I did not see #8 Stila brush there but maybe they will get one in this week!  I'll let you know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YAY! I'm excited. Guess I'll be heading up there sometime this week.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

So I called the CCO today and they said that they got there shipment in this morning but they had not put it out yet.  She said that it would be out either later this evening or tomorrow morning.  
I am going to have to head up there tomorrow before work as I am sooo hoping that they got in some of the fluidlines from the patternmaker collection and some good eye shadows.  
I'll let you all know what I see!


----------



## Sti43 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Omg. I feel so bad. I went today and bought the last Pleat face brush set (with the 187SE) ! She told me they got 4 in and sold out already ! I got the last one.

They had new palettes, I forgot the other one, but I got the Suedette 6 Intense Eyes. They also had pigments-- Naked, Apricot Pink, Bluebrown, Rose, etc. I didn't see any good fluidlines. They had lustreglass holiday sets, blush pro pans (springsheen, sunbasque, peachtwist, etc.) and had more skincare stuff. They also had the sets with 2 lipstick/lipglass, I forgot what that's called. They reorganized everything. THere was a whole lotta stuff but looks like all the good stuff will be sold out by tomorrow. Get there fast !


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_Omg. I feel so bad. I went today and bought the last Pleat face brush set (with the 187SE) ! She told me they got 4 in and sold out already ! I got the last one.

They had new palettes, I forgot the other one, but I got the Suedette 6 Intense Eyes. They also had pigments-- Naked, Apricot Pink, Bluebrown, Rose, etc. I didn't see any good fluidlines. They had lustreglass holiday sets, blush pro pans (springsheen, sunbasque, peachtwist, etc.) and had more skincare stuff. They also had the sets with 2 lipstick/lipglass, I forgot what that's called. They reorganized everything. THere was a whole lotta stuff but looks like all the good stuff will be sold out by tomorrow. Get there fast !_

 
What time were you in? I ws there tonight (VERY last minute, sorry coachkitten - I met people for dinner in Alderwood) and they had no naked pigment but they had two sets of the brushes left when I got there. They also had the eye brush set from Christmas.

They also had sunsparked pearl and shell pearl beauty powders from sundressing 

The other three propan blushes they had were Flirt & Tease, Sweet as cocoa and peachtwist.

The other eye palette is the cool eyes one.

Pigments I also remember: Accent Red, Frost, Azreal Blue (I think I got the last one), pinked mauge, nightlight, RR Blue.

there were a TON of liquid foundations that were is squeeze bottles -- studio, I think. Every color but MINE!!! Seriously, everything BUT NW20.

Did you see the big black and lavender case they had as well? I wish I had had my camera phone to take a pic.

They also got a bunch of big brushes in, but I didn't note the numbers - one was REALLY pricey and HUGE. I looked at the MAC webpage for face brushes and I don't think I see it there.


Needless to say, I'm really broke right now. Time to do some stash cleaning so I can get that case (that I don't really need....)


And as the above poster, get there FAST. This stuff will be gone by tomorrow or the day after


----------



## Sti43 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Ooh what black and lavendar case? I went there around 8:00 or so....hm !


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_Ooh what black and lavendar case? I went there around 8:00 or so....hm !_

 
OMG!!! I am SO calling tomorrow to have one held for me until Friday when I get paid.

They were over to the right of Bobbi Brown stuff. It is this http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MAKEUP-CROC-...QQcmdZViewItem

When you open it it has a space for that little tray to go in and the long thingy goes in behind it. There is space under it to store more stuff and it comes with tweezers, makeup sponges, eyelash curlers, and travel squirt bottle and 4 small round stacking canisters with lids for decanting product into. There was also a small ziploc bag, but I did not look too closely at it.


----------



## Sti43 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

OMG i didn't even see that. How much was it ?


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sti43* 

 
_OMG i didn't even see that. How much was it ?_

 
About $110. I think I saw 7 of them.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*






 Damn, I knew I should have gone last night when I was up there by the outlet mall! I didn't think they'd have it in yet. I'll go today, hopefully they'll still have some stuff.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: CCO's near Seattle?*

I just got back from there and it was pretty picked over.  They still had some of the cases as mentioned above.  All I got was a beauty powder, cool eyes palette, pinked mauve pigment, and zeal eye shadow.  
I was thinking that they would get a lot more in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well maybe next month.  I was so hoping they would have penned fluidline.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 3, 2007)

I went to the CCO this weekend and they had a few new things in.  They had Take Wing x4 quad, Cool & intense holiday palettes.  They also had lithograph fluidline, waternymph, aquavert, mancatcher, and a few other eye shadows.  
I should have gone a week ago when they got their shipment in.


----------



## lahdeedah (Apr 21, 2007)

I went to the CCO yesterday and they had recently got a new shipment.  They still have the Take Wing, Well-Plumed, and Cool and Intense holiday palettes.  Also had some sweetie cake quads!  Pretty much the same eyeshadows as the last post.  I saw dovefeather, felt blue, in living pink, and bateau as well.  They had Shell Pearl and Star beauty powders, Dark and Deep Dark MSFs, Maidenchant blushcreme from Lure.  They had a few pigments, but nothing special except Softwash Grey and Dazzleray.  They had one Pinked Mauve out as well.  I didn't see a lot of interest in the lippies, but they did have Stroke of Lust from the Lure collection, Pink Freeze in Tantress pkging I believe, Lovemate, and Pink Cabana.  They had Sex Ray lipglass, which I kinda wish I had bought and Budding lustreglass which I did get.  They also had several of the Holiday Lip sets, the mini lipglass sets, the lipgelee sets, and some lip palettes as well.  Oh, and they had the Iridescent powders that came out with Patternmaker last year.  Phew!!  They also had some cute trios at the counter-- one was a lipstick trio, but I can't remember what was in it.  The other was a lusterglass trio with Wonderstruck, Flashmode and Beaux.  Very cute.  They also had a skincare set with trial sizes of Fix+, Strobe Cream, and Cleansing Oil (I think).  That was sort of intriguing.   There's plenty more, I'm sure, but those are the things that stood out to me!  Happy hunting!


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

So I got a promotion at work and have been so busy!  I haven't had time to visit my beloved CCO.  Anyone been lately?  Any good eye shadows etc?


----------



## JanineDesiree (Jun 17, 2007)

SO besides the Marysville and Tulalip are there any other north of there? Towards Bellingham?

I'm freakin' out so bad I wanna go!


----------



## freyja313 (Jun 18, 2007)

The one in Marysville is the only one in Washington State. Sorry! Make a day trip of it - lots of people come down from BC on the weekends. I'd recommend waiting till they get a shipment in though, usually towards the end of the month. I was just there this past weekend and not much I was interested in in the way of makeup from MAC. They had a LOT of skincare though. Since all the skincare's been repackaged, they have a ton of stuff in the old packaging. Gal working there said they're supposed to be getting their shipment in next week, but I'd call to make sure it's arrived.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2007)

^^Thanks for the heads up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ^^


----------



## OolilredoO (Jun 25, 2007)

do they have 187 brushes?


----------



## freyja313 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have seen (and purchased) 187's there but I don't think they had any the last time I was there.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought two 187 brushes from the Marysville CCO about a year ago and have never seen them since.  They do have them from time to time but with anything at the CCO timing is everything!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi everyone!  Here is a Seattle Premium Outlet CCO update as I went yesterday (6/27).

As for MAC they had Adorn Shimmersoufle, Red Accent pigment, Purple Shower e/s, Lavender Sky e/s, Zeal e/s, Pink Cabana, Phosporelle l/g, Bait l/g, Lure l/s, and pretty much all the other Lure lipsticks and lip glasses.  

They also had both Untamed quads, Sweetie Cakes Quad, and Holiday 06 Cool eyes palette.  Also the shade stick set from Holiday 06.  They had a lot of 182 brushes and a few brush sets from Patternmaker and Holiday 06 (no 187s).

As for Bobbi Brown they had the shimmer bricks in Peony, Brownie, and Gold.  They also had one of the bridal palettes and ultra violet eye shadow.

Clinique had a few shimmering tones in shimmering sweets, Breast caner pink one, and two bronze ones.  They also had patchwork pink blush which is gorgeous.

I am not into Stila so I didn't look at any of that.

It was very picked over and I shockingly left with NOTHING (which has never happened)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless you see something above that you must have it is not really worth the trip!  Hopefully they will get a good shippment in soon!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sort of interested in Bait and Phosphorelle, and the BB Bridal palette but that's a long drive for those, so maybe not.  Oh well, hopefully they'll get some really cool stuff soon!


----------



## Azzura (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm not really interested in any of those things you mentioned and since you said it was pretty picked-over, I'll hold off the trip. 

Did they have any fluidlines or liquidlast? Do you remember what other MAC brushes they have?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 10, 2007)

They had only 4 fluidlines which were Iris Eyes, Brassy, Royal Wink, and Non-Conformist.  No liquid lasts.  Well I know they had the 182 brush, 134, 180, 192, 209, and 311 are all the ones I can remember.  
I am hoping they will get some new stuff in soon!


----------



## Rust.Orange (Jul 16, 2007)

I went to the CCO today. They had the following:
Fluidlines: Non-comforist, royal wink, jadeye [glorious!], nightfish, delphic, and more. 
Pigments: Entremauve, 1 sunnydaze, 1 aire-de-blue, lily white, lovely lily, golder's green, azreal blue, accent red, and some others.
Pot eyeshadows: melton mauve and around 10 other colors that were not that appealing. I think one of them was a sort of midtone blue with sparkle.
Eyeshadow palettes: *CORPS DE COULEUR!* I was so excited, because Macy's around here do not have MAC counters! They had 15 of those quads in, give or take a few. Moreover, a Nordstrom Patternmaker [cool eyes], Take Wing, and maybe Sweetie Cake.
Lipgelee trios
Lip sets: From Holiday/Dress sets 2006, all 3 types.
Lip palettes: Viva Glam from 2006 Holiday and two from Patternmaker.
Lipstick: Testers [so I am unsure if they actually have it in stock or not] of Rockocco, Profusion, Pink Freeze, one color from Raquel Welch, Plink!, and at least 12 other colors.
Lustreglass trios. Each were fullsized, called travel sets. It contained flashmode, beaux and wonderstruck. Someone else mentioned them in this thread. They were 20-something USD.
Lipglass sets: The Holiday one that had spring bean.
Shadesticks 
Paints 
Brushes: 224, 239, 242 and others. 
Lipglasses: All testers, so not sure of actual status, but they were of "Ciao, Manhattan", Magnetique from original release, Sweetie Cake, Sex Ray, and some chromeglasses. Also a few lip varnishes. 
Prolongwears: All testers, so not sure of actual status, but they had at least 6 colors. 
Perfumes: MV2, C-Squeeze, dejarose, and some others. No tarnished love though.
Glimmershimmers
Blushes: Both cream and powder type. Not a lot, probably 5 colors total. I think one was fever.
MSF: Dark
Blot Film: LOTS of them.
MAC wipes: Both sizes, older white top packaging.
MAC try out pacs
MAC black fabric bags with handles. 
------
Other items:
Stila #5 brush and a variety of Stila lipsticks. 
Clinique lipstick set with 4 lipsticks, pink lipstick casing.
Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks: two colors, at least. A pink one and a tan gold. I did not see them upclose.


----------



## goink (Jul 16, 2007)

wow. either you have a really good memory and you are really in love with mac! that's a lot you remember!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Rust.Orange!  Nice to have another Spekctra girl around the Seattle area to update! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to have to head down there!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I went to the CCO yesterday and they hadn't gotten anything new in lately but the girl said hopefully next week! (I am keeping my fingers crossed!)

They did still have Kitschmas and Accent Red Pigments.  They also had purple shower, melton mauve, felt blue, kid, suspision, beauty sleep, and lavender sky eye shadows.  

The had a few lipsticks including La Di Bra, Rockoco, and one Raquel lipstick (can't remember the color but it was a lustre).  

I was able to see that they had a few 188 brushes but no 187s.  

Just thought I would let you all know that there isn't much right now but I will update soon!


----------



## Azzura (Sep 6, 2007)

Has anyone been to the WA CCO lately? I was hoping to make a trip down soon but was wondering if it was worth it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going today so I will let you know when I get back!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2007)

I went to the CCO in Marysville yesterday and I wish that I would have gone earlier in the week.
The girl there said they got in tons of eye shadows and it was pretty picked over when I got there.
The eye shadows they still had were B-Rich, Full Flame, Lightshade, Suspiscion, pink source, rondelle, swan lake, iris print, tilt, turquatic, lavendar sky, light ray, electric eel, and a few more that I cannot remember.
They also had accent red and apricot pink pigment.  Royal wink, iris eyes, and delphic fluidline.  
The had a lot of lipsticks but nothing notable besides 15 minutes, Blonde on Blonde, and La Di Bra!.
They still have a lot of 188 and 182 brushes.
That is all I can remember but feel free to ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The girl at the CCO said that they won't get another shippment until late this month or early next.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm going to make a trip there today. i hope i find something because it's my first time going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll let you know what i see!


----------



## Azzura (Sep 18, 2007)

I went on Sept. 8th also and they had what Coachkitten said above. I asked the girl at the counter and she said they just got a lot of stuff so wouldn't be getting very much for another month or so......... 

BUT.... I was there yesterday and they got a whole bunch of new stuff in!! I was really shocked. They had about 10 different fluidlines including blue peep, delphic, waveline, royal ink,  sweet sage, new weed, blacktrack, blitz & glitz, lithograph, nonconformist and dipdown etc (I think I forgot another 2 or 3 as well). They had about 6 liquidlasts liners like the black one, inky and dress khaki (can't remember the others). They also had about 9 blushes including Dame, Well Dressed, Margin, Mocha, Honour (can't remember the rest) and 2 blush pans (pans were sunbasque and I think Ambering Rose?).

They had the 188 brush, 217, 222, 239, 129, some foundation brushes and other ones. They had the christmas 2006 lipglass set (they had a whole bunch) and they had the dutyfree MAC sets of 3 liquidlasts for $35? or 3 lipglasses or 3 lipsticks. They also had lots of the skincare products like strobe cream, fix or the fast action eye cream which was $22?. They had a few varieties of concealers like NW15 so they weren't just for darker skintones. 

They had a whole bunch of eyeshadows. Last time they had 9 total and this time they had about 20 including Greensmoke, all of the Lure ones including Waternymph (bought a backup of that), Sushi Flower, Zonk Bleu! and a bunch of ones from older collections as well as what CoachKitten said. Oh they also had a bunch of paints (the old tube kind) but I didn't check any of them out. 

Bobbi Brown had 2 shimmerbricks there was a pink one and a bronze one.. and for anyone who likes Clinique, they had 4 of the eyeliner cream pots (like fluidlines) but they didn't have egyptian =(, they had black honey, true black, deep brown and smoke gray.

Hope that helps =)


----------



## freyja313 (Sep 18, 2007)

Aaaaaargh! They have quite a few things I'm interested in (I have NEVER seen Strobe Cream there and I've been waiting for them to get it FOREVER! Makes sense with the skincare repackaging!) but I am broke as a joke right now. Waaaaah! 

Thanks for the update, anyway!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 18, 2007)

I went today and they still had a TON of stuff.  They have a LOT of fluidlines in pretty much every perm color including blacktrack & dipdown.  They also had Lithograph, New Weed, Jadeye, Haunting, and Delphic.
The still had waternymph e/s and all of the danse shadows.  They also had a lot of lipsticks & lipglass including eclipse from moonbathe and sweetie cakes lipglass.
They also had a lot of strob creams left.  
Just thought I would update!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 19, 2007)

I also wanted to mention that they had the Couture makeup bag/box there if anyone is interested!


----------



## LitlLi (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone been there lately? I'm going on a shopping spree in the states and this is deffffff one of my stops! Seen anything new ladies?


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 6, 2007)

They have not had a new shippment of stuff since 9-12 but they should be getting another one in this Tuesday or Wednesday.  
The past couple of shippments they have gotten a ton of eye shadows but most of them have been ones in the perm collection.  But a lot of eye shadows from Nocturnelle, Danse, and Technacolor.
Hopefully they will have something good in this week.  I will update when I go up to Marysville next week!  
Hope that helps a little.   Is there anything in particular that you are looking for?


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everyone!

So I went to the CCO today and they were just unpacking their new shippment of MAC items.

To my utter shock they had a TON of MSFs.  They had Shimpagne, Porcelain Pink, Glissdale, and Lightscapade.  

They also had all of the all of the barbie eye shadows except for Playful and Springtime Skipper.  The other eye shadows they had were Cranberry (moonbathe packaging), felt blue, melton muave, dazzlelight, swan lake, french grey, suspicion, endless love, aquavert, mancatcher, lavendar sky, freshwater, and a few others I cannot remember.  

They also had all of the moonbathe lipsticks but no moonbathe glosses.  They didn't have any lipsticks or lipglasses that were of real interested besides moonbathe ones.

They also had Helium, Viz-a-violet, copperclast, and blue brown pigment.  They had visionaire liquid last from the barbie collection as well.  

For fluidlines they had lithograph, ostentatious, jade eye, new weed, and the usuals like royal wink and others.

The also had pretty much every color of the liquid last liners.  They had no quads or palettes except for the pinkish Untamed quad.

They didn't have much in the way of brushes but the do still have the 188.

Hope that helps everyone!  I was so excited to see the rows and rows of MSF's that I almost passed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy shopping!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2007)

THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU COACHKITTEN!!! OHH MY GOSH HAHA. I live in Victoria BC, and I'm going to Seattle for the first time EVER and I'll be at this CCO this coming Sunday, I was worried they wouldnt have anything but now it looks like they have tons... hopefully they wont sell out before then, do you think a lot will be gone by then? hopefully not. ahh haha you MADE MY NIGHT


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2007)

You are so welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They will put stuff on hold for you if you call them.  Their number is 360-654-2330.  They had quite a bit in stock but with all the foot traffic they have on the weekends you might want to call & hold anything you are interested in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also forgot to mention last night that they have 9 colors of the new 3D lipglass.


----------



## LitlLi (Oct 11, 2007)

AHHH!!! soo many things that i want!!! but i'm not going to be down there until NEXT NEXT sunday! *TEARS* i hope they have SOME stuff left...
Thanks coachkitten! you're my hero!


----------



## chikata (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey LitlLi, I was wondering if you could pick my up a Moth Brown Barbie eyeshadow! I can definitely pay you back over paypal and you would hardly have to pay for shipping since I live in Vic BC as well! That would be spectacular if you could I've been looking for one forever! Thanks so much!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chikata* 

 
_Hey LitlLi, I was wondering if you could pick my up a Moth Brown Barbie eyeshadow! I can definitely pay you back over paypal and you would hardly have to pay for shipping since I live in Vic BC as well! That would be spectacular if you could I've been looking for one forever! Thanks so much!_

 

Hey Chikata, I live in Vic BC and I'm going to be at the CCO this coming Sunday,
where abouts in Vic do you live?


----------



## LitlLi (Oct 12, 2007)

^ lol yes, I don't live in Victoria sry! but blindpassion does!


----------



## Anita (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so excited I found this post, I work 25 min north of Marysville (and I have been to the outlet quite a few times) Yet I have never been to this store?? What exactly is CCO? I am so excited after reading this! They even have brushes? What is it next to or what side of the outlet is it? Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I hope they have some MSFs if I can make it down there in the next couple days! *crosses fingers*


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Anita, I was just at the CCO a few days ago... they have LOTS still, barbie shadows, 3d glosses, a few pigments like viz a violet, they had glissade msf, and I think it was global glow msf, and then another one that was just like Northern Lights but less glittery, I forget the name. When I was there I got a lipgelle, 3d lipglass, scrub mask (they have lots of face products and cleansers), a 136 brush (they have lots of brushes), a softsparkle pencil in whisper, Bulk Wipes, Light Ray E/S, Swan Lake E/S, Lavender Sky e/s, they have lots of eyeshadows including freshwater and three from the barbie collection. and I also got loose beauty powder in silver dusk. My mom picked some stuff up from Estee Lauder while she was there too. They also have a ton of MAC brush holders, kabukis, nail polishes... its Makeup heaven haha. I went on Sunday and I'm going again tomrorow before my trips over. Have FUN!!


----------



## Anita (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks! Well I couldn't resist and I drove down there right after work tonight! I think the Barbie e/s went fast because the only one they had left was Whistle. I got the MSF in Shimpagne, some Strobe Cream, a 217 brush and Ciao, Manhattan Lipglass. I was so surprised how much they had! I just can't believe I've been to the outlet so many times and had no clue they had MAC in the CCO. All this time I've been driving down to Alderwood or Bellevue to get MAC. 

Also, a few months ago I bought the 182 in Vancouver and paid $55 CDN. They had it there for $31!! I was also pleasantly surprised by their brush assortment.  

I think I'm gonna go back this weekend...hee hee...  I should have bought Swan Lake and there is a bright blue shadow, I can't remember the name of it.  

Have fun on your trip back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let me know if you find anything good!


----------



## Anita (Oct 31, 2007)

I was in the CCO again tonight. The selection was really picked over....the only eyeshadows were French Grey, Aquavert, a couple hot pinks (can't remember the names, one was was not very pigmented) one Felt Blue and a color similar to Shroom...The only MSF I remember was Glissade and a darker tan one....most of the blushes were darker, like Tantone and there was one from the Moonbathe collection.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I went to the CCO today and they had quite a bit of new stuff.

They had Corps de Colour & Take Wing quads and both of the Novel Twist Palettes.  They had Aire de Blu, Golden Olive, Kitschmas, Vanilla, Copperclast, Jardin Aires, Pink Opal, Blue Brown, and the dark green she shines pigment.

They had rose blanc, floral fantasy, fertile, seedling, cranberry (moonbathe), claire de lune, whistle, moth brown, beauty burst, magic dust, fab & flashy, parfait amour, felt, freshwater, melton muave, llama, rite of spring, woodwinked, tempting, aquavert, mancatcher, and quite a few other shadows.

They also had soft dew novel twist beauty powder, afterdusk and other worldly blush.  Also they had the darker blush from novel twist.

As for lips they had both of the novel twist lip palettes and about 7 of the slimshines including urgent and long stem rose.  The had vivacious and all of the moonbathe lipsticks.  All of the other lipsticks were pretty much the ones that have been there in the past month or so.  

They didn't have anymore mineralize skinfinishes except for deep dark.

No new brushes to speak of except they still have tons of the 188.  

Let me know if there is anything anyone is looking for as this is all I can remember for now!


----------



## lahdeedah (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey CK, did you happen to see if they had in any of the Moonbathe glosses?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2007)

They had one moonbathe lipglass that was the darker plum color.  I can't remember the name off the top of my head.


----------



## Cyn (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up, I was planning to go there after Thanksgiving, do they have any other brushes?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2007)

The did have the 182, 188, 136, 180, 208, 209, and 272 are all that I can remember.


----------



## Anita (Nov 21, 2007)

Coachkitten, did they still have any Barbie stuff left? I was there on the 9th and they had a bunch of Mothbrowns, Magic Dust and the pink one...is it Playful? I can't remember the name. I should have picked up some backups when I had the chance but I didn't. :-/


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 21, 2007)

Last time I was there they had Moth Brown, Magic Dust, whistle, and beauty burst.  No playful or springtime skipper.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 23, 2007)

I am going to the outlet mall tonight and will update you all if there is anything new.  They open at midnight for a Midnight Madness Sale.  I am totally obsessed!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2007)

So I attempted to go to the Seattle Outlet Midnight Madness sale and it was in a word MADNESS!  It took my best friend and I 1 1/2 hours to get off the exit for the outlet malls and once we got close to the outlet malls there wasn't a spot to be found and people were even parking on the grass and landscaping!  It was nuts!
So I didn't end up going to the CCO but hopefully I will get there this week.  Who knows if there is even anything left due to the millions of people there!


----------



## Anita (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, I bet that place was a madhouse! I went there a couple years ago the day after Thanksgiving (around 7 pm) and it was horrendous. I told myself never again. Hmm I wonder when their next shipment is. I think I might call. I should be worrying about Xmas gifts but I still obsess about the CCO all the time! hee hee


----------



## lahdeedah (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW! Can't believe the craziness at the SPO.  I considered going for a NY minute and then talked myself right out of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really curious if they're going to have anything interesting now.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 26, 2007)

I am going to go tomorrow so I will let you all know if there is anything good!


----------



## wild child (Nov 26, 2007)

coach kitten,

can you please help me check if they have the Mac #129 brush and how much? My friend really wants it for xmas but it's $41 + tax here in Canada. I'm hoping it'll be a lot cheaper there since I plan on making a trip down there in the next week or so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 27, 2007)

No problem!  I will check for the #129 brush tomorrow!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 28, 2007)

I am sad to report that there was nothing new since the last time I was there.  It was really picked over.  

Wildchild I looked for the 129 brush but they didn't have any.  Lots of 188 and 182.

Hopefully they will be getting some new stuff in soon.


----------



## wild child (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am sad to report that there was nothing new since the last time I was there.  It was really picked over.  

Wildchild I looked for the 129 brush but they didn't have any.  Lots of 188 and 182.

Hopefully they will be getting some new stuff in soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for checking


----------



## OolilredoO (Dec 6, 2007)

I just drove down from Vancouver today to go to the CCO in Tulalip. I'm really bad at memorizing but I'm gonna try my best. =D Some of the stuff they have are:

MAC
Slimshines - Funshine, Long Stem Rose, Ultra Elegant, and 5 others
Brushes - 188, 306, 224, 168, 182 and quite a few others, there were 2 brush sets, both seems to be the basic brush set with a blush brush, 239, 266, 219 and another thin tipped eyeliner brush
Fluidlines - Jade eye, Royal Wink, Delphic, Macroviolet
Palettes - Pattern Maker Warm Eyes, and another i don't remember the name of
Eyeshadows- Rite of Spring, Whistle (barbie), Claire de Lune (moonbathe), Samoa Silk
Liquidlasts - Ultra-organe, Coco Bar, Point Black, Electrolady, Blue Horizon
Natural MSF - Dark
Loose Blot - Dark and Deep Dark
Blushes - 3 spray blushes, other worldly, sun twist, raizin....
Concealers - Studio Finish, Studio Touch up, Studio Stick (they have a good color selection of concealers)
Mascara - Zoom Lash
Shadowstick - a whole bunch that i dont remember the names of
Pigments - Provence, Air de Blu, and another purplish one XD
Paints - Untitled, Architecture, and a bunch of taupe ones

BB (had a lot of good stuff but i don't remember much...)
Shimmerbrick- Peony, Brownie
Palettes- 3 lip palettes, bridal palette, and the concealer palette, there were a lot of brush sets 

Stila
Nothing very interesting...just a few lipglazes, lipsticks, perfectly plum pallette...there were a good selection of brushes too including #1, #7, eyeliner brush, and powder brush

These are all i could remember, hope it would help someone! =D
All i got today was the peony shimmerbrick, stila #1, and MAC 224 
I only got


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!

So I went to the CCO yesterday and they must have gotten a new shippment in because they had quite a bit of stuff.  So here goes:

Eye Shadows: 
Whistle
Beautyburst
Playful
Magic Dust
Moth Brown
Fertile
Rose Blanc
Moonflower
Floral Fantasy
Rite of Spring
Claire de Lune
Cranberry (moonbathe)
Jewel Blue
Dazzlelight
Slip Pink
Felt Blue
Tilt
Dovefeather
Bang on Blue
Big T
Wondergrass
Eyepopping
Fab & Flashy
and about 30 more shadows

Pigments:
Lovely Lily
Accent Red
Apricot Pink
Pinked Mauve
Copperclast

Lipstick:
Sweet & Single (Barbie)
Modern Ms (Barbie)
Full Blown
Curtsy
all moonbathe lipsticks
New York Apple

Fluidlines:
Delphic
Lithograph
Nightfish
Haunting
New Weed
Royal Wink

Palettes:
Both Novel Twist
Corps de Colour
Travel Eyes Palette (Duty Free)

Novel Twist Brush set

They didn't have any MSF or new brushes that I saw.  Besides all of this they didn't have any new lipglasses that I haven't seen before.  Same with foundations and skin care.  

There were just a ton of shadows!

Hope that helps!


----------



## lahdeedah (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooh.... what's in the duty free palette??


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 17, 2007)

The duty free palette has all regular eye shadows in it and there are six eye shadows in it similar to mac's old palette style.  I can only remeber two of the shadows which were auqadasiac and phloof. It was very pretty!


----------



## OolilredoO (Jan 1, 2008)

I went down from Vancouver to the US again today. I didn't spend a long time checking out the stuff but here are the stuff that i could remember. 

Eyeshadow:
Samoa Silk
Seedling
Claire de Lune
About 3 more that i dont remember the names of...No more barbie stuff left though. 

Blush:
Fancy Ray blushcreme
Uncommon Blushcreme
Sweet William Blushcreme
Other Worldly
Hallaballoo highlighter
Mellow Rave? highlighter

Fluidline:
Delphic
Waveline
Royal Wink

Tendertones:
Soft Note
Shush!
Tender Baby
Warm Smile 

Palettes:
Warm Novel Twist 
Duty Free palette
Corps de color

There were 3 BB shimmerbricks, peony, sandstone, and brownie. There were quite a lot of nice BB stuff.
As for stila, nothing too interesting.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2008)

I am going to the CCO tomorrow.  Anything I should keep my eyes peeled for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let me know!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I went to the CCO and it seems that they got a small shippment in.

Eye Shadows:
Rose Blanc
Floral Fantasy
Purple Shower
Black Tied (Lure)
Idol Eyes (Lure)
Mancatcher
Aquavert
Jewel Blue
Samoa Silk
Mink Pink
Fertile
Seedling
Claire De Lune
Melton Mauve
Moonflower
A few other regular shadows and they did not have any barbie, moonbathe, or C-Shock shadows.

Lipstick:
Full Blown
Festive
Eclipse
Sashimi Mimi
Rouge Noir
Out to shock
Blue one from C-shock
Vivacious

Lipglass:
Elaborate (Moonbathe)
Pink Meringue
Kissable, Urgent, Long Stem Rose, and a few other slimshines but no Bare

They also had Sun Dew beauty powder, otherwordly blush, Out of Bounds blush (Novel twist), and quite a lot of studio mist foundations minus light.

As for pigments that had revved up, mauvement, lovely lily, pastorale, provence, accent red, and a few others.

They also still had one of the novel twist palettes and the travel duty free pallette.

They still have the 181, 182, 188, and 152 brushes. 

I also noticed that they have Peony, Brownie, and Sandstone shimmer bricks from Bobbi Brown.

That is all I can think of for now.  I picked up a few kissable slimshines but that is all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was hoping they would have some barbie lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## JanineDesiree (Jan 18, 2008)

Which brush sets do they have, if any?
I wont be there till maybe March, but I want to get an idea beforehand.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 21, 2008)

The only brush sets I have seen recently are the face set from Patternmaker.  I will keep you posted as I go on what brush sets they have.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all!  So I went to the CCO today and they got a new shippment in!  Here is what they had:

MES:
Quarry
Mercurial

MSF:
Global Glow
Gold Spill 
Northern Light

Eye Shadows:
Jewel Blue
Moonflower
Floral Fantasy
Seedling
Rite of Spring
Cranberry (Moonbathe)
Claire De Lune (Moonbathe)
Purple Shower
Samoa Silk
Black Tied (Lure)
Idol Eyes (Lure)

Lipsticks:
Orichidazzle
Full Blown
Danse
X-Pose

Lipglass:
Flashtronic
Pink Meringue
Lip 65
Caio Manhatten
Elaborate
A few Moonbathe glosses
Electrolush
Hothouse
and about 30 more colors including a lot of chrome glass, 3D glass, and plushglass.

They also had one of the novel twist palettes, two duty free (travel) palettes, a few novel twist lip palettes.  They also had a liquidlast 3-pack, 3-pack plushglass, and a 3-pack clear lipglass.

They also had quiver, ever opal, and good as gold pearlizers.

As far as pigments they had Apricot pink, Accent red, Revved up, Mauvement, and most of the rushmetal pigments.  

As far as brushes they got in the 187 and still have the 188.  They also had about 5 brush sets from tailormade to novel twist.

I hope that this helps you all!  I actually didn't get ANYTHING this time as I am saving for Fafi.  I am kind of regretting it now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy hauling!


----------



## mrheine (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm  thinking of heading up on friday...it's such an addiction but i see they have msfs? wooo!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 30, 2008)

Ahhhhh I want to go get apricot pink! Too bad im on a shopping ban until march 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I havent been to the outlet mall since before xmas!


----------



## JanineDesiree (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for keeping updates coachkitten. Do you live close enough where if something shows up you can do a custom purchase if theres something specific.


----------



## wild child (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update coachkitten! I've been wanting another 187 brush and the 188. Hopefully i'll be able to make it down soon once the snow melts a bit


----------



## mrheine (Feb 1, 2008)

Ventured up to the CCO today!

Bought three MSFs:
Gold Spill
Global Glow (i think that's the name)
Northern Light

(I just realized that I bought Northern Light and am waiting for it. I think I'll wait to see how I like it and then decide to sell it or keep it as a backup)

They had the 187 brush, plenty of other MAC brushes and MAC brush sets. Plenty of pigments and shadows and blushes...I was just there last Friday and they had gotten MANY new items!


----------



## bustacat (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Drove up Thursday night and just now getting around to posting this...

They still had most everything that coachkitten posted.  I also picked up a few things that haven't been mentioned yet-

Shadesticks:
Sharkskin
Lucky Jade
Gracious Me
Beige-ing

Brushes:
180 (they also had the 183 or 185.. sorry I can't remember which one)

Shadow:
Beautiful Iris

Happy shopping everyone!!!


----------



## mrheine (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know how often this CCO gets a new shipment? or how often I should call and ask...I don't want to be a pesk.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 5, 2008)

They get new shippments once a month.  Usually on the second or third Mon/Tues of the month.  

I live in Redmond but my cousin lives in Lake Stevens so I am usually up there once a week to visit and if anyone wants a CP I would be more than happy to do it.


----------



## mrheine (Feb 15, 2008)

i've gotten in the habit of calling every week -- usually at the end near thursday or friday.

when i called this week, the woman said they didn't have any msfs at the moment and when i asked when they expected a shipment, she said possibly not for a few weeks because they were gearing to do inventory. i may be going up there this weekend, i'll check for sure. is there anything anyone wants me to look out for specifically?


----------



## wild child (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_i've gotten in the habit of calling every week -- usually at the end near thursday or friday.

when i called this week, the woman said they didn't have any msfs at the moment and when i asked when they expected a shipment, she said possibly not for a few weeks because they were gearing to do inventory. i may be going up there this weekend, i'll check for sure. is there anything anyone wants me to look out for specifically?_

 
If it's not too much trouble can you see what kind of brushes they have and if there are any Bobbi Brown Metallics trio? Thanks so much!


----------



## mrheine (Feb 16, 2008)

sure -- no problem


----------



## OolilredoO (Feb 24, 2008)

Drove down from Vancouver again today. The following are the stuff that I'm sure I saw and can remember at the moment. Might add on more later if anything else comes up to mind. 


Eyeshadow:
Antiquitease Holiday 2007 Smokey Eyes Palette
Antiquitease Holiday 2007 Cool Eyes Palette
Warm eyes Pattern Maker Palette
Cool eyes Pattern Maker Palette
Cool eyes Duty Free shop Palette
Black Tied (Lure)
Aquavert (Lure)
Floral Fantasy
Seedling
Samoa Silk
Rose Blanc
Firespot
Cosmic
Claire de Lune
Cranberry (moonbathe)
Purple Shower
Beautiful Iris

I was hoping to find some MES, but didn't see any today.


Shadestick:
Lucky Jade
Silverbleu
Gracious Me


Fluidline:
Delphic
Silverstroke
Blue Peep


Pigment:
Viz-a-Violet
Rushmetal
Copperclast
Pastrole
Helium
Pink Opal
Copperized
Provence
Aire Jardin
Azreal Blue
Accent Red


Lips:
5 Cool lipglass/lustreglass from holiday 2007
most of the older slimshines
most of the tendertones
a few lip palettes

Sorry..I didn't have much time to look into the lip stuff...


Paint Pots:
Soft Ochre
Rubenesque
Quite Natural
Moss Scape
Green Stroke
Delft


Falsies:
#7
#34
#31


Brushes:
187
188
224
and they had a lot of brush sets...the most I've seen in a long time


Eyeliner:
Oxidate Glitterliner
Peacocky Glitterliner
Electrolady Liquidlast
Coco Bar Liquidlast
Ink Liquidlast
Visionaire Liquidlast
and quite a few softsparkle eyeliners, they also had the holiday 2007 set of this.


Blush:
Suntwist (novel twist)
Other Wordly
Sweet William Blushcreme


Foundations:
Natural MSF in Dark
Quite a few selection of SSPF

There was no sign of any MSF. 
They also had very little stila stuff. 



Here what I saw for BB:
Sandstone Shimmerbrick
Peony Shimmerbrick
Brownie Shimmerbrick
Sky e/s
Ivy e/s
Petal e/s
Ivy shimmer Gel liner
Bridal Palette




Phew.....I remembered more than I thought I would. I hope this will help someone. Feel free to ask me if I saw anything else that you wanted since it might ring a bell. =D


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sick and housebound right now. If there is anyone who lives close to or is planning on going to the CCO and would be willing to do a CP, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 24, 2008)

Same here! If anyone can do a CP, I'll be more than happy to make it worth your effort! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have these items if you would like a prize! 

-UD deluxe e/s in Ransom (used 1x)
-Angel l/s (used 1x)
-Royal Hue s/s
-Gracious Me s/s
-Shimmermint s/s


Marlena


----------



## mrheine (Feb 24, 2008)

coachkitten: i went yestereday and they had everything oolilredoo mentioned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was just coming here to write up everything i saw. they just got the shipment in friday evening. 

the cco was PACKED yesterday, so hectic! no msfs except natural in dark but they did have a load of brush sets!


----------



## mrheine (Feb 24, 2008)

oh and i forgot the point of my comment: did not see any bobbi brown metallics trios, i even asked the sa but she said nope.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the update!  I am going tomorrow so I am excited to get my hands on some of the moonbathe eye shadows!  Thanks as well to mrheine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will update everyone on what is still left tomorrow!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 28, 2008)

At the CCO they still had both of the antiquitease palettes and the other two e/s palettes mentioned.  The also had all of the eye shadows mentioned.

I did not see any more 187 brushes which I was looking forward to getting again.  I guess I can never have too many 187s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was very hurried when I was there so I didn't get too good of a look but they seemed to have everything that was mentioned above.

Happy shopping!


----------



## JanineDesiree (Feb 28, 2008)

Do they have nail lacquers there?


----------



## freyja313 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, they do carry MAC nail lacquers there. They are usually located at the counter in a locked glass cabinet rather than on the floor with the other MAC stock. I'm not a nailpolish person so I always forget about them. 

Also just want to give a huge THANK YOU to EVERYONE who keeps us all updated on the stock status at the Tulalip CCO!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 29, 2008)

It is always so fun to share good finds at the CCO!  I love that this thread is bumped so much!


----------



## drebaby (Mar 1, 2008)

im gonna have to check this outlet mall out..but the thought of driving from renton all the way to tulalip makes me ill..is going during the week while people are at work and school the best time to go or does it stay crowded


----------



## mrheine (Mar 1, 2008)

i know,  the drive SUCKS pretty hard (seattle premium outlets, yeah right -- it's a good half hour north of downtown seattle on a no traffic day!!!) but it's so worth it. call ahead and see if they've got a shipment in recently to save you from going and getting disappointed, but i feel this cco is usually more stocked than others (at least from reading other cco boards). when i went on the saturday of presidents day weekend it was SO crowded, but when i go during the week i make sure to go early so i don't get caught in south bound i-5 traffic that's horrendous. whenever you go, i find that the best time is earlier....around 11am or so and it's not as crowded.


----------



## Reenie (Mar 8, 2008)

The drive _is_ hard, but imagine driving there all the way from Kitsap County. *lol*


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2008)

I would be fun to take a trip together up there.  Then we could carpool and it wouldn't be as bad.  I actually really like the drive up there!


----------



## mrheine (Mar 8, 2008)

haha, oh kistap! i go to school in seattle, but over winter break i went from puyallup to marysville -- yikes. but i feel you with kistap, i'm originally from there too!


----------



## mrheine (Mar 8, 2008)

it would be fun! haha, the sales associates would be going crazy with us in there.

i called on thursday asking if they had received a new shipment of mac, she said not since 3-4 weeks ago and said maybe a new shipment around the 15th.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 9, 2008)

i would be so excited to see what they had i think the time would fly by on the drive there!
keep us updated if you find out more on shipping status of new stuff!!


----------



## JanineDesiree (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm traveling from Canada!  *ha*
Anywho.. does the CCO also sell UDPP? 
Sephora is wanting $10 for shipping to Canada! Insane!!


----------



## goink (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_I'm traveling from Canada!  *ha*
Anywho.. does the CCO also sell UDPP? 
Sephora is wanting $10 for shipping to Canada! Insane!!_

 
Nope =(
CCO does not sell any Urban Decay, only brands from Estee Lauder (<- might have worded that wrongly).


----------



## mrheine (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_I'm traveling from Canada!  *ha*
Anywho.. does the CCO also sell UDPP? 
Sephora is wanting $10 for shipping to Canada! Insane!!_

 
nope! maybe drive a little further south to lynnwood's alderwood mall? they have a large sephora there and it's maybe 20 minutes south of the outlets. and then maybe 20 minutes south of that is the MAC store in university village.


----------



## JanineDesiree (Mar 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which brush sets are in? Any Novel Twist pinstripe? 
Or any with similar brushes as those?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in Seattle, atm.  I hope to make it over there.


----------



## drebaby (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reenie* 

 
_The drive is hard, but imagine driving there all the way from Kitsap County. *lol*_

 
oh wow i thought i was far..i mapqwested it from my house and it said 52 minutes..so i will def call ahead! sucks they wont do phone orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will take the trip up there soon.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah!  MAC_Whore is in Seattle!  Next time you come we should have a specktra seattle get together!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Yeah!  MAC_Whore is in Seattle!  Next time you come we should have a specktra seattle get together!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would *love *to!  

Sadly I am here because a relative is in poor health so I have my attentions devoted to that for this visit.  

Next time though.....it's on!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that!  I will pray that everything goes ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next time would be great!


----------



## OolilredoO (Mar 18, 2008)

I went to the CCO yesterday again...
They didn't seem to get a new shipment. No MES or MSF. So if you wanna go anytime soon, call in to make sure that they will be getting a new shipment.


----------



## mrheine (Mar 20, 2008)

called yesterday (3/19) and still no new shipment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my bank account is thankful though, since the mineral makeup is at nordstrom counters as of 3/19 and heatherette comes out today.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone spotted Mi'lady up there?  It seems like they're just working there way through some of the stuff from spring/summer collections from 2007.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 23, 2008)

I have seen a lot of the Heirloom brush sets, Finery Lip Bags, and a few of the Holiday 07 palettes.  As of yet I have not seen any product from the actual Antiquitease line.  I am hoping I can get my hands on another queen's sin!  I will make sure to keep an eye out for Mi'Lady and let you know.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes definitely let us know if there is anything interesting. When I get my tax refund I will be making the trek up there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's not as bad for me, I'm in Shoreline, but I have to bus it up there.


----------



## mrheine (Mar 29, 2008)

hey gals, 

just letting everyone know they received their new shipment the other day. i haven't been able to check it out but i heard they got it in. if anyone goes up lmk!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 29, 2008)

I am going up there on Tuesday so I will let you all know what I see!


----------



## Penn (Mar 30, 2008)

Can someone please tell me where this cco is? I've been to that premium outlet before but I never seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance


----------



## mrheine (Mar 30, 2008)

it's exit 200 off i-5 in marysville/tulalip. about 30-45 minutes north of seattle.


----------



## Penn (Mar 30, 2008)

thank you


----------



## mrheine (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm heading up there today around 2pm, any requests of things to look for specifically?


----------



## mrheine (Mar 31, 2008)

oops, i think i read your question wrong before. it's kind of hidden in a nook of sorts. i think the zoo york, zumiez and rave outlets are in the same section as the cosmetic company outlet. you know the main entrance? go passed coach, the food court will be on the left and then the perfume store and claires and ....i think it's a vitamin outlet or gmc will be on your left. make a right by the jewelry store and it's on that section maybe 10-15 stores down. (i'm kind of sad for mentally being able to navigate this...lol)


----------



## lahdeedah (Mar 31, 2008)

I would love to hear what e/s, palettes, MSFs and pigments they get in...I'm specifically looking for Her Ladyship and Deckchair right now.  Also the warm trip eyes palette from duty free..  I would LOVE to find that.  Oh, I'm also on the hunt for Apripeach pearlizer, but I doubt that would show up.  Can't wait to hear what you find!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't wait to hear what you found!  I am hoping I get some good stuff when I go tomorrow!


----------



## KikiB (Mar 31, 2008)

Oooh yes, please do let us know!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi All! 

I was at the CCO this afternoon and according to the woman working there they just received a new shippment a few weeks ago and were putting in another order today.

They had the Holiday 07 Palettes in Cool & Smoky.  They also had all of the Finery Lip Bags.  Also they had the softsparkle set, plushglass sets in cool & warm, and also the cool pigment set.  They had all of the lip palettes for holiday but no Viva Glam palettes.

They also had a few quarry Mineralize eye shadows.

As far as palettes they had both of the novel twist palettes and cool travel palette.  They also had Goldenaire, Peacocky, and Nightsky Softsparkle pencils.  They had a lot of shadesticks, liquid last liners, and paints.  They had one paint pot but I can't remember the color.

They had floral fantasy, melton mauve, felt blue, flashtrack, jewel blue, purple shower, llama, tet a tint, rose blanc, slip pink, and a few other eye shadows.  

They also had both Balloonacy hi-light powders, sun twist novel twist beauty powder, and few MSF Naturals in darker shades.  They did have Gold Spill, Global Glow, and Northern Lights MSFs.  

As far as pigmetns they had provence, viz-a-violet, pastorale, air-de-blu, mauvement, under the radar, cocomotion, and a few other pigments.  

That is all that I can think of for now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that helps!  All I got was a few Northern Lights.


----------



## mrheine (Apr 3, 2008)

coachkitten, you are amazzzzing with these updates! i'm sorry i wasn't able to write up my finds because my car is acting funky and i wanted to wait until i could get up there at a non-traffic time. 

so...i went today! everything you mentioned was still there, i bought one eyeshadow in fertile because i think it's a perfect dupe of the purple in the heatherette trio...the only reason i bought it -- so now i'll swap or sell that trio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yayy!!! also they had three brush sets from holiday 07, including the one with the 187se. no 187 full size, but there was 1 188.

nailpolish -- i know they had nocturnelle, because i got it for a friend.

along with all the regular cco stuff. i honestly think the seattle one is a good one, has anyone been the oregon one? i've heard it doesn't have as much but i may be going down to lincoln city and might want to detour. any help, ladies (and gentlemen)?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 3, 2008)

Did they have the full size 182 kabuki?

Did they have any other brush sets appart from the one with the 187 in it?

thanks!!

x


----------



## mrheine (Apr 3, 2008)

they had the two other brush sets from the 2007 holiday sets...and quite a few other sets. sorry i cant remember.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 4, 2008)

They do have the full size 182 in the case by the register.  

I have been to the Oregon CCO quite a few times and they have nothing compared to the Seattle CCO.  They have only one wall for all of the MAC products and the rest of the store is mostly Estee Lauder and Clinique.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 4, 2008)

How much are the holiday brush sets, does anyone know?


----------



## mrheine (Apr 4, 2008)

i believe they are $33.75 or $32.75, at least for the heirlooms ones.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh amazing...do tthey have the one that came in the gold tube-like case? I believe it came in a white box


----------



## mrheine (Apr 8, 2008)

the heirlooms brush set i got has the 187se, 190se, 194se, and 168se. it came in a gold clutch with white handle and white box.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's the 187se and 168se that I want anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## mrheine (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone know what eye brush sets they have and how much they are? i think i have enough  makeup for life...lol, now i'm focusing on brushes and such. anyone know?


----------



## mrheine (Apr 12, 2008)

anyone up there lately? anything new?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2008)

I really want to know if they got a new shippment in!  I am planning on going up there on Tuesday.


----------



## mrheine (Apr 12, 2008)

yay thanks coachkitten! please let us know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean, tuesday is the 15th right? something new should be in...maybe i'm just getting impatient since i've enforced a no-buy on myself (and i'm doing well)...


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2008)

I hope that they have a new shippment in on Tuesday 4/15.  It seems like it has been a few weeks since the last one.  I will let you know on Tuesday!


----------



## mrheine (Apr 14, 2008)

i called in earlier today and asked if they received their shipment yet...nope.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2008)

^^Did they say when they thought it would be in?  I am hoping for this week but it sounds doubtful.


----------



## mrheine (Apr 15, 2008)

nope...she said she doesn't know but "soon" because it's the middle of the month, y'know? i hope soon as in tomorrow lol


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_nope...she said she doesn't know but "soon" because it's the middle of the month, y'know? i hope soon as in tomorrow lol_

 
I hope soon means tomorrow as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am hoping that I will be suprised when I go tomorrow and see a bunch of new stuff there!  I will keep you posted.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2008)

I went to the CCO today and they still have not gotten a new shippment in.  

It was pretty picked over but they did have a few notable items including silversmith MES (which was behind the counter), Afterdusk blush, and aquavert eye shadow.

They also had the Heirlooms face brush set.

The girl there was very friendly and she said that they hopefully will get a shippment in next week and to call to check.  

Also the girl working said that they won't be getting any more barbie stuff in as the contract has run out with Barbie and Matell.  That kind of bummed me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will update next week if I go!


----------



## mrheine (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks coachkitten! do you know why silversmith mes was behind the counter? seems odd to me! 

i read on specktra a month or so ago of a story where some girl went to her CCO and was really excited to see an entire cart of barbie stuff but when she went to look through it the sales associate said they couldn't sell them anymore and had to send them back (maybe to be destroy) or something because the contract was over. so saddd...she couldn't even buy them then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(( imagine all those poor mothbrowns and beautybursts

i'll  be calling there in a few days to see if they've received their shipment early.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2008)

The girl working said that they had silversmith behind the counter as they only received two of them and didn't have a tester.  They also had a few eye shadows behind the counter purple haze and budding beauty.  Next time you go there ask if they have any other colors behind the counter and they usually have a few loose lipstick, lipglasses, eye shadows, and blushes.  Sometimes you can find some good finds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep us posted if they get a new shippment early!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks much! Hopefully I will be getting my refund from Uncle Sam soon so a CCO visit is in order, and esp. considering that my birthday is coming up! What did they have as far as pigments go?


----------



## mrheine (Apr 17, 2008)

called today...no shipment and the girl just said they're not expecting it until next week. another weekend it is...but i'm hoping by tuesday! lol i'm getting impatient.


----------



## goink (Apr 17, 2008)

Woot!
I'm heading down on the 26th after my final exams.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah I went up today and they seemed to have a decent selection-well to me for never having been up there! I got Aire-de-Blu pigment and the Jewelmarine glitter, but fingers crossed they get a lot of stuff by the time I go up there next (on the 27th).


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_called today...no shipment and the girl just said they're not expecting it until next week. another weekend it is...but i'm hoping by tuesday! lol i'm getting impatient._

 
Thanks!  I am going to try and go on Tuesday as I am REALLY wanting a few more lightscapade MSFs.


----------



## mrheine (Apr 18, 2008)

lol i know, right? it's becoming the new crazy msf. i read that other ccos had received them. i'll probably call monday morning although i'm always a little embarrassed when i do.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 18, 2008)

I always feel embarassed as well but I am not sure why!  The girl told me on Tuesday that they don't mind people calling and if there is something that you are interested in to ask and they will put it on hold.  Here's to hoping they have a good shippment next week!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 18, 2008)

Amen to that. I might just do that...or just head up there once they do get a new one.


----------



## mrheine (Apr 19, 2008)

even though i KNOW they haven't gotten anything in (and the last time i went was just a few weeks ago) i really have the urge to up there tomorrow (lol, today). i think i'm just having some mac withdrawal because i've been good and haven't bought anything for weeks! my bank account is happy.


----------



## mrheine (Apr 19, 2008)

i just was reading the first page of this thread...and there were tons of stereo roses at the cco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 granted it was in 2006 and i wasn't into mac much then but still...it's absolutely gorgeous and the only msf that worked for me.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2008)

It makes me sick to look at the beginning of this thread and the things I passed on!  Grrrr....  Now I would give a lot to have a stereo rose MSF!!  Wait and go to the CCO next week because you will spend your money on things you really want vs just to buy.  I know how you feel though!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish they would get the basic and eye brush sets in and the full sized 182!

When do you guys think N collection will start showing up at the CCO's?

x


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2008)

^^I bet that they will be there pretty soon as I know my local counter sent all of there N collection items back to MAC about 1 month ago.  Rock_star_girl do you want me to look for any N collection colors in particular?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I am in love with you, coachkitten 

I was looking for Light Flush msf, 3n lipstick, 2n lipgloss (Id only take the gloss if I got the lipstick too but would take the lipstick either way!), Nanogold eyeshadow, Remotely Grey eyeshadow and Dark Edge Eyeshadow.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2008)

^^I will add that to my list of things to look for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just keep me posted as to what you are interested in because if I see any of them I don't mind getting them for you!


----------



## mrheine (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm looking on the bright side -- it's probably for the best that they hadn't gotten a new shipment in this weekend, with the tulips and all (was the festival last weekend? idk). also, the snow...YEESH it's close to may!

but i'm really hoping it'll  be in tomorrow. or tuesday LOL i just want to head up and SEE.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks so much coachkitten! Thats pretty much all Im looking for right now! As well as, of course, a 'basic' brush set from mac (any collection will do) and a 'eye' brush set from mac and the full size 182 <3

(Did I tell you I managed to get hold of Queen's Sin lipstick so no longer need it?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 21, 2008)

^^You will LOVE queen's sin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I called today around 2pm and they had not gotten a new shippment in yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bummer!  Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## mrheine (Apr 22, 2008)

coachkitten (or anyone else):  do you know if otherworldly blush is still there? i picked one up for myself and a friend last time i went (around the end of march) and my friend wants another. anyone in the know? 

lol, i also called today around 1pm. maybe...they received their shipment later in the afternoon and i'll be so surprised tomorrow if i go.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 22, 2008)

I went up there last Thursday and I believe they do.


----------



## mrheine (Apr 22, 2008)

new shipment in!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 22, 2008)

Woo-Hoo!  I am going tonight so I will update later and let you all know what I see and get!


----------



## mrheine (Apr 23, 2008)

what's in?! what's in?! lol someone update i'm dyinggg here


----------



## KikiB (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes...please let me know (they probably won't sell out of a ton of the stuff us makeup junkies want...when I went up everybody else in the store was on Estee and Clinique, nowhere near MAC though) so that I can budget accordingly! (MSF's greatly preferred...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I have some super disappointing news.....

They had not much new.  The manager of the store said that they got mostly MAC skincare and a lot of mac studio fix foundations.  THAT IS ALL!

Everything else was the same.  The only notable new things were wildfire, vestral white, and the gold nail polish from Antiquitease.  

No MSFs, no new brush sets, no new eye shadows, no new lipsticks/glosses, NOTHING!

I was soooooo bummed!  The manager said that everything from their shippment today was on the shelves.  The one good piece of news was that she said that there are 3-4 more shippments of MAC that should be coming in soon (next week or two) but she didn't know what would be in them.  She also said to call and check and that they will put things on hold.

I wish I had better news!  It totally made me sad!  I dragged my butt up there for nothing!


----------



## mrheine (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks!!! i went up there earlier today and that's what she said...mostly they were getting antiquitese stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was before they put it out/maybe even before they got it in.

i HATE that drive...from the u-district on a no traffic time it's still FOREVER...and gas is so much $$$ that it's not really even worth it. maybe i'll just stick to the updates and then go up when i really need to.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 23, 2008)

Aw Im so sorry to hear that coachkitten!

Hopefully the next few shipments will be amazzziiing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've noticed other CCO have gotten in odd bits of FAFI recently! (eg: Sugar Trance lipgloss!)

x


----------



## lahdeedah (Apr 23, 2008)

That IS a major bummer, but thanks so much coachkitten for keeping us updated.  I was going to go today, but it looks like it wouldn't be worth it, so I'll save the gas!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 23, 2008)

Have the had the Smokey Eyes


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 23, 2008)

*have they had the Smokey Eyes holiday pallet recently? Anyone know how much they are?

I just seen a tut using this and am in love! haha

x


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 23, 2008)

They had had both the smokey eye and the cool eye palette from Antiquitease there for a while.  I believe that they are 24 or 24.50.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I'm kinda glad I don't have to drive in a way...I have to take the 373 (Metro) to 145th, then catch the 510, go to Everett, catch the 201 or 202, and then the 221 or 222. All in all it's a good 2 hours each way...and great usage of the bus passes my mum gets me!

Kinda disappointed that they don't have any MSF's, but I might just go up next Thursday as well to see. As far as Fafi goes, I have a feeling we could be seeing a lot of odds and ends with it-heck if I can get the Belightful powder at 30% off (being the fact that it is a core product in special casing), I'll definitely do it. I have a feeling that we won't get it for awhile, but if they have any Fun 'n Sexy lipstick (doubtful), I will buy three tubes.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2008)

I am sure that they will get more MSFs in.  I have seen a lot of them come through in the past 6 months and they usually get a ton of each color.  I will keep calling next week to see if they get another shippment and let you all know.  I am hoping for MSFs, Fafi, N collection, and antiquitease stuff.  I am putting all of my faith in the CCO Gods that they will come through and give us a good shippment!


----------



## mrheine (Apr 24, 2008)

kikib, if you don't mind, where are you located seattle-wise?  i'm in the u-district and hopefully soon when a big shipment of GOOD things come in (lol) i wouldn't mind to take you up there with me. it's a long drive but i imagine the bus being much longer. feel free to PM or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone else that's a frequenter of this board, as long as you're relatively active haha.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 24, 2008)

This is usually the best CCO so hopefully the next few shipments will be packed full of gems!

Kiki...I'd love the irredicence powders too...I LOVE the packaging so much but spent so much on all the other Fafi stuff I couldn't bring myself to buy them! I'd love for them to get the paint pots in too...love Nice Vice and Rollickin (couldn't get it here!)

Coachkitten...i've recently bought alot of mac from the sell/swap section so alot of the items I am looking for have changed! Would it be okay if I pm'd you an updated list of what I'm looking for? I wouldn't want for you to buy loadsa stuff that is no longer needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxx


----------



## KikiB (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrheine* 

 
_kikib, if you don't mind, where are you located seattle-wise? i'm in the u-district and hopefully soon when a big shipment of GOOD things come in (lol) i wouldn't mind to take you up there with me. it's a long drive but i imagine the bus being much longer. feel free to PM or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone else that's a frequenter of this board, as long as you're relatively active haha._

 
I'm up in Shoreline, so not terribly far...pretty much on the King/Sno. county line. The bus does take awhile, and I have to go across the entire casino parking lot in order to get to a stop, however it's fairly pleasant. Those Sound Transit busses are COMFY! You almost want to fall asleep in them...


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_This is usually the best CCO so hopefully the next few shipments will be packed full of gems!

Kiki...I'd love the irredicence powders too...I LOVE the packaging so much but spent so much on all the other Fafi stuff I couldn't bring myself to buy them! I'd love for them to get the paint pots in too...love Nice Vice and Rollickin (couldn't get it here!)

Coachkitten...i've recently bought alot of mac from the sell/swap section so alot of the items I am looking for have changed! Would it be okay if I pm'd you an updated list of what I'm looking for? I wouldn't want for you to buy loadsa stuff that is no longer needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xxx_

 
OF COURSE!!! Just let me know!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you, you're so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get it done later tonight! (got to run just now!)

x


----------



## clazzique (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm heading to the Seattle outlets this weekend; it'll be my first time there so I'm excited! (Though not going to expect too much, just in case!) I'll try to note what products they have there and report back if anyone's interested.

Does anyone know the closest mall (preferably with Sephora) from the Seattle outlets? Thanks.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 26, 2008)

The closest Sephora to the outlet malls is in Lynnwood at the Alderwood Mall.  There is the Everett Mall is closest to the outlets but it is a pretty small mall but they do have a Steve & Barry's which I love.  

Have a wonderful time and make sure to update us on what they have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice to have another person to update this thread.  As you can see we are addicts of the Seattle CCO!


----------



## KikiB (Apr 26, 2008)

Alderwood is the closest however traffic around there is a nightmare...but it's 20 minutes tops from Marysville. (why they called it the Seattle Outlets, I dunno...) If you want something that's a bit less crazy, I suggest you try U-Village-it is another nightmare as far as traffic goes however it is very close to a lot of bus routes, and there is a freestanding MAC store there as well. Everett is the closest mall to the outlets but you can still be down to Northgate and it's closer than driving up north to Cascade (Burlington).

Too bad we don't have a Sephora at Northgate, we have ULTA but they don't carry as much good stuff. We get people coming into our store all the time asking if we have Sephora but no. It's that and A&F as the big ones (and since A&F left U-Village, I send them downtown due to the fact that you can hop a 41 from the mall and get directly down there). 

And as far as the food at the outlets go...there isn't a ton of great stuff. There is a Subway, and then a place that sells pizza that is EXTREMELY greasy to the point of nausea. There is a Dairy Queen over by the Marysville Towne Center which is very close to the outlets.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 28, 2008)

I went today and they didn't really have anything new or interesting. Same pigments as the last time I went (they had sold a lot of Helium since last time, but no Jewelmarine...), same powders. They had Otherworldly, Lune, Maidenchant, the Balloonacy powders, and some loose iridescent powder (my mum got the bronze, which I so regret not getting...). As far as lippies, a ton of Lipgelees but the one I am looking for (Silly Girl lipglass) they didn't have. Quite a few holiday brush sets, same palettes, et. al. Hoping that they get a new shipment in on Tuesday. I have a feeling we won't see Fafi for awhile though-some CCO's might have it but I know that U-Village still has a Fafi display. I hope that some Heatherette trios make it up there eventually because I heard the shadows in there are full-sized.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Apr 28, 2008)

Did they only have the face brush sets or did the have any of the basic and/or eye ones? (ie: the ones WITHOUT the 187 brush)

x


----------



## clazzique (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info, KiKiB! Do you know the price range of the holiday brush sets at the CCO?


----------



## goink (Apr 28, 2008)

They do have the eye brushes set in a silver pouch. I believe it's ~$33.50. I bought 5 blushes and a 180 this past Saturday.
Peaches, Gingerly, Tenderling, Afterdusk, Other Worldly: ~$12.50 each.
They got the Strobe Cream in the new packaging. They restocked on 188 and 224.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 28, 2008)

They're actually $33.75, and they do have all of the brush sets from the Holiday (at least I think so).


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 28, 2008)

Last time I was there I only saw the face holiday brush set.  Where were the other ones?


----------



## KikiB (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't know my way around the brush sets but they were in the case.


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2008)

Hi all!  I called the CCO yesterday to see if they had gotten anything new in and they said that they only got some MAC skincare.  I didn't make a trip down just for that so I will call next week and hopefully they will get some color products in!  (Here's to hoping!)


----------



## KikiB (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know; I was considering making a trip up today but now I am glad I didn't. I'll be going up on either Tuesday or Wednesday so hopefully more stuff then!


----------



## SMMY (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi all!  I called the CCO yesterday to see if they had gotten anything new in and they said that they only got some MAC skincare.  I didn't make a trip down just for that so I will call next week and hopefully they will get some color products in!  (Here's to hoping!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't even live in Washington and still read your reports to get an idea what might be showing up in my CCO soon. So thank you so much for doing these reports for everyone. I plan my shopping list around them.


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2008)

Anytime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad that this thread gets updated so much.


----------



## mrheine (May 4, 2008)

i'm waiting for a *mother load* shipment like the one that came two months or so ago of tons of new stuff...i'm salivating at the thought!


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2008)

I will call again on Tuesday to see if they have gotten anything new in.  I have learned from two weeks ago to ask if they have gotten any new color items in because I got burned when there was only skincare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully they will get some originals, N collection, and Fafi stuff.


----------



## KikiB (May 6, 2008)

I don't know if we're going to get Fafi for awhile, because U-Village still has (or had) Fafi out as of two weeks ago. However I would be so excited if the CCO has some colour items because if they do...that's my Wednesday! N Collection, on the other hand, will prob. end up there soon.


----------



## coachkitten (May 6, 2008)

Hi All!  I just wanted to let you know that I called the CCO about 20 minutes ago and they said that they didn't get much new in today.  She did mention that they got in BOTH Heatherette Beauty powders!!!  So if you missed out on Smooth Harmony or Alpha Girl (my favorite) I would take a trip to get them.  I asked if they got in any new lipsticks or eye shadows and she said that she didn't notice any in the shippment.  She also said that they got in some new brushes and cream blushes.  Hope that helps a few of you.  I am going to head down there tomorrow morning so I will let you know what I see!


----------



## KikiB (May 6, 2008)

Sweet! This means that I am headed up there tomorrow as well; I need to get myself a backup of Alpha Girl.


----------



## mrheine (May 7, 2008)

lol i was SOOO confused for a minute...like, am i on the wrong forum? how strange! haha


----------



## KikiB (May 7, 2008)

So I went up and they had maybe 6 Alpha Girls and 4 Smooth Harmonys. They also had two Flashtrack shadows but I decided not to get it-a dark blue is a dark blue no matter if it's a VP or not. Meh. I did get some Raven Blue Zoomlash (they DC'ed my favourite Avon mascara in navy so now I have a blue replacement...) and Liquidlast in Pinkcraft...I still have swatches of that, Blue Horizon, the lighter pink one, and a couple glitter ones on my hand. 

I was going to get Alpha Girl to go with it, however I did not have a single MAC brush (!). I ended up getting the holiday 07 eye brush set...I love my 209 already.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 7, 2008)

Oohhh...Alpha


----------



## coachkitten (May 7, 2008)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was at the CCO pretty early this morning and they had everything that kikiB said.  They also had quite a bit of nail laquers including wildfire, rainy day, whirlwind, fireball, vestral white, and a few more.  

The did have all of the holiday brush sets (which I forgot to actually purchase for RoCk_StAr_GiRl) and a novel twist eye brush set.  They also had sweet sienna and the other darker pigment from Antiquitease.  They did have quite a few blushes but the only notable ones IMO were Otherworldly, coygirl, sweet william, brit whit, maidenchant, and lune.  

As far as eye shadows they had all the usuals but they did have flashtrack and stars & rockets.  

There were no new lipstick that were notable except Utter Pervette.  No notable lipglasses.  They did have a few new mattenes in like Immodest (my fav) and poise.

They also had about six creme color bases in shell, pearl, hush, and a couple other beige looking ones.  They still have good as gold & ever opal full size pearlizers.

And when I was there they had about 6 of each of the Heatherette beauty powders.

Hope that helps a few of you.  I really, really, really wanted to see some of the Originals & N collection.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## KikiB (May 8, 2008)

They sold completely out of the Stars/Rockets by the time I got there-I got up there around 11. They were down to one Lune blushcreme, which I almost regret not getting because I love mine. They also had Star! iridescent powder, which I almost got. That and a couple of EL shadows.


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2008)

Went to the CCO today and they didn't have anything new.  They still had a few Alpha Girl and Smooth Harmony BP from heatherette.  Besides that not much else to report.


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

Well that is good news in a way...means that I don't have to make The Trek on Thursday when I should instead be at the beach.


----------



## mrheine (May 15, 2008)

does anyone know if they still have afterdusk blush?


----------



## coachkitten (May 15, 2008)

I didn't see any afterdusk or otherworldly blush this time.


----------



## keik614 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I didn't see any afterdusk or otherworldly blush this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
PBI: dear coachkitten,

i just wanted to say that we sincerely appreciate your continuous updates on seattel cco! you're the BEST
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THANK YOU


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

keik614 it is my pleasure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really enjoy going up to the CCO and am happy to pass on what I see!


----------



## coachkitten (May 21, 2008)

Hi All!  I called to CCO today to see if they had gotten anything new in and they haven't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I asked the girl working if they might get a new shippment in before the Memorial Day weekend and she said she didn't think so.  I am suprised because you would think they would want a lot of stuff in due to the high volume at the outlet malls during a holiday weekend.


----------



## KikiB (May 21, 2008)

I hope this means that there is a big one next time...


----------



## coachkitten (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I hope this means that there is a big one next time..._

 
Me too but it seems like we have been waiting quite a long time for a big shippment.  Here's to hoping!


----------



## averiejuli (May 21, 2008)

I"ve got to ask-what is a CCO?


----------



## coachkitten (May 21, 2008)

CCO is Cosmetics Company Outlet.  It is an outlet for the Estee Lauder companies which include Estee Luder, MAC, Clinique, Perscriptives, Bobbi Brown, Origins, and a few others.  They have overstock, discontinued, and LE items for 30-40% off of retail price.  Hope that helps!


----------



## KikiB (May 21, 2008)

Amen to that because I'd like to see the N Collection MSF's to show up...


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2008)

I have been convinced this whole week that they have to get in a MAC shippment because of the Memorial Day holiday and all of the traffic that the outlet mall will get.  So I called AGAIN today around noon to see if they had gotten any new shippments in and the girl said that they were hoping for one this afternoon.  She wasn't sure if it would include anything from MAC.  I am still going to head up there tomorrow and double check because I am really hoping for some N collection stuff and MSFs.  I will let you all know tomorrow!  (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2008)

Well I made the trek to the outlet mall today and they had nothing new!!  I can't even remember the time that they had a decent shippment.  They still have a TON of smooth harmony beauty powders and only two Alpha Girls.  I keep hoping for a new shippment but at this point I am not going to hold my breath!


----------



## mrheine (May 25, 2008)

i am still sooo surprised they have heatherette beauty powders. i bought them from the uvill stores and didn't really like them but now knowing they're like, $10 cheaper makes me want to make the trek up there. 

and thanks coachkitten for these amazing updates...i don't remember the last huge shipment either, but i can't wait.


----------



## KikiB (May 25, 2008)

Yeah last time I went up there I had the intention of getting an Alpha Girl backup and instead, got a Liquidlast, Zoom Lash, and a brush set. It seems like it has been forever since there was a good one, I know that Heatherette was just RTV'ed though (U-Village usually has several displays up but now it's only NSF, Naughty Nauticals, Skinsheen, et al).


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (May 28, 2008)

has anyone heard of a new shipment? I am heading there on monday... I was there last saturday and they didnt have much but I got the Alpha Girl powder.


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2008)

I just called a few minutes ago and the did get a new MAC shippment in.  I don't know if it was big or small or what exactly they have.  I am in Bend, OR right now so I won't be able to go up there until next week.  But if any of you all go let us know what you see!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 28, 2008)

Oooooh how exciting for you!

They must get sick of all the specktra-ettes callingh them up! hehe

x


----------



## lahdeedah (May 29, 2008)

Oooh, I'm so curious what they got in.  I might make a trip up today or tomorrow and I'll give a full report if I do!  I haven't been in ages, but gas is such a killer.


----------



## coachkitten (May 29, 2008)

I am getting back into town tonight and I was thinking that I would head up there tomorrow (Friday) morning.  I just want to make sure I don't miss any great finds!  I am obsessed!


----------



## lahdeedah (May 29, 2008)

I went up today and was SO disappointed. They got a new shipment in, but it was nothing of interest.  Still no new collection items, just the same stuff they've had forever.  Looks like Alpha Girl finally sold out, but they still have Smooth Harmony from Heatherette.  I'm pretty sure everything else has been mentioned here before, but here's a brief rundown just in case:

Pigments:  Gold Mode, Off the Radar, Sweet Sienna, Viz a Violet, Cocomotion, Copperized, Provence, Revved Up, Dark Soul.  Probably a couple others, but nothing stand out.

Eyeshadows:  Lots of regular line e/s; a few of the Matte2s; Rite of Spring is the only one I remember being LE

Palettes:  Just the Nordies Anniversary ones and Smoking Palette from Holiday 07, plus holiday 07 lip palettes and a few lip sets.

Blushes:  They did have a LOT of blushes, mostly regular line I believe, but they did have the highlight powders from Balloonacy last year.  And of course, Smooth Harmony.

Brushes:  Really weak.  Not much of consequence at all.

Lippies:  Nothing recent.  But they did have a lot of tendertones, so you might want to pick them up there if there are some you want as opposed to the current release.  Those things are darn pricey for a balm if you ask me.
Oh, they did have some slimshines also.


Did I forget anything?  Really it was a sad sight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Feel free to ask questions about specific items and I'll do my best to remember!


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Lahdeedah!  That totally sucks!  I really wish that they would get some good stuff in. God knows it has been a long time!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 30, 2008)

Can you remember which Tendertones they had?

Did they have Take a Hint or any light-ish pink ones?

x


----------



## lahdeedah (May 31, 2008)

I believe they did have Take a Hint, that sounds familiar, though I confess I've never paid attention to Tendertones, so I'm not as sure about them.  I know I looked at one that was a light to medium pink, but I settled on Pucker because of the deeper color.  Sorry I can't be more specific on those!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh don't worry! Take a Hint looks lovely! I already have Pucker! Do you have Queen's Sin lippie? It looks AMAZING ontop of it!!

x


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 2, 2008)

Sadly, no I passed on QS like a dummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That and Her Ladyship piggie are two of my "why didn't I buy that???" products, I keep hoping they'll show at CCO sometime soon.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

I wanted to let you all know that I called today and they still do not have a new shippment in.  The manager said that they will be receiving multiple shippments this month so I will keep checking back.  I need some good CCO finds!  It seems like it has been FOREVER!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

Eh, I doubt I will have the time to get up there at all this month, so I hope it's underwhelming...for the sake of my wallet.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Eh, I doubt I will have the time to get up there at all this month, so I hope it's underwhelming...for the sake of my wallet._

 
I kind of feel the same way!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 8, 2008)

I mean with all my bank stuff, plus planning on hitting the Southcenter expansion opening...the only thing that could get me up there are Dazzleglasses, Fafi, Heatherette, or MSF's. I always need more of them, and especially a Northern Lights backup.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

When does Southcenter open?  Yeah I am not going up to the CCO unless they have N collection, fafi, or MSFs.  The gas is too expensive!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 8, 2008)

The Southcenter expansion for the most part opens on the 25th. I know some stores will open later but that's kinda like the rededication...I know for Northgate when we had ours the Chipotle had not opened yet, I dunno if the sushi place had, and the Forever 21 still hasn't opened although they are projecting an opening by next month.


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey KikiB, I'm feeling pretty clueless here, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's happening at Southcenter?  Is this just a general expansion of the mall?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, Southcenter is opening a 400000 square foot expansion with 5 restaurants (with a huge glass wall that has views of Mt. Rainer), a movie theatre, and then a ton of stores-a Forever XXI (we're getting one at Northgate), H&M, and a ton of other stores (including VS Pink and Gilly Hicks, and I heard that MAC is going in there too). If you use Bare Minerals, there's a Bare Escentuals store going in. Also Lucky Brand Jeans. It's going to be really good for the south end. We had our expansion pretty much wrap up last year but it did nothing to really bring traffic in-if anything it's just to the restaurants. However in the big open space that is south of Northgate, it's becoming retirement living, apartments/condos, a movie theatre, and retail space. Tacoma Mall is opening an expansion next year, and then I know that U-Village is potentially getting more stores. Bell. Square is opening a new high-end wing of stores...all the malls are growing in the area.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

This is totally off topic to the CCOs but when does the H&M open?  I love, love that store!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 9, 2008)

The 25th I believe for Southcenter, and then it'll be late summer to fall for the U-Village.

Speaking of U-Village, there is a MAC seminar at the MAC store on the 22nd. It's $75 but redeemable in product, and it's supposed to be like a masterclass. I saw the posting on craigslist. If only it were later in the year. It's about summer makeup trends and then how to do the perfect smokey eye.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok so I went today... nothing good to report 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 2 of the MES duos from Antiquitease, some lashes, and my mom got a brush set but thats it.

Im still waiting for the motherload shipment!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Ok so I went today... nothing good to report 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 2 of the MES duos from Antiquitease, some lashes, and my mom got a brush set but thats it.

Im still waiting for the motherload shipment!!!!!!!!_

 
Which MES duos did they have? TIA!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 10, 2008)

Family Silver and Earthly Riches.... no Milady which is the one i really wanted


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for the info KikiB! I can't wait for the Forever XXI and H & M to open! Yay!  Oh, and Macy's MAC at Redmond Town Center is doing that Smokey Eyes class this Sat, too.  I'll be there!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 10, 2008)

I would totally go to the one at U-Village, except Sunday nights are when I have Floorset updates at work (since it is Half-Yearly) and since I don't drive, no way to get there-the 68 and 65 don't run on Sundays. But yes, I am definitely going down on the 25th for the reopening and trying not to go broke in the process.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahdeedah* 

 
_thanks for the info KikiB! I can't wait for the Forever XXI and H & M to open! Yay!  Oh, and Macy's MAC at Redmond Town Center is doing that Smokey Eyes class this Sat, too.  I'll be there!_

 
Lahdeedah ever since you told me a long time ago that you love MAC MA Allyson I have followed her from Bellevue, to U Village, and now to Redmond Town Center! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is the best!  I wish that I could go to the class on Saturday but I am busy!  Have fun!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Lahdeedah ever since you told me a long time ago that you love MAC MA Allyson I have followed her from Bellevue, to U Village, and now to Redmond Town Center! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is the best!  I wish that I could go to the class on Saturday but I am busy!  Have fun!_

 
Haha! That's awesome! Yeah, I'm looking forward to the class, I'm still waiting for them to get a head count so I can start freelancing....I need a job to pay for my MAC addiction!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh to all of you who I told about the Southcenter expansion opening on the 25th of this month, I was a month off. It opens July 25th (a Friday). Don't overspend on Colour Forms


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, this is CCO related (in an abstract way) in that it might help you find hard to find colors.  When I was at Flagship Nordstrom today I saw ALL of the Naughty Nauticals eyeshadows and pigments.  I know I didn't see that in BellSquare several weeks back.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 15, 2008)

Northgate has them as well. However they are sold out of much of Neo Sci-Fi...so I might just get a few NN items on Friday.


----------



## freyja313 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Lahdeedah ever since you told me a long time ago that you love MAC MA Allyson I have followed her from Bellevue, to U Village, and now to Redmond Town Center! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is the best!  I wish that I could go to the class on Saturday but I am busy!  Have fun!_

 
Yes, apparently Allyson's quite popular and has a loyal fanbase because I'm now shopping at RTC too! Though I do miss Yvonne at UVillage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just not going there as often anymore since I do pretty much all my shopping with Allyson. 

Lahdeedah, which seminar did you go to, the 11AM or the 3PM? I was at the 11AM sitting in the back with my mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Seems my subscription to this thread stopped so I am just now checking it today for an update, otherwise I would have asked you earlier and then introduced myself if you were at the 11AM!)

And to confirm...there WILL be a MAC store going into Southcenter. I have no idea of the opening date though. 

Last, so I can say my post is on topic...if any of you can think to look for the nail Overlacquer and Underlacquer the next time you go that would be great. I'm not normally a nailpolish person so have never bothered to look for these, but I got Naughty Nautical and am now interested in them. Just don't know when I'll be getting up north again especially since I just paid 4.29 a gallon for gas yesterday at Costco! Blech!

Thanks!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

If I don't overspend my paycheck I might make the trek up sometime next week, so I will definitely check.

As far as Southcenter, I believe it will open on the 25th of July with the entire expansion of the mall. I at least hope so...


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

freyja313 I actually think that it was you that told me about Allyson!  I can't remember but which ever one of you it was THANK YOU!  I just adore her!

On the outlet front I called them today and they have not gotten any shippments in the last two weeks.  I will try next week as I just got a big bonus from work and I want to spend part of it at the CCO.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

Phew, that's good news. Hopefully they do by next Tuesday or Wednesday because I would go up there in one of those three days.


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Freyja313... I was at the 3pm.  It was interesting, but practically identical really to the class I went to last year, so a little disappointing on that front.  In other news, Allyson is leaving Macy's in July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sad.  I really hope the CCO starts getting some good stuff soon, though with gas prices the way they are, I think we're going to have to start carpooling to go up there and check it out to make the cost difference worthwhile anyway!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

I take the bus up there, so while it is grossly inconvenient I'll go when it is nicer out so that the waits for the busses aren't SO bad. Also the food at the outlet mall itself sucks and I ain't eating McDonalds. Granted, I have a bus pass, so I can pretty much go up and I just have to pay up a quarter each way for the 510...since I have the $2.25 Pugetpass. It's fairly simple though-if you are coming from Seattle, you catch the 510 downtown (Sound Transit), then you go all the way to Everett Station. There you can catch the 201 or 202 which takes you to Marysville. If you get the 201, I believe you can ride it all the way up State to the train tracks, and then wait for the 221 or 222. If you get off at State/Grove, there's a Safeway there so you can get a bite to eat and there is a Starbucks...since practically nowhere in the outlets allows food or drink (get with the times people...I work at Northgate and almost every place allows food). Anywhoo you get off of the 221 or 222 right at the edge of the parking lot...you have to walk further but it's really no biggie.

Oh yeah, total cost to me to go up there...50 cents plus food, because I have to have the bus pass anyways.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lahdeedah* 

 
_Hey Freyja313... I was at the 3pm.  It was interesting, but practically identical really to the class I went to last year, so a little disappointing on that front.  In other news, Allyson is leaving Macy's in July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sad.  I really hope the CCO starts getting some good stuff soon, though with gas prices the way they are, I think we're going to have to start carpooling to go up there and check it out to make the cost difference worthwhile anyway!_

 
Oh no!  Where is she going?  Is she leaving MAC or just Macy's?  We seriously should have a CCO carpool!  I would be all for that!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Oh no!  Where is she going?  Is she leaving MAC or just Macy's?  We seriously should have a CCO carpool!  I would be all for that!_

 
She's going to manage the freestanding in Portland.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next time you want to head up to the CCO, drop me a line.  Do you still have my regular email? If not, PM me and we'll set that up.  Anybody else who's interested, please feel free to do the same!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 20, 2008)

Next time they get a shipment, I am definitely going up-I'm planning on going either Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday if they do.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 23, 2008)

im going to have to keep my eye on this thread or maybe even give the CCO a call myself to find out when new things come in then drag the fiance with me to go shopping. lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

One of us usually updates this thread pretty frequently.  It is a fun trip up to the outlets in my opinion.  I have found many good treasures!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 23, 2008)

i love shopping at outlets!! you definately find some good things but my parents aren't into spending much money nowadays as much as i am. lol. but i do try to find a bargain or good deal where i can.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 23, 2008)

I love the outlets too, I just have to be careful not to spend too much so that I can go crazy at Southcenter!


----------



## keik614 (Jun 23, 2008)

would someone please tell me if they've got any Tendertones?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

The last time I was there, which was over three weeks ago, they had about 7-8 tendertones from last year.  I am most likely going to go this week so I will let you know which ones I see.


----------



## keik614 (Jun 23, 2008)

Coachkitten, you're the best! thank you


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 23, 2008)

*you know how many times i've been to the outlet and i never knew they had a CCO until now lol ... sad i know. hey coachkitten what stores is the CCO by so i know for next time lol*


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

It is closest to the Adidas store and right next to Aeropostale.  It is kind of tucked in a corner and I swear the first time I saw it I was shocked because I had passed it many times.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 24, 2008)

It is sooooo small i passed it up the first 10 times i went to that mall lol.  I remeber that it is close to the pac sun because my brother always goes in there while me and my mom go into the CCO


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 24, 2008)

* thanks next time i go to the outlets i'll look for it .. hopefully i can go this week*


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

Soooo........I am getting a bit fed up with the CCO lacking on the new shippments.  I mean seriously!  It has been months!!!  Grrr....don't they know I have money I want to spend!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I went to the CCO today as I had a work appointment in Everett (sorry Lahdeedah I would have e-mailed you but I didn't think you wanted to go to my work thing with me!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They really didn't have much new.  Here are the few notable things that I saw:

Wildfire Nail polish
Flourishing Matte2 shadow
Handwritten Matte2 shadow
Prussian Matte2 shadow
Tete-a-tint Matte2 shadow
Brownscript Matte2 shadow
and all of the usual shadows like Claire de Lune, Purple Shower, etc.

The did have A LOT of skin care like Strobe Cream, 45/100 count wipes, cleanse off oil, makeup remover, Prep & Prime SPF 50, fix+, try on pacs, and a lot more.

The had the studio lights concealers, quite a bit of dark foundations, a few of the loose beauty powders like tenderdusk, dancing light, and drizzlegold.  The also had Emote blush.

As far as tendertones for keik614 they had take a hint, purring, tender baby, shush!, hush hush, soft note, and one more.

Nothing notable in lipsticks and lipglasses.  The did also have groundwork paint pot.  They had all of the same pigments they have had for the last two months.

So that is all that I have to report!  Trust me I wish that I had better news!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 25, 2008)

Still? Geez. Nothing of note for me especially since I hate matte eyeshadows...


----------



## sweetr (Jun 27, 2008)

Did they have any of the lure eyeshadows? the ones with blue packaging?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetr* 

 
_Did they have any of the lure eyeshadows? the ones with blue packaging?_

 
No I haven't seen those at the CCO in about two months now.  They do still have a few of the Lure lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

I am thinking of going up there tomorrow, so if I do I will definitely let you know what I find!

Edit: Scratch that, wasn't able to leave the house. Boo! I might try and go up Tuesday though.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't wait to hear what you see Kiki!  The have to get a new shippment in before the holiday weekend.  At least I hope that they do!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadly I won't be able to get up there before Monday or Tuesday at the earliest. I have to work the next four days! I am hoping though that I will be able to get up by the middle of next week, if for no other reason to get more Helium pigment.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

my mom and bro are going on sunday.. but I have to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom usually checks it out tho so hopefully she brings back something good...


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 5, 2008)

ok nvm im going tomorrow now too.. the BETTER have something good! I will report back!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 7, 2008)

grrr... NOTHING good! It was the same old stuff they have everytime! The only things that i noticed were new were the McQueen shadows (i didnt buy because my store still has them...) and a bunch of paintpots (perm. colors.) They also had quite a few mattenes but i saw those last time.  A lot of dark lipsticks, matte eyeshadows and the rushmetal pigments.  Dont waste your time going down there....


----------



## KikiB (Jul 7, 2008)

Well you just saved me a trip up there...


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Jul 7, 2008)

Which Paint Pots did they have if you can remember any?

I am particularly after Painterly, Fresco Rose, Moss Scape and the McQueen ones!

x


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 8, 2008)

They didnt have any McQueen..... I know they had moss scape, rubanesque, bare study, indianwood,  pretttty sure they had fresco rose, and some other brownish ones I think.  Sorry I didnt really look at them so I didnt remeber exactly... no bright colored ones tho.


----------



## babyexplicit69 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_They didnt have any McQueen..... I know they had moss scape, rubanesque, bare study, indianwood,  pretttty sure they had fresco rose, and some other brownish ones I think.  Sorry I didnt really look at them so I didnt remeber exactly... no bright colored ones tho._

 

Do you remember if they still had any tendertones there? Thanks!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya they still had tendertones but I didnt like any of the colors.  The had the greenish one, the red one, purple and orangey.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 11, 2008)

I went up today and they had about 6 Tendertones plus a bunch of TLC's. A good selection of paints (Sublime Nature, Bamboom, Flammable, Pixel, Chartru, Canton Candy, Shimma), a few Shadesticks (Gracious Me, Crimsonaire, Sea Me, Corn among them), the usual lip stuff, and so forth. Nothing really great, I just went up for the Canton Candy. They didn't have any 187's or anything but they had 183, 185, and a bunch of those in little fishbowls.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 12, 2008)

hmm i want to get flammable and chartru paint and crimsonaire shadestick. i should go up there with the fiance...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh, and when I went they had two Perky paint pots. I can't truly say there was nothing there since there were quite a few items I would have liked to get (holiday brush set, Couture clutch, the loose beauty powders, Nile shadow, Sex Ray lipglass, more paints) but it's no new shipment and nothing terribly interesting.


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey ladies, off topic-ish but I have great news - Allyson isn't going to be relocating to Oregon! She was offered the Store Manager position at the new Southcenter freestanding store and accepted so she will still be local. Yvonne (who is just as fabulous as Allyson!) from the UVillage store will be taking Allyson's place as the manager of the Redmond Macy's counter. If you see either of these gals at their new locations be sure to congratulate them on their well deserved and hard earned promotions!

All I know is I'm just happy I'll likely never have to battle the horrific parking lot at UVillage ever again! Yay!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freyja313* 

 
_Hey ladies, off topic-ish but I have great news - Allyson isn't going to be relocating to Oregon! She was offered the Store Manager position at the new Southcenter freestanding store and accepted so she will still be local. Yvonne (who is just as fabulous as Allyson!) from the UVillage store will be taking Allyson's place as the manager of the Redmond Macy's counter. If you see either of these gals at their new locations be sure to congratulate them on their well deserved and hard earned promotions!

All I know is I'm just happy I'll likely never have to battle the horrific parking lot at UVillage ever again! Yay!_

 
Thanks freyja!  I am glad that Allyson will still be close.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Which one is Yvonne?  I am glad that southcenter will have a freestanding store because that is a lot better than going to U Village.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

For me it is easier to go to U-Village since I am in the North End, and also since I can catch the 68 at Northgate. However Southcenter is fairly easy.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 12, 2008)

Same here...i dont live too far from UVillage maybe about 15mins away so i'll continue to go there instead of Southcenter. I didn't know the 68 went to UVillage.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

Yep the 68 goes from Northgate to U-Village, also if you live out in Lake City or near there the 65 and 75 go by there. The 68 is easiest for me however if I am lazy I'll just take the 67 which turns into the 65.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 13, 2008)

68 is extremely easy for me. i live prob 10mins walking distance from the transit station in Northgate. hmm...good to know that out of curiosity does the 68 run on roosevelt??


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

The 68 does not. However you can catch the 67, which does, and it goes through UW and turns into the 65 which goes to Lake City but there is a stop on the southeast side of U-Village. The 68 stops on the west side.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 13, 2008)

ohh ok...so i could just as easily take the 73 down to the ave and catch the 67 from there. walking isn't really a problem if we have good weather here like we've been having lately. lol.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

That is the other way you can do it...as long as you can get to the Ave, then you are good.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 14, 2008)

So i went to the CCO for the first time ever today with my fiance...he wanted to go to some other stores there so i got to go to the CCO. I ended up getting the paints i wanted and a liquidlast liner. It's quite a bit cheaper at the CCO which im SO happy about!! Plus the fiance was paying for everything not me and we set a $100 spending limit between the both of us so we wouldn't spend too much. lol. I was amazed to see that they had a lip glass or two from Lure still available as well as a lip stick from moonbathe. I wish they had the McQueen Collection paintpots though. Of course they had all the shadows. lol. Nothing new that i saw though from what others had seen.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

Which paints did you get! I definitely agree that now is the best time to get paints since they are at the CCO...$11.75 is better than $16.50. That and the lower sales tax.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 14, 2008)

I got Chartru and Flammable paints and Inkspill Liquidlast Liner. They had a pack of three that they grouped together for like 31 but i want to try out the liner and see if i like it or not first then i'll consider getting more.

My fiance was like so whats the point of these, so i gave him a mini tutorial on why we use bases with a little demo using chartru and pagan e/s. lol. he got it and plus since he likes when i do my make up he didn't complain one bit. Actually he was tired/sore today so he was like even if i have to spend $100 to get you out of a store I will. LOL!! I spent...well he spent appx $38 on all of it. 

we were walking out when i saw the brushes. lol. he wouldn't let me stop to see them so on our next trip up there im going to take a look at the brushes that are available there.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

I am bummed to hear that they don't have anything new in but I am not suprised any more.  I don't understand why they don't get bigger shippments because they seem to get a lot of volume from Canada and our state.  I am still keeping out hope that a big one is coming!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know either, it sucks though because everything gets SUPER picked-over because of all the traffic from both sides of the border.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 15, 2008)

OK this is kinda off topic but Im hoping you Seattle ladies will help me.... I am going to a car show in Bellevue with my dad this weekend and I know I will get bored looking at cars for hours on end so.... whats the best mall around Bellevue? I always go to Alderwood which is before Seattle and ive been to Northgate like twice but I wanted to check out some new malls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!


----------



## wild child (Jul 15, 2008)

Bellevue Square! It's pretty nice there. The Sephora is a decent size & there's a Cheesecake Factory there


----------



## KikiB (Jul 15, 2008)

Well the obvious one is Bellevue Square, which is a behemoth. Redmond Town Center has some decent stuff but it is further away, and Factoria is just an afterthought. Northgate has gotten better, although I am biased since I work there. I think the Sound Transit busses go the Seattle-Bellevue route on the weekends, so you could hit downtown as well. The malls aren't great-Pacific Place is small and very high-end while Westlake has seen better days (although all storefronts are filled for the most part)-but there are a lot of standalone stores (A&F notably).


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_OK this is kinda off topic but Im hoping you Seattle ladies will help me.... I am going to a car show in Bellevue with my dad this weekend and I know I will get bored looking at cars for hours on end so.... whats the best mall around Bellevue? I always go to Alderwood which is before Seattle and ive been to Northgate like twice but I wanted to check out some new malls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you!_

 
This might be a strange question but are you by chance going to the Mustang Roundup at Bellevue Community College?  My dad drags us to that every year because he collects classic mustangs.  Just thought I would check! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go to Bellevue Square.  You will not be disappointed!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 15, 2008)

what everyone else said...bellevue square is a pretty good mall if i didn't live far away i would go there. not that it's that far but with gas prices...


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_This might be a strange question but are you by chance going to the Mustang Roundup at Bellevue Community College?  My dad drags us to that every year because he collects classic mustangs.  Just thought I would check! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Go to Bellevue Square.  You will not be disappointed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

bahaha yes i sure am! Keep your eyes peeled for a 70 Boss 302 (yellow) that one is ours!


----------



## babyexplicit69 (Jul 17, 2008)

i am going to the cco on the 23. anyone see off the radar or cocomotion pigment there lately?


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 17, 2008)

i believe that they had both when i went earlier this week.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyexplicit69* 

 
_i am going to the cco on the 23. anyone see off the radar or cocomotion pigment there lately?_

 
Can't wait to hear what you see!  I am so hoping that they have a new shippment!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyexplicit69* 

 
_i am going to the cco on the 23. anyone see off the radar or cocomotion pigment there lately?_

 
Can you ask when they think they will be getting their next shipment in?


----------



## Penn (Jul 18, 2008)

can someone please let me know if they have emote blush?
thank you very much


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_can someone please let me know if they have emote blush?
thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was at the CCO a week ago and they didn't have emote blush anymore.  The might have gotten a new shippment since then.  You can call them and check.  Their number is (360) 654-2330.


----------



## Penn (Jul 18, 2008)

aww ok, thanks a lot coachkitten


----------



## babyexplicit69 (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks imperfectbeauty! i have another question, do they sell stila there? and something off topic, has anyone been to the juicy couture outlet store there?


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyexplicit69* 

 
_thanks imperfectbeauty! i have another question, do they sell stila there? and something off topic, has anyone been to the juicy couture outlet store there?_

 
i dont remember if they have stila there cause i was so focused on finding my MAC. lolll!!

i went to the juicy couture outlet store when i went there the other day with the fiance.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

They do not have stila at the CCO anymore since it is no longer an Estee Lauder owned company.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyexplicit69* 

 
_thanks imperfectbeauty! i have another question, do they sell stila there? and something off topic, has anyone been to the juicy couture outlet store there?_

 
The Juicy Couture outlet isn't THAT great, they have some deals but it's nothing terribly great.


----------



## plastikpony (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm thinking of heading to the outlets in a couple weeks, and i was wondering if the CCO carries mac brushes... does anyone know if they have the 222 and/or 217 brush? thanks in advance!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 21, 2008)

Last time I was there, they had none of those.


----------



## babyexplicit69 (Jul 24, 2008)

dont think there was a new shipment in.. everything looked old to me. they had a ballonacy powder & a novel twist powder. 3 beauty powders. they had a whole jar of 222 brushes, a lot of dark foundations, the red & blue charged waters, and a lot of skincare in the old bottles, same pigments and eyeshadows and lippies, and they had 6 or 7 tendertones.

i ended up getting a 183 for $28 and a 136 for $43.50 and drizzlegold beauty powder for $14.75 and im going back near the end of august so hopefully they have some new stuff in by then!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2008)

This freaking CCO is making me so angry!  What is up with the bad selection?  It has been months now! Grrrrrr.........


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

I mean reading in other threads I hear that the last week of the month is when they get new shipments-so either they have not gotten a new shipment in, or they just don't get any MAC. Boo. I'm about to give up on the CCO if they don't get anything good.


----------



## plastikpony (Jul 25, 2008)

did they have any brush sets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!

well~ i think i'm heading down next weekend, so i'll let y'all know if there's anything interesting or new!


----------



## babyexplicit69 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plastikpony* 

 
_did they have any brush sets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!

well~ i think i'm heading down next weekend, so i'll let y'all know if there's anything interesting or new!_

 
yes they had brush sets in the glass display case at the counter


----------



## KikiB (Jul 25, 2008)

They have most of the Holiday 2007 brush sets as well as I believe the Patternmaker basic brushes, along with a bunch of others. No way I am paying full price for a brush set!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2008)

I called the CCO just a few minutes ago and they still have not gotten a new shippment in.  They got new Clinique stuff but no MAC.  Just thought I would update you all so you don't waste a trip up to Marysville!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you, I was going to maybe head up there but at least there is nothing of import. 

I'll call them next week, I am planning on going on Thursday with a friend of mine up to the outlets but hopefully they have some new MAC in.


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 3, 2008)

Are there any Dazzleglasses at this CCO? Me wants a new shipment


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 3, 2008)

not that i know of when i went there were none and there hasn't been a new shipment of MAC in so probably not. sry


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 4, 2008)

hmm..does anyone know when the CCO will have new shipments for mac in? went there yesterday and there was barely anything there! And i can't seem to find any brushes when i go there besides the brush sets! BOO!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2008)

They usually get shipments in once a month but they have gotten only a few things per shipment in the last 3-4 months.  I usually call up there every week (lame I know) just to see if it is worth the trip.  I'll keep you all updated as I know!


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 4, 2008)

cool. thanks, too bad theres only one CCO in seattle. sucks butt!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all!  I went to the CCO today and they had a FEW new things but not much.  They had the Fafi Belightful powder but no MSFS or other bronzers.  They also had sweet sienna, gold stroke, aire-de-blu, provence, pastorale, viz-a-violet and a few other pigments.  They still have jewelscent glitter.  They only had non-conformist fluidline and groundwork paint pot.  No dazzleglasses unfortunately!  They had most of the same lipglasses and lipsticks but now have trifle l/g and guilty kiss l/s from Antiquitease.  No new brushes, palettes, or nail polishes to report.  They also have sea me shadestick.  I didn't get anything.  The manager said that they should receive a new shipment before the labor day weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I forgot to add that they had most of the matte2 shadows like newly minted, pen n pink, blanc type, flourishing, prussian, and a few of the brown ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only other shadows that they had were purple shower and claire de lune.


----------



## wild child (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm planning on heading down to the outlets sometime within the next week or two. Hopefully there will still be some Sweet Sienne pigments left


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 7, 2008)

does anyone know whether or not they have any burshes left? like the 187 or 222? oh and thanks for the update coachkitten!


----------



## javachip (Aug 7, 2008)

Do any of you remember seeing any gracious me shadesticks? i remember i saw a few s/s when i went a couple of weeks ago but i can't remember which ones!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaut_01* 

 
_does anyone know whether or not they have any burshes left? like the 187 or 222? oh and thanks for the update coachkitten!_

 
The have a lot of brush sets still available but no full size 187 or 222 that I saw.  I am usually on the lookout for any 187 or 188 brushes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *javachip* 

 
_Do any of you remember seeing any gracious me shadesticks? i remember i saw a few s/s when i went a couple of weeks ago but i can't remember which ones!_

 
The did have gracious me, sea me, and a lot of beige looking ones like beiging and fresh cement.


----------



## plastikpony (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaut_01* 

 
_does anyone know whether or not they have any burshes left? like the 187 or 222? oh and thanks for the update coachkitten!_

 
i was there over the weekend and they had a jar full of 222's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no 187's though...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow I totally didn't see those!  Thanks plastikpony!


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 8, 2008)

yay! hmm..i think it is time to go brush shopping soon.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 9, 2008)

They didn't really have anything that great as far as the brushes went the last time I checked. They had lots of 180's, 182's, and 183's, the 222's, and then some other older brushes.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 10, 2008)

Made a special trip out there on Monday. What a waste of time. It is definitely the first (and hopefully only) time I have seen them so low on decent stock, especially MAC. They had like 6 shadows (including the blue and green from McQueen) some repackage skin care, foundations/powders in deep shades and that is about it. Oh and they had the lip sets from Antiquitease. They said that they were expecting a big shipment "any time".

Did manage to pick up a few d/c'd faves. I got:
Canton Candy paint 
Mauvism paint
Crimsonaire shadestick
Blurberry shadestick
Inkspill Liquidlast
Rouge Noir l/s
Pomposity l/s
Autobody Red Liplaquer
Red Lips set from Antiquitease


----------



## Enthused (Aug 12, 2008)

Ah, I will be down there for the weekend to hit up the outlets and alderwood mall - heres hoping they'll have some good stuff! I'll update when I get back


----------



## javachip (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Made a special trip out there on Monday. What a waste of time. It is definitely the first (and hopefully only) time I have seen them so low on decent stock, especially MAC. They had like 6 shadows (including the blue and green from McQueen) some repackage skin care, foundations/powders in deep shades and that is about it. Oh and they had the lip sets from Antiquitease. They said that they were expecting a big shipment "any time".

Did manage to pick up a few d/c'd faves. I got:
Canton Candy paint 
Mauvism paint
Crimsonaire shadestick
Blurberry shadestick
Inkspill Liquidlast
Rouge Noir l/s
Pomposity l/s
Autobody Red Liplaquer
Red Lips set from Antiquitease_

 
Did they have a lot of Canton Candy paints left? The CCO is so far I want to make my trip worth it =\ TIA


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

Just letting you all know that I am heading up that way tomorrow, so I will let you know what I have found.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

*double post alert*


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

I went today, and it was pretty underwhelming. They got the Novel Twist basic brush set in, and they had all three of last Holiday's ones. They also still had the Patternmaker basic set, the Holiday 06 basic brushes set, and then the Printout brush sets (I believe that is what it is-the black case). As far as brushes go, they had 249, 221, 222, a couple of face ones, the one that looks like a giant 212, and the 180, 182, and 185. There were a couple N Collection lipglasses. As far as paints, they had Magrittes, Mauvisim, Shimma, Canton Candy, and a few others. Shadesticks I didn't pay attention to but Corn is in there. Pigments-Off The Radar, Viz-a-Violet, Dark Soul, Aire-de-Blu, Pastorale, Provence (not sure though), Goldstroke, and a few others. Eyeshadows-Claire de Lune, Purple Shower, Pagan, Tete-a-Tint, Handwritten, and another. The only paint pot is Groundwork. They have at least 15 of Belightful in the Fafi packaging. I should have gotten Star though...I didn't look for it. They had all of the Of Beauty loose BP's in too. Loads of old lashes. I ended up with Claire de Lune and then Dancing Light BP.

Oh, they have Fawntastic and Bronze CCB's, but not a lot of either one.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for that update!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im thinking of heading up there with my mom some time next week so it's good to know they still have canton candy paint. i seriously wish they would get a new shipment in so it would actually be worth it going up there.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 15, 2008)

Off topic but you look great in your new avatar!

The girl at the CCO said that within the next four weeks they are expecting their biggest shipment of the season-and she said to call them to see when it is in. I am wanting to head back up there Labour Day weekend, because I'll get paid again in two weeks so I can get myself more stuff. I will get Sex Ray once and for all...hahaha. They also had better get Helium back in, or else I will cry.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 15, 2008)

haha thanks!! 

i certainly hope so if they haven't had a shipment in forever im hoping that the new one will be a major one with lots of goodies, dazzleglass etc. haha!! i know what you mean!! i've been eyeing some of the shadesticks and im thinking about getting some of the glitter liners. i've seen people use them in fotd's and i think they are gorgeous!! only hope they still have some in stock. lol.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

I can't wait for them to get in a big shippment.  I am going to call weekly if that is the case!  Thanks Katie for the update!  Do you happen to know which N collection lipglasses they had?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 16, 2008)

It was 3N, if I am not mistaken. No idea though. 

Yes, I believe they did have some glitter liners but I wasn't paying attention to those. I think the first possible week for Big Shipment will be week after next.


----------



## javachip (Aug 17, 2008)

i wonder if we're so far we get forgotten every time shipments are supposed to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't even remember the last time we got good stuff! i'm crossing my fingers this time will be the charm....


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 17, 2008)

Was there today...nothing new. I picked up Canton Candy paint and the 180 brush.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *javachip* 

 
_i wonder if we're so far we get forgotten every time shipments are supposed to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't even remember the last time we got good stuff! i'm crossing my fingers this time will be the charm...._

 
This CCO used to be so good about getting monthly mac shipments with lots of good stuff.  I wonder if it like this all over but looking at what other CCOs have gotten it does seem like we are being left out.  I wonder if the majority of people prefer brands like Clinique because it seems like they get an afwul lot of clinique stuff.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamie89* 

 
_Was there today...nothing new. I picked up Canton Candy paint and the 180 brush._

 
i went there today too!! i picked up Canton Candy paint as well as two glitter liners.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_This CCO used to be so good about getting monthly mac shipments with lots of good stuff. I wonder if it like this all over but looking at what other CCOs have gotten it does seem like we are being left out. I wonder if the majority of people prefer brands like Clinique because it seems like they get an afwul lot of clinique stuff._

 
It definitely does seem that they get an awful lot more Clinique and EL, but at least I was happy to get some loose BP. I love those kinds of loose powders!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

I have not tried the loose beauty powders yet but I am always drawn to them when I go to the CCO.  How much were they?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

$14.75, and I think they had all 6 colours. I got one of the last two Dancing Light, and they don't have a ton of the others. I should have asked what they have in their box of singles. Oh well! I was rushed.


----------



## chaut_01 (Aug 21, 2008)

any news on the "big shipment" yet? i'm urging to go...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

I was there on Tuesday and they still had everything that was mentioned above.  I will call this week and keep you all updated.


----------



## wild child (Aug 24, 2008)

Can someone please help me look at the Bobbi Brown section the next time they go to the store?

I want to buy a few more Shimmerbricks. They always have Peony, Brownie & sometimes Gold but i'm hoping they'll have some other ones. 

Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Sure I can look for you when I go on Tuesday.  What colors are you looking for?  Anything else besides shimmer bricks?


----------



## javachip (Aug 25, 2008)

If any of you go, can you check if they have anything from the N collection? I'm looking for 3N and 4N (lipsticks)! Thanks


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2008)

I will add that to my list of things to look for!  When I was there last week they did have 3N lipglass and groudwork paint pot but those were the only N collection things.  I will keep you posted!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 27, 2008)

I went to the CCO today and there was N-O-T-H-I-N-G new!!  It was totally picked over and it is starting to look a bit sad.  The manager said that a new MAC shipment would be in on September 2nd or 3rd and she is expecting 4 boxes of MAC stuff.  I would call first to confirm but I have a feeling I might be making a trip up there so if I see anything I promise I will report back.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 27, 2008)

I more than likely will be making a trip up that way as well then, so I definitely hope for the best. Not too thrilled since the bus pass I am getting now won't have Comm. Transit on it, so it's more that I have to pay to get up there. Still though...four boxes of MAC is a vast improvement.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 27, 2008)

I just hope that those four boxes aren't filled with skincare, powder, and foundations.  I want some limited edition color products!!  I am totally keeping my fingers crossed that they will redeem themselves for all of the crap shipments lately.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 27, 2008)

i hope that you're right!!! if so i'll be dragging either my fiance or my mom up there. lol.


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 2, 2008)

has anyone called to check up on the new shipment yet? i would have but i'm still working LOL...people can hear.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't have a chance to call, but I am going up there tomorrow or Thursday. I'll report back on what I find.


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 2, 2008)

just called..they didnt get any shipment today..darn..told me to call back tomorrow


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 2, 2008)

I called today and they told me the same thing as chaut_01.  I am going to go tomorrow regardless because I have to babysit for my best friends baby and it is on the way.  I will report back!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay I called the CCO and they have NOT gotten any MAC in yet-she said to call back tomorrow. I am definitely keeping the CCO on speed dial now!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 3, 2008)

CRAP!!!!!!!!!  I am up in Lake Stevens today and I was hoping that they would get something in.  I am so upset!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

I will be calling tomorrow and hoping to go up later on in the day. I could go early next week-if they don't have it tomorrow, I'm going up on Tuesday or Wednesday before work. I totally was not up to going today, as I slept probably 12 hours (first day off in 9 days...I only left my room three times during the day), but tomorrow will work well.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Alrighty I have confirmation that the shipment will be coming next week. I will call back on Monday but the lady told me that there are going to be HUNDREDS of boxes of stock.


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 4, 2008)

aww danggg!!i was really hoping it woul dbe in by saturday at least!!! so next week huh? please update once you call on monday! thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 4, 2008)

HUNDREDS of boxes?  I sure hope that is the case but I will believe it when I see it.  They need to make it up to us after all of these months with nothing.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

I am very lucky in that I am only working two closing shifts next week, so I will be calling every day.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

Well still no shipment...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Katie for keeping us updated!  Are they still thinking that it will come this week?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

When I went up in mid-August, they said by the middle of September, so I think that they think it will come this week. I am calling every day to see what the deets are-and even Friday, because I can work that into my plans.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 9, 2008)

THEY GOT THE SHIPMENT!

I will be going up this afternoon to see the details...she said that it will be out around 3 or so.


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 9, 2008)

omg!!! did she tell you what kinds of things they got in?!

*EDIT* nevermind i re-read your post again and it said you would see whats in store when you get there LOL!! i am so hyped now. it was such a bad day for me now its better (i think?) hope i dont get carried away again!! i will def. be going up there after work today!


----------



## javachip (Sep 9, 2008)

If any of you can make it there today, can you let me know if they have 3N or 4N (the l/s)?


Thanks


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Can't wait to hear what you see Katie!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that they have MSFs!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Alrighty ladies, I am back with the deets!

MSF's: They had about 6 of Warmed and then I think 12 or so of Light Flush. 
Eyeshadows: Claire de Lune, Rose Blanc, Shore Leave, Purple Shower (one left), Nile, Pagan, Fertile, Poison Pen, Pen/Pink, Tete-a-Tine, Handwritten, Signed Sealed, and then Family Silver, Engaging, and Earthly Riches MES.
Pigments: Viz-a-Violet, Helium, Tan, Melon, Gold Stroke, Copperized, Golden Olive, Lovely Lily, Off The Radar, Jewelmarine, Aire-de-Blu. Definitely nothing terribly interesting, except the opportunity to get some perm pigments at CCO prices.
Fluidlines/LLL: Uppity (YAY!), Iris Eyes, Delphic, Sweet Sage, Macroviolet, Visionaire, and then several others. 
Paintpots: Rollickin', Groundwork, Soft Ochre, and three others.
Paints: Canton Candy and then a bunch of neutrals.
Shadesticks: Shimmermint and then four others.
Other face stuff: All the Sculpt/Shape powders, three Stylistics Richmetal Highlighters, four loose Beauty Powders. No IPP's, sadly.
Brushes: Nothing spectacular...180, 183, 185, Stylistics 129, 162, 192, 206, 221, 222, and a couple other big face ones.
Lip stuff: NO N COLLECTION, SORRY. However they got two Heatherette lipglasses in (Sock Hop and then one other), some Fafi (didn't see which-they were just putting it out), and three Stylistics LG. 
Sets: Still had the Softsparkle liner set, had all four Holiday 2007 lip sets, both Novel Twist eye sets, a few other lip sets (Novel Twist/Patternmaker). Tons of brush sets-Formal Black basic set, all Antiquitease brush sets, a Novel Twist set, a Patternmaker set.

Also they had loads of lashes, including the Heatherette She's Bad. 

I did pretty well-I got a backup of Helium, then Witty l/g, and then the only ones of In Living Pink and Star Violet (a lemming for awhile-and I saved $4!). It's definitely worth the trip. Plus they don't mind you calling every day.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 10, 2008)

THANK YOU Katie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really appreciate it!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

No prob! I am intending to go back on Friday to pick up Uppity, either Warmed or Light Flush, and then the Stylistics 129. The ladies are so nice-Jan especially-they kept asking me if I was a makeup artist and what I used for my particular look.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn, it's times like these I wish I didn't live like 2 hours away from the CCO... perhaps I can convince someone to drive me... lol


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Sep 10, 2008)

hmmm must convince mom to let me go up there...i want some of the fluidlines and pigments but maybe i'll wait because i need to save for up and coming collections....it's so tough not having a job. lol.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

I mean I have seen more in the past as far as Fluidlines go, same with pigments-but the thing that is so great is that there are perm pigments, so you're saving $5.75. A lot of this holiday stuff will eventually end up at the CCO. Plus, if you're living in Seattle, it's fairly easy to bus it. You catch the 510 downtown and it goes up to Everett Station. Then you catch the 201 or 202 there and take it to either State & Grove, or to 88th by the railroad tracks and then walk over a few blocks, cause there is a stop for the 221/222 by the Haggen. Then there's a stop right at the outlets. When you are coming back, there is a stop behind the casino.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know a few things that Katie (KikiB) didn't mention.  They had girl friendly paint pot, all of the heatherette dual liners, fafi totally it lipglass, sock hop lipglass (heatherette), bonus beat lipglass (heatherette), squeeze it lipglass (fafi), and sugar trance (fafi) lipglass.

The have a TON of light flush MSFs left but only two Warmed MSFs left.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anyone pls cp me?  Im interested in 180 brush?


----------



## pinktraits (Sep 30, 2008)

Sooo, traveled all the way up to the CCO (or the CCS as they call it) and I found quite a few things. They also had just gotten in a shipment (which they told me would be up by 2pm, but when I went back a different girl said to come back tomorrow some time *sigh*) that should be up by the afternoon. I reccomend calling in to see what they have, especially if you have the same kind of trek I do to get there.
I'm definitely interested in going back, dunno if I want to make such a trek on my own again, if anyone is interested in a carpool, let me know.
The things that I got were:
Sugar Trance
Sock Hop
Squeeze It
Rollickin'
Nice Vice
Nile
Post Haste
They also had another Heatherette lipglass (I believe, Bare something), a couple Lure glasses, chromeglasses, 3D glasses, the collection involving the moon I believe (the white cased ones), they also had a lipglass I was tempted to get. It was a dark plum color that looks like it came from a long ago collection, maybe Patternmaker. It was called Plum something. I know, not much help there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They had a couple pigments (Lovely Lily being one of them as well as Aire-de-Blu) and quite a few paint pots (along with the ones I got they had Indiansomething, Perky, Girl Friendly, Artifact, Groundwork, and a couple others).
Hope this helps.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 30, 2008)

I am going there today so I will let you all know what I see.


----------



## pinktraits (Sep 30, 2008)

I went back (I know, bad me. XD). 
They now have the Fafi palette, the Fafi brush/pouch, a couple new pigments (including Golden Olive) and quite a few new shadows (Woowinked, Stars 'n Rockets, Expensive Pink, Star Violet, Flashtrack, and Claire De Lune along with quite a few others). I didn't snag the palette while I was there, I would have liked to but after spending fifty something yesterday and 80 something today I figured I should wait. >_^


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 1, 2008)

Like pinktraits said the had a lot of veluxe pearl eye shadows including antiqued, woodwinked, sumputous olive, dazzlelight, all that glitters, stars & rockets, satelite dreams, flashtrack, and a few more.  They also had a lot of matte2 eye shadows like Fig 1, pen n pink, handwritten, and a few other brown colors.  They also had claire de lune, fertile, shore leave, and rose blanc.  They had the Fafi #1 quad.  The still had sock hop and bonus beat heatherette lipglass.  The had squeeze it and sugar trance fafi lipglass.

They had quite a few paint pots like artifact, groundwork, soft ochre, quite natural, indianwood, perky, cash flow, nice vice, girl friendly, layin low, and rollickin.

They had light, medium plus, and some darker MSFN.  As far as fluidlines the had blacktrack, non-conformist, uppity, frostlite, and a few others.  They still a have around 15 light flush MSFs.

I am sure that I forgot somethings.  No real notable brushes or nail polishes.


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 1, 2008)

Woah, they had Fig 1? I looked through them all and didn't see that there. Maybe they were gone by the time I got there (about 4pm). *sigh* I've been wanting Fig 1. Darn it.


----------



## LadyKay (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all. I made my first trip to the CCO a few weeks back. I only got two things, but that's ok lol. 

The Seattle Premium Outlet is having a Columbus Day sale next weekend. I went ahead and called the CCO to see if they were going to have any sales and they said no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wanted to give you all a heads up in case you made a trip based on the everything-but-CCO sales.


----------



## PBunnieP (Oct 16, 2008)

As of this past long [canadian] Thanksgiving weekend:

-A ton of Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals in shades from light --medium plus

-Mineralize Skinfinish in Light Flush x4

-Prep+Prime Skin Enhancers in Neutralize [Asia exclusive...check out my recent haul post of picture] [approx 6-10 left]

-Prep+Prime SPF50

-McQueen shadow ... the green one 

-Novel Twist Palletes in Warm and Cool

-Fafi Pallete


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know what brushes they currently have in stock? Im particularly looking for the 180, 227, 116, 187 and either the 316 or 318!


----------



## chaut_01 (Oct 24, 2008)

i have really bad memory so i might missed a few details! sorry!! they still have eyeshadows: shore leave, signed n sealed, handwritten, a green one (forgot the name), fertile, claire de lune, pen n pink, and a purple one. i think there were a few more..paint pots: a couple of perky left, girl friendly, ground work and two or three more...at least 5-6 blushes pinks and browns mostly. still had the fafi 1 palette and the two novel twists in warm and cool. 7 lashes, good girl #7 lashesfrom the heatherette collection and the bad girl lashes form the same collection, some other lashes also but i dont remember what they were. they still had some of the sculpt and shape powders left i didnt bother to look at the names of them sorry i was hungry! they had prep and prime lip, didnt see any more heatherette or fafi l/g didnt look at the brushes or sets they seemed like the usual but really all in all nothing spectacular! hope that helped a little i was in a rush.
oh and i forgot to mention the pigments they had..they had two of the viz-a-violet left i think thats how you spell it, lovely lily, gold stroke, thats all i remember! told ya i had bad memory!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 25, 2008)

I was there yesterday and they do still have sock hop and bonus beat Heatherette lipglasses.  They did not have anymore Fafi lipglasses.  They have a dark red and a light beige stylistic lipglass and two of the highlighters from that collection.  They also had the Stylistic blush brush and a few of the usual brush sets.  They had Utter Pervett, Twig Twig, Strange Hybrid, Pomposity, and a few other lipsticks.  They also had quite a few MSFN powders in Light to dark.  They still have cash flow, girl friendly, rollickin, groundwork, and a few other paint pots.  As far as fluidlines they have brassy, frostlite, and one more.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Oct 25, 2008)

*sigh* i wish i could go up there to get some paint pots and things but i haven't gotten the chance. there's seems to be quite a lot of new things coming in finally.


----------



## chaut_01 (Oct 26, 2008)

yes, they actually have the two heatherette l/g again sock hop and bonus beat, went again other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..they also had one of the fafi l/g its the dark purple color i forgot the name....


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the CCO yesterday and they had gotten in a few new things.

Lipsticks:
Fafi Utterly Frivolous, Color Forms Pop Circle, Naked to the Core, and Rose Go Round, Utter Pervette, Blast O Blue, and about 20 others but nothing really notable.  A lot of slimshines including bare, long stem rose, and others regular ones but none from cool heat.  Also a lot of mattenes including poise and immodest.  I didn't see 40s pink though.

Lipglass:
Heatherette Sock Hop & Bonus Beat, Fafi Squeeze It, 3N, hey sailor lustreglass, and the same ones that have been there forever.

Eye Shadow:
Meet the Fleet, Shore Leave, Post Haste, Graphology, Pagan, Claire de Lune, Tete a Tint, Handwritten, and a few others

Pigment:
Your Ladyship & Gold stroke were the only notable ones that I saw.  No pigments from color forms.

Color Form Richmetal Highlighter:
Female, Deep Deposit, Quick Flash, Rose Bullion, Dark Influence, & Positive Charge

No MSFs or Color Form Powders.  They have all of the brush sets from Holiday 2007 and few other brush sets from Novel Twist but none from Color Forms yet.  

From last years stylistics they had the blush brush, two of the richmetal highlighters (a pink and a beige one).

They also had metal-x shadows in metal-blu, 6th sin, gold fusion, and plum electric.  

They have a lot of beauty powder blushes including eversun, shy beauty, romantic (I can't remember the full name), and a few more.  

They had the 183 brush but no 182, 188, 187, or other HTF blushes.  

The manager was placing an order while I was there and a new shipment should be there around the end of this month or early December.  Happy shopping!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2008)

I wanted to add that they did have Bell Bottom Blue, Mutiny, & Lark About pigments from Naughty Nauticals.  I totally forgot about those!


----------



## chaut_01 (Nov 9, 2008)

just wanted to add they also had kitchimas(?) pigment, mineralize skinfinish natural in Light, and medium deep, they also had ensign l/g.


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm making a run to the CCO some time tomorrow, if anyone wants me to keep an eye out for anything, just let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know I'll be hunting for a few pigments I saw mentioned here. Must. Get. Mutiny.


----------



## Kimber (Nov 18, 2008)

I really want to go to CCO, but I cant drive(new to US, dont have a driver's license).
I wish there is a carpool section, so I can get a ride.
sigh


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2008)

Hopefully they have gotten a new shipment in.  When I was there last Wednesday they had a lot of mutiny left.  Can't wait to hear what you see!


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay, here's what I saw:
Pigments:
Mutiny
Bell Bottom Blue
Gold Stroke
Viz a Violet
Jardin Aires
Airden Blue (something like that, I always mess up the name of this pigment)
Pastorale

Blush:
Feeling
Out of Bounds
Shy Beauty (this one reminded me of Stark Naked so much)

Lipstick:
Utter Pervette
Strange Hybrid
Naked to the Core
Danse
Curtsy
Fafi Utterly Frivilous
Barely Lit
Festivity
Rozz Revival

Eyeshadows:
Handwritten
Pen n Pink
Poison Pen
Claire De Lune

Lipglasses/plushglasses/lusterglasses/laquers:
Poco Pink
Ensign
Bateux
Big Kiss
Hey Sailor
All Woman
Heatherette Bonus Beat
Heatherette Sock Hop

And a bunch of paints,
This is all I could remember. I should have made a list while in the store. >_< Hope you all get a chance to drop by the store, there's some really good deals.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Nov 20, 2008)

Is anyone going to the midnight madness sale at the outlets? Me and my mom are going down thursday night and staying in that new hotel right there until saturday.  I cant WAIT!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Is anyone going to the midnight madness sale at the outlets? Me and my mom are going down thursday night and staying in that new hotel right there until saturday.  I cant WAIT!_

 
Have fun!  Just beware that it is a MAD HOUSE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let us know if you see anything good at the CCO.


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Is anyone going to the midnight madness sale at the outlets? Me and my mom are going down thursday night and staying in that new hotel right there until saturday. I cant WAIT!_

 
I am so tempted as I usually stay up until like 8am anyway going to all the sales going on everywhere (I am a bargin who-ore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I don't know if I want to drive nearly two hours only to find the CCS isn't having any sort of deals or anything (which I don't think they are).
I was actually admonished by a sales clerk when she mentioned themidnight madness thing and I said I hadn't even heard about it. She actually muttered "ugh, nevermind", and tossed the advert slip in my bag as she pushed it towards me.
Lady, I live in Tacoma, almost Spanaway/Puyallup, where the sale isn't advertised in any way (until just yesterday actually, I hadn't even seen an advert for the outlet mall), don't get all snooty. >_< They must take their sales verrrry seriously.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 21, 2008)

Last year the CCO in Marysville had everything 10% off from 12-4am.  According to the website this year the CCO is not doing any promotions for the sale.  I still might go check it out though.  I just need to remind myself to get there early.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Nov 21, 2008)

There are a lot of stores having 50% of everything at midnight... sadly the CCO isnt one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have a list of stuff on the website but im pretty sure the CCOs NEVER have sales!


----------



## michthr (Nov 23, 2008)

Im looking for the heatherette smooth harmony beauty powder. if anyone sees this at the cco plzzzzz post it! or even the alpha girl beauty powder


----------



## La_Belle (Nov 23, 2008)

Anything interesting from Origins, Prescriptives, Bobbi Brown? I remember seeing a lot of interesting palettes from BB and Prescriptives. 
Trying to branch out of MAC


----------



## Ziya (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL branch out, yah I tried that buncha times...went on withdrawl...it was terrible actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Vancouver, waiting to get my passport so I can visit!! I realllllllllly hope they have good stuff...like I'd kill for the Fafi and Heatherette blushes and lippies....or any e/s for cheaper than retail!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2008)

To be honest I don't normally look at anything but MAC but I did notice that they had Bobbi Brown Pink Quartz shimmer brick.  That is all I remember though!


----------



## holliexoxo88 (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if the CCO will be open at the midnight madness sale?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to the CCO tomorrow so I will ask them.  I will also update y'all if there is anything new.


----------



## holliexoxo88 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am going to the CCO tomorrow so I will ask them.  I will also update y'all if there is anything new._

 
Cool, I'm going there on Thursday night for the first time EVER! So I hope they are open, and have some good shtuff! =]


----------



## La_Belle (Nov 25, 2008)

*coachkitten*

Would you be a darling and check what they have from BB and Prescriptives? I'd soooooo appreciate it! I will be visiting in a month and need to get my shopping list ready, lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La_Belle* 

 
_*coachkitten*

Would you be a darling and check what they have from BB and Prescriptives? I'd soooooo appreciate it! I will be visiting in a month and need to get my shopping list ready, lol. Thanks in advance!_

 
Sure thing!


----------



## laprincessagace (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea of what the discount is for sure? What the prices of the e/s', pigments, paint pots, shadesticks, and lipglasses are? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 26, 2008)

I was unable to go to the CCO this evening due to babysitting my god daughter ran longer than expected.  I did call however and they have not gotten any new MAC in as of today.  Also they will be open for Midnight Madness and the discount is 10% off your purchase until 4am.


----------



## Penn (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laprincessagace* 

 
_Does anyone have an idea of what the discount is for sure? What the prices of the e/s', pigments, paint pots, shadesticks, and lipglasses are? 

Thanks in advance._

 
I may be off but I remember that pigments are usually 13 dollars or 13.50?
I'm not too sure of the others though because I usually get pigments at the cco hth


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laprincessagace* 

 
_Does anyone have an idea of what the discount is for sure? What the prices of the e/s', pigments, paint pots, shadesticks, and lipglasses are? 

Thanks in advance._

 
I think it's about 30%. Eyeshadows, lipglasses and lipsticks are $10. Paints, Shadesticks and Paint Pots (and I think CCB's as well) are $11.75.


----------



## laprincessagace (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I think it's about 30%. Eyeshadows, lipglasses and lipsticks are $10. Paints, Shadesticks and Paint Pots (and I think CCB's as well) are $11.75._

 
Thanks so much for the information! I really appreciate it as I am going there this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its nice to know an approximate


----------



## MelanieMAC (Nov 26, 2008)

has anyone seen the 185 brush lately??


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelanieMAC* 

 
_has anyone seen the 185 brush lately??_

 
They did have the 185 when I was at the CCO last week.


----------



## rubylovespink23 (Nov 27, 2008)

do they have a good selection of brushes at the cco? also, has anyone come across the 180 brush?  thanks! =)


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone know if they have received a new shipment?  TIA!


----------



## chaut_01 (Dec 7, 2008)

they had both the fafi quads, boxes full of different sizes of makeup bags, small and large ones, there was a small see through one from the fafi collection but not the big one darn!there were also some eyeshadow quads from the nordstrom collection (i forgot what the collection was called) no msf's, a few eyeshadows that have been there before such as meet the fleet, poisen pen (sp?), pen n pink the usual that i've seen before, pigments... not a lot of no new ones they had mutiny, bell bottom blue, a gold one, viz-a-violet,lark about i think? was there also a few others but nothing else. there was also a this box called "trip" by mac that had two small sized fluidlines black track and a purple one with a small liner brush to it there was two left. also had a  orange lipstick from the fafi collection, and another one called utterly frivilous (sp?). some other listicks i remember were snob, and mac red. there were also some brush sets from the nordstrom collection there also. i might be missing some stuff but thats all i remember!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you so much chaut_01!!  I am headed up there on Tuesday!


----------



## Half N Half (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey everyone! I went to the CCO today, but really didn't see much that grabbed my attention. I looked at the lipsticks & glosses, but honestly I can't remember any of them. I only picked up one lipgelee (Gemshine) and some of the pigments including Mutiny which is so pretty! Anyway, they had a lot more items than I'm listing, but here are the ones that I remember...



Pigments: Viz-A-Violet, Mutiny, Jardin Aires, Circa Plum, Goldmode, Gold/Gilded Green(?)

Shadow: Poison Pen, Meet The Fleet, Pen N Pink, Claire De Lune

Paint Pots: Moss Scape, Girl Friendly, Rollickin, Groundwork, Nice Vice, Perky, Painterly

Fluidlines: Frostlite, Brassy, Sweet Sage

They also had both quads from the Fafi collection & Hipness blush and a few more shadow palettes and blushes, etc.



...sorry I don't remember any more, hope this helps though!


----------



## cetati (Dec 8, 2008)

OH my gosh, could someone CP Nice Vice for me? ;-;


----------



## LadyKay (Dec 8, 2008)

I was going to come in and say that I'm pretty sure I'm going to the CCO on Wednesday, and if anyone was on the lookout for something, but Half N Half seems to have it covered.


----------



## La_Belle (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll probably be there on 26th of December. Anybody going there before that and could possibly report here what they see from Origins, BB, Prescriptives? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La_Belle* 

 
_I'll probably be there on 26th of December. Anybody going there before that and could possibly report here what they see from Origins, BB, Prescriptives? I'd appreciate it!_

 
I am going to go next week so I will let you know what I see.  I went to the CCO on Tuesday but I never look at any brand but MAC.  

I wanted to add that they had Sea Me Shadestick which I bought and they also have every Fafi lipstick except for Fun n Sexy.  I was really bummed because the did not have Nice Vice paint pot which is what I REALLY wanted.  Oh well.  I just ended up with Snob lipstick and sea me shadestick.


----------



## La_Belle (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks *coachkitten*! You're super sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, I have Snob too (got it with b2m) and I love it!!!


----------



## La_Belle (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey you all, any updates? I heard it snowed in pretty bad, DH had to work from home those past two days, he couldn't get to work! (Redmond) Apparently, nobody has winter tires there (we're from Montreal, so...you get the idea, lol, we're used to this kind of weather). My flight is on 24th, I just hope it won't get delayed because of snow storms! And then...CCO here I come on 26th, lol!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 20, 2008)

I live in Redmond and I have really wanted to go to the CCO this week but the snow has made it impossible.  Last I heard it was the same stuff but hopefully they will be getting a new batch of stuff soon.


----------



## La_Belle (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks *coachkitten*! DH lives and works in Redmond as well, he's been homebound for the last couple of days because of the snow. 
I will definitely go to CCO when I arrive there and then I'll post here what I'd remember


----------



## Half N Half (Dec 22, 2008)

I had my heart set on going this week since I'm on vacation all week, but this snow is insane!! I'm not taking any chances


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_I had my heart set on going this week since I'm on vacation all week, but this snow is insane!! I'm not taking any chances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am on vacation as well and was so looking forward to going to the CCO.  I am in the same boat as you.  There is no way that I am driving in this snow.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am on vacation as well and was so looking forward to going to the CCO.  I am in the same boat as you.  There is no way that I am driving in this snow._

 
hey hun if you do end up going can you please check out if they have lollipop lovin l/s thankss


----------



## Half N Half (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am on vacation as well and was so looking forward to going to the CCO. I am in the same boat as you. There is no way that I am driving in this snow._

 

I KNOW! And this whole time I thought I was being smart by taking advantage of the free overnight shipping they just had online at MAC, instead of just driving to the mall...I guess I wasn't smart enough to figure out the UPS man probably wouldn't make it to my house in this weather either, so I've been waiting for like 3 days for my Chill order to get here. Booooo!


----------



## javachip (Dec 27, 2008)

The snow's finally melting! Has anyone been to the CCO post-snow? Do they still have painterly? tia!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *javachip* 

 
_The snow's finally melting! Has anyone been to the CCO post-snow? Do they still have painterly? tia!_

 
I don't think that I have ever been so excited for the rain to come.  Thank God the snow is finally melting.  I was able to drive for the first time today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to try and head to the outlet mall on Tuesday as long as the weather cooperates so I will let you all know what I see.  When I was at the outlet in mid December there were no painterly paint pots.


----------



## chaut_01 (Dec 29, 2008)

theyhave some more pigments from last time i went..circa plum, tea time, mutiny, bell bottom blue, gold stroke, viz a violet, jardin-aires, a few more i forgot the names..

paint pots-mosscape, girl friendly, perky, groundwork (all i remember)

they still had boxes full of makeup bags..black ones that have mac written all over it..

no new brush sets...but i think they got some more eye brushes in from last time i saw..and a fafi brush for the face i think its for blush?still had both fafi quads, and fafi hipness blush (a lot) 

there were some cream blushes

not a lot of eye shawdows a new one that i saw was called chill a white eyeshadow. 

there's still snow in the parking lot so be careful! but the roads up there weren't bad at all!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought that there would be more at the CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for the update!!


----------



## chaut_01 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah i thought they would have more eyeshawdows! and more brushes! it's not a whole lot..


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2009)

I went to the CCO today and the manager said that they should receive a new MAC shipment any day and that it has been delayed due to the terrible weather.  Just an FYI for you all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They don't mind if you call and check with them either.


----------



## maple_us (Jan 9, 2009)

could someone who is going to cco check if they have any of the mac eyeshadow brushes? thank you


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I called the CCO today to see if they have gotten any MAC shipments in recently and the girl I spoke to said the last shipment they received was the day after Christmas...so I'm guessing they should be getting something very soon. I've been wanting to make a trip up there, so I'll keep checking!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 12, 2009)

I am going to the outlet on Wednesday so I will let you all know what I see.  Hopefully they will get a new shippement in soon.  It seems like it has been forever!


----------



## CosmePro (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish I didn't live so far away...down by Oly.  I would be there all the time.  Wait...maybe that's a good thing LOL


----------



## holliexoxo88 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_I wish I didn't live so far away...down by Oly.  I would be there all the time.  Wait...maybe that's a good thing LOL_

 
Yeah I live in Puyallup and it's hard for me to get up there, but I do plan on going soon! I love this thread cause it would suck to go up there and be so disappointed.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone!!  I went to the CCO today and they had pretty much the same stuff as before except for a few notable exceptions.

Dazzleglasses!!!  I was so freaking excited.  They had Glamour OD, Pleasure Principal, Rags to Riches, Steppin Out, and Comet Blue.  

They have Spaced Out and X-Rocks blush from Neo Sci-Fi and also Evening Aura eye shadow.

The other shadows were the same ones: Poison Pen, Signed Sealed, Post Hast, Smut, Pen n Pink, Claire De Lune, Pagan, a few other matte 2 shadows.

No real notable brushes except for the 197 (I think) which is large body buffer brush.  Lipsticks and lipglasses were the same as before.

They should be getting in a new shipment within the next two weeks.  

I ended up getting Comet Blue, Rags to Riches, and Steppin Out.  I love my dazzleglasses!!


----------



## macosophy (Jan 15, 2009)

could anyone please tell me the phone number i can call and check for the new shipment? i live in vancouver canada and i don't know anyone in seattle so the only way to find out if it's worth it to go there is to call!


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 15, 2009)

It's 360-654-2330


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2009)

I went to the CCO today and there was nothing new.  Just the same stuff they have had since after Christmas.  

I asked the lady working when they expected their next shipment and she told that she didn't have any clue.  Not very helpful but I will continue to call them until they do!


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 26, 2009)

dazzleglasses r pretty much gone, i went today and they only had one left, unfortunately i can't remember the name of it. I was happy to see x-rocks there though. This is my first time up there i walk by it every visit. I'm slightly addicted now


----------



## MelmoK (Feb 3, 2009)

As of yesterday they have three of the four 2008 Passions of Red e/s compacts and Mineralized e/s duos. That's all I saw that was new from what others had posted. A few dazzleglasses left. I'm heading back up today and will try to get a better list.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 4, 2009)

Went to the CCO today and here are some items that I saw:

Star by night, Fade, Smut, Solar White, Go, Dreammaker, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Post Haste, Signed Sealed, Light Ray, Warm Chill, Talent Pool, Pink Source, Pen n pink, Lotus Land all of the neo-sci fi shadows and a few more that I am forgetting.  They had a few single eye shadows behind the counter which were Top Hat, Climate Blue, Sunset B, and a couple of others.

They had a ton of Electroflash shadows including Play on Plums, Hot Contrast, Sea & Sky, Polar Opposites, Fresh Green Mix, Pink Split, Love Connection, and Odd couple.

They still have both of the neo sci-fi blushes in X-Rocks and Spaced out.  All of the fafi lipsticks expect for fun n sexy.  Two of the neo sci-fi lipsticks in Astral and Sci Fi Delity.  No neo sci-fi lipglasses though.  

For pigments they had Gold stroke, Tea Time, Revved Up, and Bell Bottom Blue.  Paint pots they had Rollickin, constructivist, perky, and moss scape.  

The only new lipstick that I saw was Vanity's Child.  No new lipglasses either.  

For Holiday 2008 they had three of the four palettes in Classic, Smoky, and warm.  They also had the adoring carmine lip bag in tan and the soft sparkle pencil sets (from Holiday 2007 and 2008).

They still have Glamour OD dazzleglass and one steppin out dazzleglass behind the counter.

I didn't see any good brushes but they did have all of the color forms and Holiday 07 brush sets.  None from Holiday 2008 yet.  

That is all that I can think of for now.  They didn't get as much in as I thought.  Next shipment won't be until late this month or early March.


----------



## pinktraits (Feb 7, 2009)

I wish I didn't live more than two hours away as they have a couple things I've been languishing for a while. Grr. Gas prices need to go down or I need to find a teleporter.


----------



## pmjc69 (Feb 8, 2009)

If anyone is going soon, do you mind picking up some of the electroflash eyeshadows for me??? especially sea & sky please?????? i've been looking for it for such a long time now. the store is 6 hrs away from me. there's no way i could get there anytime soon. Please let me know!!!!


----------



## CosmePro (Feb 8, 2009)

Went up there yesteray and it looks like everything was pretty much the same...picked up an astral rays glimmer shimmer.  Iwas really looking for the go, grand entrance etc., but was disappointed to see they werent there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only make it up there like 1-2x per year, so I was hoping for something really special.


----------



## michthr (Feb 24, 2009)

i booked a trip to tulalip casino for march 26-28th so im looking forward to going to the outlets!!!!!!! woot! hope that they have some good stuff


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_i booked a trip to tulalip casino for march 26-28th so im looking forward to going to the outlets!!!!!!! woot! hope that they have some good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have fun!!  I am headed up to the oulets on Wednesday so I will let you all what I see.


----------



## michthr (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Have fun!! I am headed up to the oulets on Wednesday so I will let you all what I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun! I'm really looking forward to my trip. I'm hoping that they will still have the neo scifi stuff when i go down there cause i missed it when it came out


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I went to the CCO today and they did have a FEW new items but not much.  They had three of the adoring carmine lip bags in red, tan, and rose.  They also had the warm holiday lipglass set.  Also they had the Holiday 08 brush set with the 187SE and they also had the SAKs exclusive brush set with the full size 187 and two other full size brushes.  The case for that brush set is SOOOO cute with the black & pink.

They had three out of the four Holiday 08 palettes classic, smoky, & warm I believe.

No new lip stuff, pigments, or eye shadows that I saw.  Hopefully they will get a new shipment in soon.


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone!

I went to the CCO today and they did have a FEW new items but not much.  They had three of the adoring carmine lip bags in red, tan, and rose.  They also had the warm holiday lipglass set.  Also they had the Holiday 08 brush set with the 187SE and they also had the SAKs exclusive brush set with the full size 187 and two other full size brushes.  The case for that brush set is SOOOO cute with the black & pink.

They had three out of the four Holiday 08 palettes classic, smoky, & warm I believe.

No new lip stuff, pigments, or eye shadows that I saw.  Hopefully they will get a new shipment in soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I"m on my way up there tomorrow to see about grabbing some brushes...well granted it doesn't "snow"


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Thank you! I"m on my way up there tomorrow to see about grabbing some brushes...well granted it doesn't "snow" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem!  The snow seriously needs to just go away.  I am so sick of it!!


----------



## michthr (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone!

I went to the CCO today and they did have a FEW new items but not much. They had three of the adoring carmine lip bags in red, tan, and rose. They also had the warm holiday lipglass set. Also they had the Holiday 08 brush set with the 187SE and they also had the SAKs exclusive brush set with the full size 187 and two other full size brushes. The case for that brush set is SOOOO cute with the black & pink.

They had three out of the four Holiday 08 palettes classic, smoky, & warm I believe.

No new lip stuff, pigments, or eye shadows that I saw. Hopefully they will get a new shipment in soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes for a new shipment soon! Hopefully around March 26th please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## avick (Mar 1, 2009)

anyone have been to cco recently?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *avick* 

 
_anyone have been to cco recently?_

 
I went on the 25th and posted what I saw a few posts ago.  Is there anything that you are looking for?


----------



## chaut_01 (Mar 4, 2009)

coachkitten would you by chance know how much the SAKs brush set was for?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaut_01* 

 
_coachkitten would you by chance know how much the SAKs brush set was for?_

 
I believe that it was going for $87.50.


----------



## michthr (Mar 8, 2009)

I just found out what brushes are in the SAKS exclusive (263, 187, 168 & 222) and I hope that they still have that set when I go because that is a really good deal as I don't have any of those brushes. Those brushes alone cost $143.50 plus tax!(here in canada)  Even with our crappy exchange rate right now that is a really good deal! *prays they still  have it in 2 weeks*


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone been to the outlet lately?  I am headed up their on Wednesday but didn't know if they received in any new MAC stuff.  TIA!


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_I just found out what brushes are in the SAKS exclusive (263, 187, 168 & 222) and I hope that they still have that set when I go because that is a really good deal as I don't have any of those brushes. Those brushes alone cost $143.50 plus tax!(here in canada) Even with our crappy exchange rate right now that is a really good deal! *prays they still have it in 2 weeks*_

 
I called about the brushes a few days ago and they said they had about 40 sets. I still haven't had a chance to go up there & OF COURSE we got another wonderful sprinkling of snow!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_I called about the brushes a few days ago and they said they had about 40 sets. I still haven't had a chance to go up there & OF COURSE we got another wonderful sprinkling of snow!_

 
What is up with this snow!  It sucks!!

I am hopefully going up to the outlets on Wednesday.  The only thing that would stop me is more snow but it looks like we won't get anymore of that!  THANK GOD!!


----------



## michthr (Mar 10, 2009)

ugh im so sick of the snow as well! .... 40 sets? hmm that should last till i get down there, i cant see them flying off the shelves...


----------



## VintageAqua (Mar 10, 2009)

Coach kitten, would you mind letting us know what you find up there on wednesday? 

I tried to go a few weeks ago on the way back from Canada but they were closed


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Coach kitten, would you mind letting us know what you find up there on wednesday? 

I tried to go a few weeks ago on the way back from Canada but they were closed_

 
Of course!


----------



## VintageAqua (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!  I've been dying to find out if they have any starflash or cool heat items left and the newbies of course!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 12, 2009)

I went today and the STILL have not gotten anything new in.  They do still have rollickin paint pot, the saks brush set, a few holiday palettes (I don't remember which ones exactly), and mostly matte2 shadows.  The only starflash shadow that they had was star by night.  

I can't wait until they get a new shipment in.


----------



## michthr (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Coachkitten! I hope that they get a new shipment in SOON! (like in the next 2 weeks hahaha!) Did you happen to see if they still have  neo sci-fi stuff? (like the blushes and the eyeshadows?)


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_Thanks Coachkitten! I hope that they get a new shipment in SOON! (like in the next 2 weeks hahaha!) Did you happen to see if they still have  neo sci-fi stuff? (like the blushes and the eyeshadows?)_

 
They still have a few x-rocks blushes but no spaced out.  The only neo sci-fi eye shadow that they have left is Time & Space and Magnetic Fields.

Hopefully they do get a new shipment in before your stay!


----------



## VintageAqua (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks coachkitten! It seems like it's been FOREVER since they've had a new shipment. Ugh, maybe I'll just call and bug the s/a until they provide us with a date of shipment, lol.


----------



## michthr (Mar 13, 2009)

^yes please! lol


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wanted to let you all know that I called the outlet today and they still have not gotten any new MAC stuff in.  What a bummer!  We are due for a big shipment in my opinion!!


----------



## michthr (Mar 18, 2009)

did they have any idea when they would be getting one in? or is it just one morning they come in and find a shipment sitting there waiting to be unpacked? lol


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_did they have any idea when they would be getting one in? or is it just one morning they come in and find a shipment sitting there waiting to be unpacked? lol_

 
Usually the shipments come the first couple weeks of the month.  So hopefully by the first week of April they will have some stuff.  I am keeping my fingers cossed!!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 20, 2009)

ahhhh! I'm making my first trip down there at the end of this month...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shit don't want to wait till April...lol maybe an excuse to come back? omg I want everything Neo Sci-fi and Cool Heat and Matte2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am soooo excited, never been to a CCO before lol


----------



## Ziya (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_i booked a trip to tulalip casino for march 26-28th so im looking forward to going to the outlets!!!!!!! woot! hope that they have some good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll be there on the 28th!! say Hi if you see me ok?


----------



## michthr (Mar 20, 2009)

^^okay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol ... im hoping that they will have some neo sci fi stuff left as well and the saks brush set! those are the things that im on the look out for down there


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 21, 2009)

Typing on iPhone so Im srory abt spelling lolz

going tmr, will update on stock when im bak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta drive from vancouver down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hoping to find refill palletes!


----------



## michthr (Mar 21, 2009)

ohh i wonder if they still have the saks brush sets?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2009)

My cousin went on Thursday and they still had the brush sets.  She has been debating getting one for a few weeks now.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 24, 2009)

Oki, I'm back from my super long birthday celebration LOLZ.

If I remember correctly,they had...

#221
#224 <--awesome
a big white buffer brush, i dont remember the number but it's rectangular in shape.
A the comb brush

A TON of brush sets.
Blue, Purple, etc.
They had the holiday brush sets.

Rollickin' PP (I picked one up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Lashes #31 (Picked one of these babies up too lolz)
#20
#37
Heatherette She's Bad Lashes
Heatherette She's Good Lashes
The indivdual lashes

Crap load of glitter liners lolz

Eyeliners. (The one that I remembered is So There's Jade)

Lipglass/Lipsticks (Nothing too special)

Palettes (Holiday smokey/etc.)

Mineral powder (duo colours)

Blushes etc.

OLD OLD Lashes with the old boxes...lolz

sorry ladies, that's all I remembered. Everything is such a blur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helped!


----------



## michthr (Mar 24, 2009)

:O! im SUPER excited now! i was going to pick up a 224 at a counter but if they have it at teh CCO then im going to wait to get it there!!!! 2 more days! cant wait to go to the CCO!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yea, I forgot to mention

They also hadddd...

Zoom Lash

Bare Natural PP (I think that was the name lolz)

Spiked Eyebrow Pencil


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2009)

FYI the outlet got in a new shipment of MAC today.  They were unpacking it while I was there so it wasn't out for me to look at yet.  I asked if I could look through the boxes but they said no.  It was worth a shot.

The only think that I saw was the 183 brush.  I am going to go back tomorrow so I will let you know what I see!!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG that is soo exciting!! Let me know whatcha see k? Thank you! :d
Too bad I already have a 182, I like the 181 better though...its the perfect blush for MSF's and blushes! I love mine to death...


----------



## michthr (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG! All my wishing has come true!!!!!!! This is NOT going to be good for my wallet though haha


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all!

Sadly they didn't get much new in.  They received many of the mineralize skinfinish naturals w/ the shimmer.  They have every shade available.  

The eye shadows that they had were talent pool, star by night, top hat, lotusland, sunset b, grand entrance, post haste, signed sealed, poison pen, femme fi, evening aura, expensive pink, magnetic fields, go, bold & brazen, pen n pink, pagan, and a few more.

No new brushes besides the 183.  They do still have the saks brush set.

No new lipglasses or lipsticks to report besides sunsonice, soft & slow, and another neo-sci fi lipglass.

As far as nail polishes they have $$$ yes, naughty nautical, nightfall, and a few other ones.  

Only two paint pots in a dark brown & rollickin.  Viz-a-violet, bell bottom blue, gold stroke, and two other pigments.  They did have ever sun, enough said, feeling, spaced out, & x-rocks blushes.

There really was not a lot.  Sorry I don't have better news!


----------



## michthr (Mar 26, 2009)

aw well, i still have quite a list of things that i would like lol


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_aw well, i still have quite a list of things that i would like lol_

 
I am glad to hear that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to hear what you end up with.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## freyja313 (Mar 27, 2009)

Funny how I can always seem to find something to buy, even when they have nothing!


----------



## michthr (Mar 28, 2009)

okay i did some damage at the CCO.... they had everything that Coachkitten  had said, nothing new however when i went on thursday night they only had 2 spaced out blushes left, i bought one of them and by friday afternoon they didnt have anymore, but they had TONS of x rocks. i think that i might post my haul in the haul thread so look out for it there! We seriously need to get CCO's here in Canada! I really enjoyed my trip and the Tulalip hotel is gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2009)

Please do post your haul in the haul thread!  I am glad that you had a good time!!


----------



## PBunnieP (Mar 30, 2009)

Just stopped by on Saturday, I took a good look so here's what i remember other than whats been mentioned.

Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Duo [all shades I think]
Strobe Cream
Lightful Brightening Cream Moisturizer
Charged Water
Creme Wash
Microfine Refinisher
Studio Fix Fluid [some darker ones]
Rocklicking Paintpot
Pagan Eyeshadow
Fluidline ...dark mossy green one
Lashes
Alll colour forms Brush sets [I think]
Sparkle Eye pencil set
Fafi Pallete
Colour Form Palette
Saks Brush Set
ALOT OF TENDERTONES


OTher Brands:
Bobbi Brown;
Shimmer Bricks x2 [dont know name of the colour sorry]
Nude Eyeshadow Palette
Creme Eyeshadows



PRESCRIPTIVES;
4-6 makeup palettes [each with 4 full size shadows and 2 blushes and brush]
Virtually Fresh Makeup [10-12 colours]


Estee Lauder;
Idealist Pore minimizing Skin Refinisher [both the 30ml and 50ml size]
Skin Care sets 
A ton of new single shadows
A couple Double Wear Powder foundations


CLINIQUE;
Moisture Surge [both sizes]
Acne Solutions Body Mist
clarifying Lotion 4
Super Moisture Makeup


----------



## juxteyes (Apr 6, 2009)

I just recently found this thread and it's worth it's weight in gold (or the weight of my laptop) LOL. I was wondering do you ladies know if there are blushes from the permanent line? I have been once and I picked up Trace Gold, but that was about 9 months ago.

TIA


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm Saks brush set?!  Is that the one with 5 full size brushes?? Orrr.. Do you remember how much it was? I really wanted those... But I live in Ontario HAHA.. Either way I'm still wondering .


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

I've only been to the Tulalip CCO a couple times. The first time I was REALLY disappointed, so I was hesitant to go back. However, the second time was much better and I struck gold. Picked up 3 MAC brushes, 3 pigments, a paint pot and 2 holiday palettes! I live in Federal Way and it's an hour and 10 minute drive for me, but my sister lives in Tulalip so I have a good excuse to swing by the CCO more often!


----------



## michthr (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Hmm Saks brush set?! Is that the one with 5 full size brushes?? Orrr.. Do you remember how much it was? I really wanted those... But I live in Ontario HAHA.. Either way I'm still wondering ._

 
the saks brush set has 4 full size brushes in it. 187, 222, 168 and 263. and it comes with a case that they all go in for $87.5 USD. which even with the exchange rate right now works out to be about $115CAD give or take. if we bought all those brushes in canada for the regular price, i think that it works out to about $145, so its a pretty good deal as you get a case as well!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 21, 2009)

Has anyone stopped by lately?


----------



## Ziya (Apr 21, 2009)

If I can find my birth certificate, LMAO I will be going this weekend hopefully! Cross my fingers...I'll let you guys know how it goes...


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 21, 2009)

I am going to go to the CCO tomorrow so I will let you know what I see.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am going to go to the CCO tomorrow so I will let you know what I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome... I was planning a trip up there this weekend to see my nieces and do some account damage at the CCO


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks CoachKitten!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi All!  

The CCO did not have in anything new.  They are currently doing inventory so their shipment was delayed because of that.  The should have their new shipment in the next two weeks.  

They do still have all of the brush sets including the Saks set.  I remember most of the stuff that was there MAC wise so if you have any questions just let me know!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like I'm postponing my trip up north.

Thanks for the info


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 24, 2009)

Booo, Tulalip's CCO doesn't seem as well stocked as others. I think I'll move to So Cal just to have better CCO's. Yeah, just for that reason haha.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 24, 2009)

P.S. CoachKitten thanks for the report and Earth Day efforts! You saved us from excess carbon dioxide with your report!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Booo, Tulalip's CCO doesn't seem as well stocked as others. I think I'll move to So Cal just to have better CCO's. Yeah, just for that reason haha._

 
The really sad thing is that this CCO used to have such a wonderful selection.  They would get 50 different colors of eye shadows, MSFs galore, tons of brushes, etc.  For the last year it seems that they have been getting less and less MAC and more and more Clinique.  I am not knocking Clinique but I want more MAC!


----------



## MissCrystal (Apr 28, 2009)

i should be going down there tomorow so i'll let u guys know if anything good is there


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be up that way on Saturday so I plan on stopping by the CCO.

I'm crossing my fingers that I'll end up with something I like!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The really sad thing is that this CCO used to have such a wonderful selection. They would get 50 different colors of eye shadows, MSFs galore, tons of brushes, etc. For the last year it seems that they have been getting less and less MAC and more and more Clinique. I am not knocking Clinique but I want more MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We should have a specktra petition for "MAC Attack at CCOs"!


----------



## MissCrystal (Apr 29, 2009)

hey guys so i went to the CCO today

they had a lot of concelars, a few eyeshadows meet the fleet and signed and sealed and a few other eyeshadows two pigments one was a brown and the other was a light purple (sorry dont remember the names) skin care products like moisture cream and strobe, a lot of lip glasses, lip jellys and some tendertones, some of the holiday sets like the eye penciles that i think were from holiday 07 and holiday 08 stuff umm cream blushes and some other blushes (again sorry dont remember the names) they had X rocks which i was so thrilled about since i missed getting it last year they had one paint pot in rollicking its such a  pretty teal a lot of paints in different colors and they had some liquid foundations ... i think its worth checking out they got a ton of stuff ..


----------



## MissCrystal (Apr 29, 2009)

oh yeah and they had lipsticks too


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 30, 2009)

When are they going to get their new stuff in?  I am hoping that it is next week.


----------



## MissCrystal (May 2, 2009)

it was my first time there lol so i got all excited i been to the outlets so many times and never knew there was a CCO, she didnt tell me, the girl that was there looked so bored and there was no one there except me


are u going to go there next week ? let me know if anything good is there it'll be worth the 1 hour drive


----------



## coachkitten (May 3, 2009)

The CCO said that they expect their next shipment in next week (the week of May 4th) but they were not sure which day.  I am going to go up to the CCO on Wednesday so I will let you all know if there is anything new.


----------



## gabi03 (May 3, 2009)

hmmm looks like i'm going to have to postpone tomorrows trip for later on in the week! but maybe i'll go anyways, i always find something to get


----------



## Ravishing (May 4, 2009)

i might be going later on this week =)
I hope there are lots of goodies!!
Please oh please let there be lots of mac.

Are there any other products (other than mac) that are a good find @ this cco?


----------



## coachkitten (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ravishing* 

 
_i might be going later on this week =)
I hope there are lots of goodies!!
Please oh please let there be lots of mac.

Are there any other products (other than mac) that are a good find @ this cco?_

 
I heard a rumor that they are going to get in 167 boxes of Clinique, MAC, Bobbi Brown, and others this week.  I am going to call tomorrow and see if they got in their shipment yet.  I plan on either going Tuesday or Wednesday so hopefully they will have some good stuff.

They do have some good finds like Bumble & Bumble hair powder & hair spray.  They also have a good selection of Estee Lauder, Clinique, and Bobbi Brown.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 4, 2009)

Oooh I love bumble and bumble, especially at a discount! Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Ravishing (May 5, 2009)

omg! i hope that they do get 167 boxes of make-up goodness!!
keep us posted


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2009)

I will for sure keep you posted on what I see!


----------



## coachkitten (May 6, 2009)

I went to the CCO today and they still do not have their new shipment.  The manager said that they should have the shipment in on Friday and that everything will be put out by Saturday morning.  They are getting so many boxes that it will take them most of Friday night to put it all out.  

I am going to head up there on Saturday so I will let you all know what I see!!


----------



## Half N Half (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I went to the CCO today and they still do not have their new shipment. The manager said that they should have the shipment in on Friday and that everything will be put out by Saturday morning. They are getting so many boxes that it will take them most of Friday night to put it all out. 

I am going to head up there on Saturday so I will let you all know what I see!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yayyy! I'm so excited. I haven't been to the CCO since we got all that snow. I hope they get some good stuff in!


----------



## coachkitten (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Yayyy! I'm so excited. I haven't been to the CCO since we got all that snow. I hope they get some good stuff in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Snow!?!  I have blocked that horrific experience from my memory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to see what they have.  I swear I will be there when the doors open on Saturday!


----------



## Half N Half (May 7, 2009)

LOL that is definitely a good thing to block from your memory! I can't wait to see what they have either, but I'm on vacation right now. As soon as I get back I'm heading up there


----------



## Ravishing (May 8, 2009)

First of all let me start by saying that as of yesterday there is nothing appealing in the MAC make-up section of this cco. None of the 167 boxes have been unpacked early or anything. I was really hoping they would be because I don't live in the states and my only chance to go was yesterday BUT that's okay because I found 1 very very VERY good find.

I found the "perfect style brush set 08" today!! At first I was like "this is to good to be true!! do they sell fake mac? this is just wayyy to good to be true!!" But I knew that they only sell the real deal. So I went ahead and purchased it. I'm pretty sure we never had this released in Canada because I KNOW i would have been all over it. This was my first time seeing a MAC full size brush set! I came home and googled it and lo' and behold!! Turns out they are re-releasing this item very soon but obviously a 2009 version! If your interested more information is available here: http://www.specktra.net/2009/05/06/mac-perfect-style-brush-bag-is-back

The one to be released this year is $135.00 and is lined with a mint green fabric!
The one that I found today is is the exact item but it costs $87.50! & for a girly girl like me.... it's lined with hot girly pink!!!




(packaged) It comes with a 187, 168, 222, and a 263!!





Front





Back





Inside with INCLUDED brushes (has additional inserts for more brushes)





Side pocket for make-up (Made in Italy label slightly visible)





Zipper


Save yourself some money and pick up the 2008 version from the premium outlets! I think it's cuter!! Run Run Run!


----------



## juicy415 (May 8, 2009)

would someone cp me one of that full size brush set ^^ pretty?


----------



## coachkitten (May 8, 2009)

I am suprised that those brush sets lasted as long as they have.  They have been there for months and it is a great deal.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am suprised that those brush sets lasted as long as they have. They have been there for months and it is a great deal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know whatcha mean, $87.50 is like getting the #187 and bag for FREE! I can hardly wait for those boxes to come in though!


----------



## Showyn (May 9, 2009)

ok ok ok...so now I'm really excited because I'm going to be down in the Vancouver, BC area (I live wayyyyyy up north from Vancouver...18 hour drive) and I know exactly where these outlettes are so I think I'm going to take a trip over and see what I can find! Does anyone know if there is a CCO in Las Vegas at their outlettes too? Going to be making a trip there and I know they have a HUGE set of outlette stores there...wonder if there is one around?


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showyn* 

 
_ok ok ok...so now I'm really excited because I'm going to be down in the Vancouver, BC area (I live wayyyyyy up north from Vancouver...18 hour drive) and I know exactly where these outlettes are so I think I'm going to take a trip over and see what I can find! Does anyone know if there is a CCO in Las Vegas at their outlettes too? Going to be making a trip there and I know they have a HUGE set of outlette stores there...wonder if there is one around? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is a CCO at the outlet in Vegas.  It is at the Las Vegas Premium outlets and it is about 5 minutes from the strip.


----------



## michthr (May 9, 2009)

i picked up that brush set when i was down at the outlets as well and was shoeck to see the set on the mac website the other day for $150CAD! lol I think that i got a good deal!


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2009)

Hi all!

I just got back from the CCO and they still don't have all of their boxes unpacked but they did have quite a few new things out.

They had: shadowy lady & tempting eye quad.  Pink split, fresh green mix, love connection, interview, danger zone, and a few other mes.  Also they had the warm pigment set from holiday.  As far as eye shadows they had henna, knight, pincurl, warming trend, cool heat, gulf stream, all of the neo sci fi shadows, a lot of matte2 including clarity, pen n pink, signed selaled, handwritten, and more.  They have a lot of single shadows including satin taupe, modest tone, and carbon that they are keeping behind the counter.  

They also had both of the color form powders Sun Centered & play around pink.

They also had quite a few metal-x shadows but no guilded ash.

They are still unpacking quite a bit so there might be more shadows, lip products, paint pots, and MSFs.  I asked about MSFs and the manager said she hadn't seen any so far.  

I am going to check back later in the week.  The outlet was packed today but they were trying to unpack as fast as they could.

Happy shopping!!


----------



## Half N Half (May 9, 2009)

I was hoping they would have the Shadowy Lady quad since I didn't pick it up when it came out. Thank you SO much for the update!


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2009)

You are very welcome!


----------



## michiluk44 (May 10, 2009)

I know where I'm going on Monday....Must remember to leave some $$$ for Style Warrior.


----------



## miss rochelle (May 10, 2009)

any brushes besides the brush set? i'm specifically looking for the 180 buffer. thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_any brushes besides the brush set? i'm specifically looking for the 180 buffer. thanks!_

 
I have been looking for the 180 forever and sadly I have not seen it at this CCO.  

There were no real full size brushes of mention besides the 183 and the LARGE body buffer brush.

They do have quite a few brush sets from color forms, patternmaker, holiday (06/07/08), and the perfect style bag with the 4 full size brushes for 89.50.

They didn't unpack up all of their boxes so maybe there are some brushes that they have yet to put out.


----------



## pmjc69 (May 10, 2009)

Katie, u could the 180 directly from MAC. they have them in stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## goink (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have been looking for the 180 forever and sadly I have not seen it at this CCO.  

There were no real full size brushes of mention besides the 183 and the LARGE body buffer brush.

They do have quite a few brush sets from color forms, patternmaker, holiday (06/07/08), and the perfect style bag with the 4 full size brushes for 89.50.

They didn't unpack up all of their boxes so maybe there are some brushes that they have yet to put out._

 
I picked up the 180 last year, I believe. It was around USD 30. They had two left at that time.


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2009)

I wanted to add that they have all of the fafi dolls and also the holiday gift set with the slimshine, black funk eye liner, small kabuki brush, small zoom lash, and the shimmery powder.  I can't remember the name.

I know that more things are going to come to me.


----------



## gabi03 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks coachkitten for the update, they did seem like they finished unpacking. They still had the mineralized eyeshadows, great buy since mac just rereleased them too.
I had to ask for henna and the other eyeshadows they didn't have out. They had quite a bit behind the counter. I'm happy I got my hands on some of the cool heat stuf, I love taking my boyfriend, he picked out 3 colors for me.
Now its off to the casino for food!


----------



## Half N Half (May 11, 2009)

I went up to the CCO today. I picked up quite a bit of stuff...maybe a little too much! I don't know where I was when neo sci fi came out, bc I didn't realize how pretty the shadows were! I got pretty much all of them and an x-rocks blush, which I love. They had a lot of eyeshadows in general. I honestly can't remember everything that was there, but I'm thinking *coachkitten* pretty much covered it all!


----------



## juxteyes (May 11, 2009)

Hello! Thanks so much to Coachkitten for the info! I had a chance to go today and I just got back! They still had the mineralized eyeshadows, the Charming Garnet set (with the 181, Belightful, Bare, and a mini zoomlash). I was surprised to see that they had a lipglass from Dame Edna (Splendid), and they had a Moonbathe lipglass, and a couple of the 3D glasses (Apex and Touchpoint + Backlit ). I looked through some of the slimshimes and I saw 2 from Cool Heat (By Degrees, and Gentle Simmer). The cool heat shadows they had were, warming trend, climate blue, and warm chill. They had Beauty Powder blushes, but not the ones I needed. Lol. Serenely, True Romantic, Feeling, and Secret Blush is what they had. They had all the Neo- Sci Fi shadows as well as a ton of X-rocks blush. They had some glimmer shimmers and some cream blushes, fancy ray, cherche, and a few more. All color forums eye shadow palettes and the two powders, Sun Centered and Play Around pink. They also had all the Holiday palettes from 08 -red ruby on top. They still had the Cult of Cherry quads- Tempting and Shadowy Lady.They had all the Starflash shadows except Smoke and Diamonds. A lot of Metal X shadows (from 08).  

I picked up:
Spring Bean lustreglass (LOVE)
Handwritten matte 2
Grand Entrance from starflash (I might have the last one)
Warming Trend eyeshadow - a backup 

My main purpose in going because they are not being re-released this year is TENDERTONES! I got Take a Hint, Hush Hush, and Sweet Tooth. 

The last thing I got was Moisture Lush.

I asked at one point if everything that I saw was everything that they had, and the girl said yes. I didn't see any shadows from BBR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I guess I didn't need henna, I have pincurl and I didn't need anything else. 

Wonder if there were any MSFs hiding out--still not sure if I trust the girl when she said nothing was back there.


----------



## michiluk44 (May 12, 2009)

I went out there too. Spent too much yesterday (overall, DH's b-day is this week). Didn't see anything from BBR either and the SA's were talking about some of the perm e/s like carbon and I know they had them behind the counter. Don't know how I wound up leaving without getting any BPB's but I'm proud of myself...still got too much though: 

bankroll e/l, play around pink colour form powder,spaced out blush,dark soul p/g, viz a violet p/g, mauvism paint, nice vice p/p, rose blanc and talent pool e/s, and a medium MSF

I think I was overcompensating for not being able to go to the unveiling party tonight for SW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Baby's tummy hurts and won't let anyone but me near him...maybe he'll feel better by 7:00?)


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2009)

They had Nice Vice Paint Pot?  I am so going to pick that up today!


----------



## michiluk44 (May 12, 2009)

^^ I think I got the last one, but I would call just in case. Have fun at the party tonight if I don't get to go *sobs quietly*


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2009)

So I went to the CCO again yesterday.  I go way too much!  

A few new things that I noticed that no one mentioned were black russian, molasses, spare change, miss fortune, bank roll, and wolf pearlglide liners.  They also had electro lipstick from neo sci-fi.  

They had seasonal peach, perplexing, neon 8, fireball, naughty nautical, and a few other new nail polishes.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (May 18, 2009)

I went Saturday and picked up a few things. I ended up picking up Signed Sealed shadow, Pink Platinum Metal-X shadow, Holiday '08 Warm Pigment/Glitter set, Hush Hush Tendertone and Threesome mineralized shadow. I want to go back and pick up a couple brush sets and a few other things I passed on. They had quite a bit of good stuff!


----------



## mac_aiken (May 24, 2009)

Katy,
Did you happen to notice if they have Turquatic Heat fragrance in stock?


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Katy,
Did you happen to notice if they have Turquatic Heat fragrance in stock?_

 
April I didn't even look at the MAC fragrances but I will check when I am there this Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## jamie89 (May 25, 2009)

I will be up there Monday, so I will update you lovely ladies!


----------



## mac_aiken (May 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a CP of Turquatic Heat fragrance and Electro l/s (both from Neo Sci Fi) if they have them. PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## jamie89 (May 26, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry I didn't see your post til tonight - I left my house around 10 this morning. Hmm, I didn't see Turquatic Heat when I was there today. 

They had a lot of the same stuff. Things I remember: Rollickin' and Greenstroke p/p, Shadowy Lady and Tempting quads, a Fafi quad (the one with orange in it...), Holiday eye sets (almost got smokey eyes!), the warm pigment/glitter set, Bell Bottom Blue, Viz-A-Violet, Mauvement, Reflects Blackened Red pigments, lots of eyeshadows (don't remember all of them - they have Magnetic Fields), X-Rocks, Enough Said, Serenely, Feeling, Secret, True Romantic blushes. They still had that great brush set.

Sorry, my memory sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just picked up X-Rocks, and the MSFN duo in medium dark.


----------



## VintageAqua (May 27, 2009)

OMG Ive been looking for Mauvement for a while now but I kind of want to wait to go to the CCO in vegas in a couple of weeks. What's a girl to do? Anyone think its worth the drive?


----------



## coachkitten (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_OMG Ive been looking for Mauvement for a while now but I kind of want to wait to go to the CCO in vegas in a couple of weeks. What's a girl to do? Anyone think its worth the drive?_

 
When are you going to Vegas?  I am leaving for Vegas on June 12th!  Only two weeks away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to go to the CCO this week but I ended up not going.   I might go this week so I will tell you all what is left if I do.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going June 13th so we'll be there at the same time! I'm hoping to hit up the Vegas CCO if I can get a chance. I heard they have great stuff. 

I'd love to hear about any updates if you go. 

Only 12 days!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_I'm going June 13th so we'll be there at the same time! I'm hoping to hit up the Vegas CCO if I can get a chance. I heard they have great stuff. 

I'd love to hear about any updates if you go. 

Only 12 days!_

 
I can't believe that it is coming so soon!  I am trying to figure out if any of the hotels run a shuttle to the outlets as I don't think that we are going to rent a car.  

Have a great time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so hoping that the MAC Friends & Family sale is happening while we are there.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_It is located in Marysville, WA.  Go I-5 North towards Vancouver and get off @ exit 200 and go past the Tulalip Casino and it is in the Seattle Premium Outlets.  They have a lot of other great shops as well!  It is a fun outing and totally worth the drive!_

 
I was just in that mall and I didn't see the store, what is it actually named??


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I was just in that mall and I didn't see the store, what is it actually named??_

 
The Cosmetics Company Store.

It is in the same row of the outlet as Adidas and Ulta Diamonds.  I actually think that it is next door to Areopostale.


----------



## eskae (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm.. I was thinking about heading up to seattle next week. any good stuff there right now?


----------



## michiluk44 (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ I was there earlier this week and there really wasn't anything to rave about. They still had the full size brush set, some matte2 shadows, some starflash shadows, a handfull of pigments, Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads, some skin care...nothing new and they said that they aren't getting any shipments for a while. Pretty much the same stuff that was mentioned in the last two pages is still there.


----------



## eskae (Jun 19, 2009)

OKAY DILEMMA: I'm going to Seattle on Tuesday and I was wondering... should I get the 187 now (25% off, SUMO is still working)... or wait until I get to the CCO (usually 30% off right??) WHAT SHOULD I DO? Do they regularly have 187s in stock?? advice please!!


----------



## macosophy (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskae* 

 
_OKAY DILEMMA: I'm going to Seattle on Tuesday and I was wondering... should I get the 187 now (25% off, SUMO is still working)... or wait until I get to the CCO (usually 30% off right??) WHAT SHOULD I DO? Do they regularly have 187s in stock?? advice please!!_

 
Get it online because you will not find one at a CCO unless you get the brush set that contains 187.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macosophy* 

 
_Get it online because you will not find one at a CCO unless you get the brush set that contains 187._

 
I agree.  The CCO in Marysville has not had a 187 brush in quite sometime besides the perfect style brush set.


----------



## eskae (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm somewhat of a MAC newbie still and I honestly only care about blushes and MSFs (as if looking at the sig you wouldnt know) but I think whatever items people have said in the previous pages are still around. Not sure if the MSFs were new but there was Brunette and Blonde there! I picked up a few things + approx prices:

$12 x-rocks
$12 stark naked
$18 msfn duo medium
$20 blonde x2 (yay backup -- I was searching high and low for leftovers in Vancouver and now i can use one without feeling guilty!)

I decided to pass the brunette cause i know its kinda too dark for me and too orangey.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for the update eskae! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Do you happen to remember what eye shadows they had?  Thanks!!


----------



## eskae (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks so much for the update eskae! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you happen to remember what eye shadows they had?  Thanks!!_

 
I definitely know they had the RSS eyeshadow trios, Shadowy Lady and Tempting quads, holiday '08 sets, a bunch of pigments.. but unforunately I was in rush plus the sheer excitement of finding Blonde distracted me. Sorry to disappoint you guys =( I'm not great at this whole memorizing names stuff


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Jun 25, 2009)

I get to go to the Tulalip CCO this Saturday for the first time, YAY! (I live in eastern WA so I don't get to the west side often and I'm excited!!) I'll try and report back on what I find either Sunday or Monday!!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone know if they still have *mauvism paint?  *I had requested this through the gone but not forgotten program that same month and they told me they couldn't locate it but they had said they check the CCO stock too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

If they do would anyone be able to CP??


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Jun 29, 2009)

So made it to the CCO Sat. Nothing new that hasn't been said the last few pages. They had BBR e/s, I remember seeing top knot, french cuff, and henna. Still had the blonde and brunette MSFs. The brush set was still there. They had Crushed Bougainvillea CCB from Emanuel Ungaro. 

All I ended up getting were Molasses and Black Russian Pearlglides.

Oh and if you like bobbi brown, they had the shimmering nudes palette and some metallic eyeshadow singles.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Anyone know if they still have *mauvism paint?  *I had requested this through the gone but not forgotten program that same month and they told me they couldn't locate it but they had said they check the CCO stock too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

If they do would anyone be able to CP??_

 
I looked and they did not have Mauvism paint, Sorry!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2009)

I went to the CCO today.  They still have quite a few eye shadows like knight, french cuff, pen n pink, prussian, clarity, newly minted, mont black, artic gray, star by night, talent pool, warming trend, deep shade and a few others.  They still had quite a few blonde MSFs and only about 3 brunette MSFs left.

They had greenstroke & rollickin paint pots.  Most of the Dame Edna collection was there.  The only think I didn't see from the Dame Edna collection was gladiola lipstick.  They had vericose violet and the other nail polish from Dame Edna.  

They had a ton of stark naked, enough said, and x-rocks blushes.  They also had the 165 brush from BBR.  They had strawberry blonde and live & dye lipglasses from BBR as well.  They still have both of the Dame Edna eye shadow palettes, shadowy lady, tempting, all of the holiday palettes.  

The outlet was packed today and I couldn't figure out why.  Then it dawned on me as I drove home that it was Canada Day!  Duh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up with the 165 brush and naughty nautical nail polish.  Happy shopping all!!


----------



## avick (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I went to the CCO today.  They still have quite a few eye shadows like knight, french cuff, pen n pink, prussian, clarity, newly minted, mont black, artic gray, star by night, talent pool, warming trend, deep shade and a few others.  They still had quite a few blonde MSFs and only about 3 brunette MSFs left.

They had greenstroke & rollickin paint pots.  Most of the Dame Edna collection was there.  The only think I didn't see from the Dame Edna collection was gladiola lipstick.  They had vericose violet and the other nail polish from Dame Edna.  

They had a ton of stark naked, enough said, and x-rocks blushes.  They also had the 165 brush from BBR.  They had strawberry blonde and live & dye lipglasses from BBR as well.  They still have both of the Dame Edna eye shadow palettes, shadowy lady, tempting, all of the holiday palettes.  

The outlet was packed today and I couldn't figure out why.  Then it dawned on me as I drove home that it was Canada Day!  Duh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up with the 165 brush and naughty nautical nail polish.  Happy shopping all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
how much is the 165 brush? i am planning to go there this saturday? not sure yet.. thnks n advance


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 3, 2009)

The 165 brush is $24.


----------



## avick (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_The 165 brush is $24. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


thanks a lot coachkitten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/images...lies/yahoo.gif


----------



## eskae (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright, i'm so going back to get the 165.


----------



## javachip (Jul 5, 2009)

Are any of you near the Alderwood Mall area and willing to do a CP if you're going to the CCO anytime soon? I won't be able to make it for a few days and I'm DYING for that brush :'( I hate not having a car right now!


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you coachkitten, i'm in canada right now and luckily i didn't spend all my cash at the pro store.  i will be making a stop to the cco on the way back! I need a backup of live and dye!


----------



## akcmommy (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone else had a bad experience there?

While I was shopping there yesterday with my 8 & 11 year old daughters, I was harassed by the sales staff. I hadn't been in the store more than 3 minutes, when a young gal asked me if she could help me find anything. I told her that I was fine, just browsing. 3 minutes later, while I am looking at eye shadows, the same lady asked me if she could help me find a shade. I again told her that I was fine. 90 seconds later, I had 2 eye shadows in my hand and she asked me if I minded her looking at them to see if they were broken or used. I looked at her deadpan and said, "Can you give me a minute?" At this point I was a bit snarky. And 90 seconds later, JAN (an older lady) came up to me and asked if she could look at the 2 shadows I had in my hand to determine if they were used or broken. Again, I looked at her deadpan and snarkily said, "Geez, can you give me a minute to look thru your store?" 

She said that it is Estee Lauder policy for them to do this. I said no it is not. She said yes it is...at this store anyway. I said, "Can't you just look at it when I am finished selecting the items that I want to purchase and of it at the counter when I am ready to buy?" She said no, if we did that, there would be a line out the door. I handed the 2 effing eye shadows to her and said, do what you gotta do. At this point, she said, we don't have to service people with attitudes and I think that you have an attitude. I told her to do what you have to do. At this point, she handed the eye shadows to a person at the register and told her, "Do not assist this customer." I looked at JAN and asked her, "So, you will not sell me these eye shadows?" She said no. I looked at her name tag and said, ok JAN, I will be sure to call Estee Lauder and complain about you. She snarkily asked me if I would like the number. I told her that I had it and walked out of the store.

I HAVE NEVER BEEN TREATED SO BAD IN ALL OF MY LIFE.

Anyone else have a bad experience there? Or from JAN? I have emailed customer service and will be calling on Monday when their customer care opens. I am also going to track down the manager of that particular store to lodge a complaint.

After thinking about it for a minute, even if it is their policy to check your items, why wouldn't they wait until I had finished selecting the items that I was planning on purchasing? Isn't it a duplication of efforts to check each item as I pick it up?


----------



## akcmommy (Jul 11, 2009)

I called the store and asked for the manager's name. The woman who answered the phone (I think it was JAN) refused. She said that for security, they don't have to give out that info. I asked her how it can be a breach of security if they wear name tags???

She hung up on me.


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 11, 2009)

I've never had THAT bad of an experience at this store, but the first time I ever went in there the girl there was pretty much up my ass the whole time and watching me like a hawk. After every two items I picked up she would ask me if she can keep them up at the register for me until I'm ready to pay. It was a little annoying and I definitely didn't feel like she was doing it just to be helpful. After that first time I really haven't had any problems. I get the same girl evertime I go in there, so maybe by now she knows my face and knows that I will buy a good amount of stuff. 

That being said, I find it very unlikely that it's their policy to check for broken merchandise WHILE a customer is trying to shop. That's probably something they should be doing when the items arrive at the store. I don't know if it's just the people who work there, but I have never found them to be over the top friendly at all. They're usually just "there". I'm used to friendlier customer service than that, but then again unless someone is outright rude I could care less because I'm there to get my stuff and get out of there.

The fact that you asked for the manager's name and they hung up on you is insane!! I'm a pretty calm person, but I have a temper and that is the type of shit that sets me off. I would probably drive my ass all the way back up there and start yelling at bitches until I get some anwers! But that's just me...lol. Anyway, good luck with all that. You should keep us updated.


----------



## akcmommy (Jul 11, 2009)

After that, I called another CCO. The manager IS Jan. I have an email into corporate, will be calling the customer care number on Monday when they open AND I will be writing a letter.

If this store is so concerned with theft, then keep everything behind the counter. Don't harass your customers. They will soon STOP being your customers.


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 11, 2009)

You're right, they should just keep everything behind the counter if that will keep them from having to bug people and have it lead to these types of situations. I also find that the manager sets the tone for the whole store. If this Jan lady was ok with giving you an attitude and refusing you service then I'm sure the other employees are not discouraged to act in this same manner.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, that's so disappointing to hear. I was just at the Vegas CCO a few weeks ago and they were nothing but helpful. They did come by once I was in the store to ask if they could pull any items for me but only one time and when I got to the counter, she knew exactly what they were despite helping other customers...very impressive. Clearly, Tulalip is not "following policy". 

Please keep us updated on this situation and I'll be sure to avoid Jan in the future.


----------



## ElleK7 (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *akcmommy* 

 
_ 
She said that it is Estee Lauder policy for them to do this. I said no it is not. She said yes it is...at this store anyway. I said, "Can't you just look at it when I am finished selecting the items that I want to purchase and of it at the counter when I am ready to buy?" She said no, if we did that, there would be a line out the door. I handed the 2 effing eye shadows to her and said, do what you gotta do. At this point, she said, we don't have to service people with attitudes and I think that you have an attitude. I told her to do what you have to do. At this point, she handed the eye shadows to a person at the register and told her, "Do not assist this customer." I looked at JAN and asked her, "So, you will not sell me these eye shadows?" She said no. I looked at her name tag and said, ok JAN, I will be sure to call Estee Lauder and complain about you. She snarkily asked me if I would like the number. I told her that I had it and walked out of the store.

I HAVE NEVER BEEN TREATED SO BAD IN ALL OF MY LIFE.

Anyone else have a bad experience there? Or from JAN? I have emailed customer service and will be calling on Monday when their customer care opens. I am also going to track down the manager of that particular store to lodge a complaint.
_

 

Wow, I'd be so upset! I go to the CCO in IL and they're just kind of "there" and watch you. I'm happy you're raising hell with them, cause that is horrible to treat customers like that! That makes CCOs look bad/bad buisness for them! I hope they fire her ass, thats not right at all!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes Jan is the manager of that store.  I have never been treated like that at the CCO in Tulalip and I am sorry that happened to you.  

They always check my items once I get to the counter to make sure that they are not used or damaged but I have never had them do that while shopping and I have shopped there a lot.  

That is really disappointing to hear because Jan has been nothing but nice to me and my friends that have shopped there.  I am sorry that you were treated that way.  I am glad to hear that you are going to complain about the service.  Customers should never be treated that way especially since you did nothing wrong.


----------



## akcmommy (Jul 15, 2009)

I emailed ELC. This is their response. While the offer of something free is really nice, I'd rather have Jan demoted.

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in Estée Lauder. 

Your impression of the discourteous attitude displayed by our representative is of concern. While it is not possible to provide the same shopping experience at our cosmetics company store that one finds at our retail counters, we nevertheless expect all our employees to display the high service standards which we have established. The vast majority of our personnel are genuinely interested in meeting these standards, and your remarks will assist us in making the necessary improvements. We apologize for not having served you better.

As a gesture of apology, we are forwarding, under separate cover, a few travel size products for you to enjoy.

We trust that the above addresses your concern. We hope you will look to Estée Lauder for all your beauty and fragrance needs.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2009)

Free stuff is nice but I hope that Estee Lauder will address the bigger issue with this employee.  Glad to hear that they responded to you.


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_I've never had THAT bad of an experience at this store, but the first time I ever went in there the girl there was pretty much up my ass the whole time and watching me like a hawk. After every two items I picked up she would ask me if she can keep them up at the register for me until I'm ready to pay. It was a little annoying and I definitely didn't feel like she was doing it just to be helpful. After that first time I really haven't had any problems. I get the same girl evertime I go in there, so maybe by now she knows my face and knows that I will buy a good amount of stuff. 

That being said, I find it very unlikely that it's their policy to check for broken merchandise WHILE a customer is trying to shop. That's probably something they should be doing when the items arrive at the store. I don't know if it's just the people who work there, but I have never found them to be over the top friendly at all. They're usually just "there". I'm used to friendlier customer service than that, but then again unless someone is outright rude I could care less because I'm there to get my stuff and get out of there.

The fact that you asked for the manager's name and they hung up on you is insane!! *I'm a pretty calm person, but I have a temper and that is the type of shit that sets me off. I would probably drive my ass all the way back up there and start yelling at bitches until I get some anwers! But that's just me...lol.* Anyway, good luck with all that. You should keep us updated._

 
you aren't alone, i'd do the same thing and it wouldn't be pretty. But Jan is pretty annoying, she just stares and asks like 10 times if you need help. No i don't need help i want you to go away now, you have no customers if i need you i know where to find you. Not to mention another worker there, who shall remain nameless, is equally as annoying. I just hate when they "clean" items around you but are just watching you. Maybe its just me but i hate the feeling of being watched like i'm going to steal something, sephora treats me the same way.


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 15, 2009)

Well it sounds like I'm gonna have to watch out for this Jan lady. And we better all make sure we're on our best behavior and don't get an attitude or we might be walking out of the CCO empty-handed. 

I wish a bitch WOULD try to tell me they're not selling me my MAC!!! It would be a waaaaar! HAHA


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 15, 2009)

If they ever treated me like that they'd be in for a big surprise. I don't put up with that crap... One girl was watching me like a hawk once I had about 6 items in my hand and kept asking me if I needed help. I finally told her I was doing fine on my own and that if I needed help I would ask for it. She left me alone the rest of the time and let me shop in peace, and hasn't said a word to me since except for hello and have a great day. Jan was only a problem for me once- until she found out I was a Tulalip Tribe member. She's nothing but sugar sweet to me now.

Let's just say the tribe has a strangle-hold on everything at the Seattle Premium Outlet mall.


----------



## jenizzle (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All!

This may be slightly OT, sorry if its in the wrong place! I'm visiting Seattle in Sept. and I'm wondering what the best way is to get this place from Downtown would be, public transport wise? Or would I be better off just renting a car for a day and going? I've never been to a CCO before, I'm quite excited!


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_Hi All!

This may be slightly OT, sorry if its in the wrong place! I'm visiting Seattle in Sept. and I'm wondering what the best way is to get this place from Downtown would be, public transport wise? Or would I be better off just renting a car for a day and going? I've never been to a CCO before, I'm quite excited!_

 

I would definitely say rent a car. It's super easy to get there from Seattle. It's already quite the drive, so taking the bus would probably take forever.


----------



## jenizzle (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_I would definitely say rent a car. It's super easy to get there from Seattle. It's already quite the drive, so taking the bus would probably take forever._

 
I've seen it on the map, and it looks handy alright. My only concern is that I'm from Ireland, and we drive on the opposite side of the road! I don't really wanna end up driving on the other side of the motorway


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 16, 2009)

OH GOODNESS GIRL!! Well, just let me know when you're coming so I can stay off the road that day lol


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 17, 2009)

I find it odd that in this economy any store would refuse to sell something to a customer! The outlet mall must be doing very well and not feeling the effects... Sorry you were treated so crappy. 

I have a vague recollection that I had a run-in with Jan a few years ago. I think it was when I first started going there and I was deep in the throes of "mustbuyeverythingitis". I was going up there almost weekly and dropping $150-200 a trip. I had heard they had some pigments I was really interested in and called to see if they could put them on hold for me. Gal puts me on hold and next thing I know Jan is on the phone and said we don't that and why do you want so many blah blah blah. Well, I scurried up there anyway because I didn't want to miss out on them and magically, when I went to buy them the salesgirl disappears and there's Jan, all questioning me "Are you the one who called earlier?" and generally being suspicious that I'm buying them to resell since I'm getting multiples of some of them. I told her no, they're just hard to find and I want backups of them. Eventually let me purchase but it was not a pleasant experience. 

Funny thing is I was in there a few months later with my friend who at the time worked at the freestanding MAC store in UVillage. Jan was falling all over herself kissing my friend's ass. "Here's my business card. Just call us if you're ever looking for anything and we can put it on hold for you!" They've offered to do this for me a couple of times since when I've inquired about certain products so I don't know if they've changed their call/hold policy or what. 

I haven't been up there in months but when I go I just try to be super friendly to all the girls in there and I don't have any problems.


----------



## freyja313 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenizzle* 

 
_I've seen it on the map, and it looks handy alright. My only concern is that I'm from Ireland, and we drive on the opposite side of the road! I don't really wanna end up driving on the other side of the motorway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, since I-5 is a divided, multiple-lane freeway most of the way up there, if you're on the wrong side of the road you're in BIG trouble!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 20, 2009)

The outlet mall is definately not suffering. It's always packed and the lines are long at the most popular stores. You can go there any day of the week and be hard pressed to find a close parking spot and not wait in a lengthy line!

I was at the CCO on Saturday and it was fairly busy. I got a couple brushes, 2 shadows and a pigment. Other than that, there wasn't much new from the last time I was there. I didn't see Jan when I was there, and the 2 girls working were nice.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2009)

Did they have anything new in when you were there?


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 21, 2009)

Not really... It was pretty much all the same as the last time I was there.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jul 22, 2009)

I really want the shadowy lady pallette but I won't be able to make it down there til September. Boo being an 6 hour drive and a 2 hour ferry away from me. How quickly do they rotate products?


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyTatton* 

 
_I really want the shadowy lady pallette but I won't be able to make it down there til September. Boo being an 6 hour drive and a 2 hour ferry away from me._

 
Wow, that's super far. You should try ordering from allcosmeticswholesale.com. She's located in Port Orchard and I know they have the quad in stock still.


----------



## MelmoK (Jul 22, 2009)

I've never really had any direct run ins with Jan but I get sick and tired of being watched like a hawk and being asked if they can hold my things. 
One time I was just having a cruddy day and they asked one too many times so I started bugging them. 
Every time I picked out an item I'd go to the girl who had originally started asking me and ask her to hold the item behind the counter. That day I spent about 200 or so there on a lot of smaller purchases so I walked up to her heaps of times, you could see her getting annoyed near the end.
I think it sank in because whenever she sees me now she says hello and leaves me the heck alone. 

I can't believe how nasty an experience you had with Jan. I'd be contacting them again to say that no, the above did not address your concerns and there should be something said to her at the very least.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, come to think of it, what they do can come across as very pesky. They were really nice to me, but I can understand where you guys are coming from.  I don't think I would have put up with it if it hadn't been for the fact that the rest of the day at that Premium Not-Seattle Outlet Mall had been quite unproductive.


----------



## SakuraDelia (Aug 2, 2009)

I was up there last week and bought my very first MAC brush, the 165 (the medium face brush from the BBR collection). ^_^


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah- when I think of it- Jan is really annoying. But for the most part they leave me alone there. I don't mind that they hold my stuff up front.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 20, 2009)

I went to the CCO on Tuesday and they didn't have anything new in but their new shipment should be in next week.  

The do stil have a lot of 165 brushes for anyone that is interested.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay! I want a 165 bad, and I'm going to be there Sept 13, which is also my 22nd birthday. Hopefully that will bring me luck haha. Coming down from Van Island in BC.


----------



## VintageAqua (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats on your birthday, Ashley! I'd love a little store update if you get the chance.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 24, 2009)

I was just there yesterday and they had a lot of new stuff since my last visit in April. Here are the ones I found interesting:

- Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads
- Flammable and Chartru paints
- Lip and eye palettes from Antiquitease and Colour Forms
- #165 brush
- A couple of shadows from BBR and Starflash
- Lots of LE Mattenes and Slimshines (from Cool Heat)
- Cocomotion pigment! GAHH why didn't I wait to buy this at the CCO instead of from the new collection? It's only $13.75
- Greenstroke paint pot (they have Rollickin' too but I picked that up in April)
- A whole whack of MAC lashes, in the new and old packaging

I'm sure there were other products I've forgotten to mention but those were the ones that excited me the most. No MSFs though, apart from the MSFN/shimmer split from a while back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked up Strawberry Blonde and Rich & Ripe l/g, You Say Tomato mattene, and Exhibitionist l/s.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll leave an update after I go to tell you guys if its the same as zosojacks' visit or if theres anything new! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the birthday wish, I can't wait. Shopping trip to Seattle!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 26, 2009)

I went to the CCO on Tuesday and they still didn't have their new stuff in.  I was bummed.  But I am going back up there on Tuesday so I will update then as well.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 2, 2009)

I went to the CCO today and they still do not have their new shipment in.  She said to check back within the next couple of days or next week as it would be in any day now.  I hope that they get some good stuff because they have been lacking for a few months now.


----------



## michthr (Sep 2, 2009)

im hoping to get down there again maybe in october? i hope they have some good stuff in then!


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I went to the CCO today and they still do not have their new shipment in.  She said to check back within the next couple of days or next week as it would be in any day now.  I hope that they get some good stuff because they have been lacking for a few months now._

 
Of course their shipment is delayed, they're waiting for the holiday weekend!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Of course their shipment is delayed, they're waiting for the holiday weekend!_

 
I totally forgot that it is a holiday weekend!  That does make a lot of sense!


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 4, 2009)

does the CCO have black friday sales too ?? i always go to the outlets on BF but never went to the CCO ...


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 4, 2009)

Yaay, I'll be there the weekend after this long weekend. There better be something good there or I'll be very dissapointed, I've been waiting for this trip for months now.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_does the CCO have black friday sales too ?? i always go to the outlets on BF but never went to the CCO ..._

 
It has in the past where they have offered 10% off your entire purchase from 12-4am.

I am not sure if they will this year.  It is a MAD HOUSE there on black friday!


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 6, 2009)

I went on Friday night and nothing new *insert sad face here*


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_I went on Friday night and nothing new *insert sad face here*_

 
What a bummer!  I am going up there next weekend for my birthday so I hope that they will have the new stuff in then!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What a bummer! I am going up there next weekend for my birthday so I hope that they will have the new stuff in then!_

 
Me too! I'll be there sunday the 13th.


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey guys fyi, i think they may have gotten their shipment in. I saw on yt, itsjudytime (who lives in seattle) had a haul of new CCO stuff. I'll call and check tomorrow cause i'm kinda waiting for new stuff.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 10, 2009)

I wasn't able to go to the CCO today but my best friend did and here are a few things that she saw:

Moon River MB
Love Rock MB
HK Tippy Blush
HK Strayin' Lipstick
HK Pink Fish TLC
HK Sweet Strawberry Lipglass
HK Orange Lipglass

She also said that there were a ton of Mineralize Blushes and Eye Shadows although I don't know what colors.  No dazzleglasses or MSFs.  

Sorry I don't know more but I just wanted to update you all with that!


----------



## chaut_01 (Sep 14, 2009)

this was what they had when i went to the cco on friday
msf's at the CCO were brunnette, so ceylon and refined

they had a bunch of different kinds of the mineralized trio/double eyeshadows 

they also had the other hello kitty tinted lip conditioner popster along with pink fish  i also remember seeing the beauty powders from the hello kitty collection tahiatan sand and pretty baby? they also had two lip glosses from the collection a magenta colored one and a really light orange looking one sorry i dont remember the names! 

they  had cocomotion pigment for anyone who wants to buy it at a cheaper price since i know mac is selling cocomotion right now for the full price.

i didnt notice a lot of new eye shadows. 

they also had a some mac compact bronzers i forgot the names, but i know they had the matte bronzer and some shimmery looking bronzer.

oh! and i forgot to mention that they had Way to love lipstick! i forgot which collection this was in!


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 16, 2009)

i went to the CCO today, i didnt see pink fish but i saw the doll tippy, fun and games and the beauty powders they had the lip glasses. The same msf's as chaut said and they had refinded topping.

umm yeah alot of MES and pigments, and they had brushes !!!! the 165, 134 and a few others that i have never seen i guess they came out in a past collection.

all i got was the 134
deep blue green pigment & So Ceylon msf


----------



## AshleyTatton (Sep 17, 2009)

I went and got the Deep Blue Green pigment, Female cream highlighter, and Spaced Out blush. Love them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw everything you guys had reported. Spaced Out is quickly becoming my favorite blush. Turns out Tulalip isn't horribly far from me. 1.5 hour drive on the island, 2 hour ferry and 1.5 hour drive vancouver-washington-tulalip. If I were already in Vancouver I could easily do it.


----------



## limindah (Sep 20, 2009)

finannly they got some new products, I went there couple times for the last two months and nothing is new.. i should check them out asap... need those HK products, I need backup on those blushes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty


----------



## michthr (Sep 20, 2009)

omg they have so ceylon! i have to find a way down there!!! i love that msf! and i think that i want another spaced out blush, i love that blush as well! 

i hate not having my own car to go down there...its only a 2 hour drive from vancouver


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all!  I went to the CCO today and here are a few things that they currently have:

Marquise D, Chingon, Red she said, quiet please, and lollipop loving lipstick.  They also still have strayin lipstick from hello kitty.  They have snowscene, naked frost, sweet strawberry (HK), strawberry blonde, Prrr, and a few other lipglasses but no dazzleglasses.  They have sweet william blush cream, x-rocks, and spaced out blushes.  They also have just a pinch creme blush from Rose Romance.

They have both of the rose romance beauty powders, perfect topping MSF, and brunette MSF.  No refined or so ceylon.  For eye shadows they had evening aura, pen n pink, post haste, idol eyes, french cuff, go, mink & sable, vellum, illegal cargo, and a few other colors.  

They had quite a few shadesticks like lemon chiffon, red velvet, cake shop, lucky jade, sea me, and a few brown shades.  They had raven and mystery kohl powers.

Other things I saw were a large fafi bag, prep & prime refine zone, monogram perfume, pink fish & popster TLCs, both Ungaro ccbs, a lot of richmeatl highlighters from colour forms, neo sci fi bronzer, matte bronze, and refined golden bronzer.  

Pigments they had deep blue green, milk, mutiny, lark about, antique green, gilded green, cocomotion, revved up, reflects rust glitter, and a few others.  They had soft ochre, groundwork, moss scape, rollickin, and another light green paint pot.  They also had dangerzone, word-of-mouth, inter-view, sea & sky, odd couple, heat/element, brightside/gallery gal, silversmith, and a few other MES.  They only had three mineralize blushes left in hot planet and two other darker ones.

That is about all I can remember.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope that is helpful!!!


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey coachkitten, do you know if they had Queen's Sin there? I'm trying to get my hands on it, but I wasn't even able to find it in eBay.


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 25, 2009)

Nevermind. I just called the store.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Hey coachkitten, do you know if they had Queen's Sin there? I'm trying to get my hands on it, but I wasn't even able to find it in eBay._

 
Sorry it took me a bit to get back to you.  I have never seen queen's sin in the CCO before.  Sorry.


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 1, 2009)

So I drove all the way up to Tulalip today, despite a traffic accident during rush hour, only to get there and for some reason they're enforcing the three item rule! I wanted 5 mattene lipsticks, all different colors for myself, I don't sell them to people. I was excited, I had a handful of lipsticks I wanted to get, including "Red, She Said". And the girl told me no....I know the policy exists but typically they just let me use a different debit card or cash for the second transaction. Then she told me I can come back tomorrow....I live over an hour away....seriously? Needless to say, I left empty handed. If I can't get it all I want none of it. 

I'm actually quite disgusted by the entire situation, especially with the declining customer service skills of the people they hire there. I'd rather just pay full price for my MAC items now, I refuse to waste my gas and my time going to a place which doesn't want my business. FAIL Tulalip CCO!


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow that really sucks! I like the whole idea of the CCO, but they do seem to have some outrageous policies going on. They're all weird about giving prices over the phone & refusing people products. What the hell, do they not WANT business?? Weird.


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_So I drove all the way up to Tulalip today, despite a traffic accident during rush hour, only to get there and for some reason they're enforcing the three item rule! I wanted 5 mattene lipsticks, all different colors for myself, I don't sell them to people. I was excited, I had a handful of lipsticks I wanted to get, including "Red, She Said". And the girl told me no....I know the policy exists but typically they just let me use a different debit card or cash for the second transaction. Then she told me I can come back tomorrow....I live over an hour away....seriously? Needless to say, I left empty handed. If I can't get it all I want none of it. 

I'm actually quite disgusted by the entire situation, especially with the declining customer service skills of the people they hire there. I'd rather just pay full price for my MAC items now, I refuse to waste my gas and my time going to a place which doesn't want my business. FAIL Tulalip CCO!_

 

what !! i've been there twice the first time i bought like 10 things with no problem and the second time only three because i didn't see anything else i liked. Honestly i think some of their workers are shady and some are not. But they do have a list of their polices at the register, like we can refuse sale, limit our sales, a limit of $50 and blah blah seems kinda lame.



Was this your first time at the CCO ??


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_what !! i've been there twice the first time i bought like 10 things with no problem and the second time only three because i didn't see anything else i liked. Honestly i think some of their workers are shady and some are not. But they do have a list of their polices at the register, like we can refuse sale, limit our sales, a limit of $50 and blah blah seems kinda lame.



Was this your first time at the CCO ??_

 
nope I go all the time, usually once a month for little things but i normally go in the morning when Jan is working (or usually the older ladies who are better judges of character). Its just lately i've been going later in the evening because of my work schedule. I've never had this problem before either, i at times buy 6 or 7 lipsticks or 5 or more eyeshadows. 

I hate how i'm upset but i can't be too upset because the policy is printed right there, but i still think the policy is ridiculous.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_nope I go all the time, usually once a month for little things but i normally go in the morning when Jan is working (or usually the older ladies who are better judges of character). Its just lately i've been going later in the evening because of my work schedule. I've never had this problem before either, i at times buy 6 or 7 lipsticks or 5 or more eyeshadows. 

I hate how i'm upset but i can't be too upset because the policy is printed right there, but i still think the policy is ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't remember the policy being there.  In fact, when I went there last (about a year ago) they were very helpful helping me pick out several things.  I think I got over 3 items.


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I don't remember the policy being there. In fact, when I went there last (about a year ago) they were very helpful helping me pick out several things. I think I got over 3 items._

 
It sounds to me like they put the policy up and then inforce it whenever they feel like it. I live in Tacoma and I don't go up there that often, so when I do go I usually buy several eyeshadows or lipglosses and they've never said anything about it. I feel like I always get the same girl though. She's never really super friendly, but maybe she doesn't inforce the rule because she doesn't feel like hearing people bitch? IDK


----------



## freyja313 (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't been up there in a really long time but here's my understanding of three item rule:

You can purchase more than three items total but you cannot purchase more than three of the same type of item. So you can purchase three eyeshadows, three lipsticks, three CCBs, three eyeliners and three mascaras all in the same transaction provided you don't go over the dollar limit. 

To further confuse the issue, they subdivided "same" within the category of whatever it was. So by this logic, I was told I could actually purchase 12 eyeshadows, provided they were different finishes since each finish was considered a different type of item (confused yet?) You could buy three frosts, three lustres, three satins and three veluxe pearls, but not six frosts and six lustres. They may have tightened up this rule recently and now limited it to truly three eyeshadows period, but that's how the three item limit was explained to me quite a while ago. I distinctly remember too because the gal ringing me up had to open each e/s box to check the finishes on the containers, and that's when/why she explained it to me.


----------



## SMMY (Oct 5, 2009)

Not from this area, but I know it's really confusing. My local CCOs still interprets 3 of the same items as 3 of the exact same items, like I can't purchase more than three Femme Fi eye shadows, but I can purchase five or six eye shadows as long as they're different - not types but just different shadows. It unfortunately doesn't seem to be uniform, not only from store to store, but from SA to SA. I just feel fortunate that my CCOs seem more focused on making sales and not arbitrarily enforcing rules.

Also, as frequently as I visit my CCOs, I don't usually buy more than one of any given item and am on friendly terms with the SAs there. All the ladies at my counter have been really nice and helpful, though I know others have had less than satisfactory experiences. They know I'm a makeup collector and so maybe there is less suspicion that I'm picking up stuff for resale on ebay (which I don't) or other places. I know from discussions with one of my CCO's SA, that people who pick up more than one of a given item, raises a red flag with the personnel there. When people go there with just the idea of subsidizing their shopping expedition with ebay sales (not making any accusations or judgments here) but it also makes an impression on people that work there as well, and not a good one. I know a couple of people who have been banned at CCOs for just that reason. Just a word of warning that if you frequently buy more than one of an item at a CCO, you're probably going to be more  closely watched at your CCO in the future. Not that it's fair, but it seems to be common practice at a lot of CCOs. 

/end of rambling observation


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 6, 2009)

Its just an unfortunate situation, last time i bought 5 paints and the lady informed me about it but then just had me use another debit card. She wasn't suspicious or anything, and each time i returned after that she never had an issue with me. I come in once a month so she knows my habits, the younger afternoon/weekend staff doesn't know me from eve. I just need to start going during another part of the day, I need consistency dang it!!!


----------



## SMMY (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Its just an unfortunate situation, last time i bought 5 paints and the lady informed me about it but then just had me use another debit card. She wasn't suspicious or anything, and each time i returned after that she never had an issue with me. I come in once a month so she knows my habits, the younger afternoon/weekend staff doesn't know me from eve. I just need to start going during another part of the day, I need consistency dang it!!!_

 
I completely agree. It is too arbitrary. If they really want to have a hard and fast policy and are that concerned with people abusing the system, they should just start keeping a database with regards to people's purchases. That way if there is someone who is actually abusing the policy, they can easily catch it by tracking purchases in the database, flagging the name and addressing the person at purchase. This would be more accurate than simply trying to guess who is abusing it. I don't know why they don't do this already. It would be fair and accurate. Customers shouldn't be getting accused erroneously by some SA who thinks she remembers someone.


----------



## evilrose (Oct 9, 2009)

has anyone been there lately? i don't have time to head down there this weekend but my mom will be going.  

just wondering if there's anything interesting to pick up


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evilrose* 

 
_has anyone been there lately? i don't have time to head down there this weekend but my mom will be going.  

just wondering if there's anything interesting to pick up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was at the CCO this afternoon and they had some great stuff in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye Shadows: Et Tu Bouquet, Of Summer, Silverthorn, Warming Trend, Flashtrack, Star By Night, Blue Flame, Grand Entrance, Femme Fi, Evening Aura, Time & Space, Post Haste, Pen n Pink, French Cuff, Sugarshot, Knight, Deep Shade, Mink & Sable, Go, and a few other colors.

Paint Pots: Soft Ochre, Moss Scape, Greenstroke, and Rollickin'

Pigments: Milk, Deep Blue Green, Blonde's Gold, Antique Green, Cocomotion, Bell Bottom Blue, Lark About, Mutiny, Reflects Rust Glitter, Reflects Antique Gold Glitter, and a few others.  They also had the warm holiday pigment set.

Quads: Both HK quads, Shadowy Lady, and Tempting.  Also they had a few various holiday palettes from last year.

Lipsticks: Show Orchid, Lollipop Lovin', Strayin', Fresh Brew (HK), Cutester, Most Popular, Red She Said, and a lot of other brown/dark colors.  Tons of Mattenes and Slimshines including Night Violet.

Creamsheen Glasses: Boy Bait, Looks Like Sin, Petite Indulgence

Lipglass: Mimmy, Sweet Strawberry, Bad Kitty, Soft Wave, Strawberry Blonde, Prrr, and a ton more.

Tendertones: E-Z Baby, Take a Hint, Hush Hush, and about 6-7 more.

MSFs: Brunette, Refined, Perfect Topping, and one lone Petticoat behind the counter.

Blushes: True Romance BPB, Moon River MB, Earth to Earth MB, Stark Naked, Enough Said, Sweet William, Tippy, Fun & Games, and a few other dark browns.

Random Items: Hello Kitty Doll, Monogram Perfume, Prep & Prime Refine Zone, & Large Fafi Bag

That is all that I can think of right now.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 10, 2009)

^^^If someone is going maybe you could do a CP for me?  I am looking for the following...

Creamsheen Glasses: Boy Bait, Looks Like Sin, Petite Indulgence

PM me if you can!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, we have no CCO's here and the one in Niagara Falls (almost 2 hours away) is the closest but it is crap!!!


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 11, 2009)

I went to the CCO today, they had a lot of good stuff. They had a good amount of Perfect Topping and Refined MSF. I picked up Hot Planet Mineralize Blush and Blossoming Blushcreme. I also noticed they had the monogram sheer mystery powders from last year. They only had one of each out as a tester, so I'm not sure if they're behind the counter or what. They were $35. They had pretty much everything coachkitten mentioned, except I didn't see Sweet William Blushcreme. I also got a Gingerroot cremestick liner and Prrr lipglass, which is so SEXAY! I almost wish I had gotten 2


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 24, 2009)

any1 one of u  WA ladies been up there recently ...


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_any1 one of u  WA ladies been up there recently ..._

 
I was there on Wednesday and here are some of the new items that I saw:

Graphic Garden Palette
Fresh Cut Palette
Trip Cool Eyes Palette (the new one that just came out w/ Whistle, Leisuretime, and three other purple colors)
Nice Kitty lipglass
165 brush

They still had all of the HK lipsticks minus Fashion Mews.

Eye Shadows: Woodwinked, Idol Eyes, Vellum, Warming Trend, Top Knot, French Cuff, Post Haste, Pen n pink, star by night, sugarshot, dear cupcake, gulf stream, knight, silverthorn, of summer, et tu bouquet, and a few others.

Blushes: Enough Said, Grand Duo, Hot Planet, Earth to Earth, Moon River, Intenso, and a few other of the grand duo blushes.

The pigments, brushes, nail polishes, and lipglasses were pretty much the same.

They also had the Bobbi Brown brights palette if anyone is interested.


----------



## Diva6833 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my first time posting here, woot woot! heheh..

So i live in Canada, and am going down to the CCO this weekend to get some MAC stuff.. but I was wondering if anyone could give me the prices at this store so I could compare with the canadian price n see if its even worth checkin the store out! I have a list of stuff that Im looking for but cant find my damn list to share with you guys, lol, would love to know how much their eyeshadows, lipsticks/lipglosses, paint pots & MSF's cost? also, do they carry Foundations as well? 

Thank u so much guys! Im loving this site already


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva6833* 

 
_Hey everyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my first time posting here, woot woot! heheh..

So i live in Canada, and am going down to the CCO this weekend to get some MAC stuff.. but I was wondering if anyone could give me the prices at this store so I could compare with the canadian price n see if its even worth checkin the store out! I have a list of stuff that Im looking for but cant find my damn list to share with you guys, lol, would love to know how much their eyeshadows, lipsticks/lipglosses, paint pots & MSF's cost? also, do they carry Foundations as well? 

Thank u so much guys! Im loving this site already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I copied this from the CCO Price List thread:

Blush $12.25
Lipstick $10.00
Ligglass $10.00
Pigment $13.75
Glitter $11.75
Mascara $7.00 to 8.50 depending on which one
Quads $25.75 to 32.75
Lashes $8.50 (older packaging $7.00)
Fluidlines $10.50
Paintpots $11.75
Paints $11.75
Eyeshadows $10.25
MSF $19.00

Everything is usually around 30% off the original retail.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/c...eneral-102765/

Have a good time at the CCO!  It is so much fun to shop there!


----------



## MelmoK (Oct 29, 2009)

Is anyone doing CPs for this CCO?


----------



## Diva6833 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I copied this from the CCO Price List thread:

Blush $12.25
Lipstick $10.00
Ligglass $10.00
Pigment $13.75
Glitter $11.75
Mascara $7.00 to 8.50 depending on which one
Quads $25.75 to 32.75
Lashes $8.50 (older packaging $7.00)
Fluidlines $10.50
Paintpots $11.75
Paints $11.75
Eyeshadows $10.25
MSF $19.00

Everything is usually around 30% off the original retail.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/c...eneral-102765/

Have a good time at the CCO!  It is so much fun to shop there!_

 

Thank you soooo much coachkitten u rock!! 

Hmm.. looks like I will still be saving more with my Pro card, but I guess CCO is mainly for us addicts and collectors who have missed a collection or want a discontinued item. Sorry im new to this CCO thing, forgive me if I sound retarded, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, im excited to shop there and also terrified of the negative things Ive heard from the employees there .. I hope theyre nice to me cuz Im all about customer service and Ive been looking fwd to this day in SO LONG, so hopefully I'll leave the store with a smile on my face, hehe


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 30, 2009)

I personally have never had a problem with any of the staff that works there so hopefully you won't either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a great time and let us know what you get!


----------



## Diva6833 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_
Have a great time and let us know what you get!_

 

Hey guys!
So I went to the CCO on saturday, but I got there about 15 mins before they were closing so i didnt really have much time to browse the store & look at everything unfortunately.. But i got a few things that I had been hoping to get my hands on for some time now!

I got:  
Hello Kitty Blush, Tippy (I already had this but I got a backup)
Hello Kitty Lipgloss, She Loves Candy + Sweet Strawberry 
Neo Sci Fi Bronzer, Solar Riche
Fafi Lipstick, Utterly Frivolous 
Paint Pot, Moss Scape

I was quite happy with the customer service, although they never greeted me when I entered the store and the employees were having a discussion and completely ignoring me.. but after a few minutes they were very helpful & nice.. I was impressed!


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva6833* 

 
_Hey guys!
So I went to the CCO on saturday, but I got there about 15 mins before they were closing so i didnt really have much time to browse the store & look at everything unfortunately.. But i got a few things that I had been hoping to get my hands on for some time now!

I got: 
Hello Kitty Blush, Tippy (I already had this but I got a backup)
Hello Kitty Lipgloss, She Loves Candy + Sweet Strawberry 
Neo Sci Fi Bronzer, Solar Riche
Fafi Lipstick, Utterly Frivolous 
Paint Pot, Moss Scape

I was quite happy with the customer service, although they never greeted me when I entered the store and the employees were having a discussion and completely ignoring me.. but after a few minutes they were very helpful & nice.. I was impressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you got some nice stuff !!! i actually prefer when they dont help you lol .. did they have fun and games blush i think i need a back up of it


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_you got some nice stuff !!! i actually prefer when they dont help you lol .. did they have fun and games blush i think i need a back up of it_

 
I was there on Tuesday and they had a lot of Fun and games blush.


----------



## Half N Half (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Has anyone been to the CCO recently and seen anything new? The last time I went was about a month ago. Also, do any of you know if they usually have a black friday sale?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Hey everyone!

Has anyone been to the CCO recently and seen anything new? The last time I went was about a month ago. Also, do any of you know if they usually have a black friday sale?_

 
I was there on Tuesday of last week and they had just made their new order that day.  She said that it takes about 15 days from the day they order to receive their new stuff in so they should have it by the 16th.

The past two years they have done a black friday sale where from 12am-4am they offer an additional 10% off everything.  I am not sure what they are going to do this year.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ i just got an email from the outlets and the CCO wasn't listed as having an event on BF


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2009)

I am going to the outlet on Friday and I will double check with them.  I could have sworn that the manager said they would be participating this year.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 18, 2009)

oh really the email i got also said that coach wasn't having a bf sale, but they always do so i guess they haven't updated their bf sales list yet.


I don't think im going this year how about yourself coachkitten ??


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_oh really the email i got also said that coach wasn't having a bf sale, but they always do so i guess they haven't updated their bf sales list yet.


I don't think im going this year how about yourself coachkitten ??_

 
I don't think that I am going this year either.  It is just so crazy there that it makes the whole experience almost not even fun.  I am hoping that the CCO has new stuff in on Friday so I can get the stuff I want before it becomes picked over next week.


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah i know some people are crazy on bf, and the CCO already has such low prices for their things anyways. I wanted to go before bf but the weather has been so gross latley that i haven't been able to, let us know if they get anything good hopefully i can still be able to go before next thursday.


----------



## evilrose (Nov 20, 2009)

i hope they have new stuff in.  i'll be driving down there tomorrow.


----------



## tinkersweetie (Nov 21, 2009)

can anyone update what they have there lately? TIA


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 22, 2009)

I was there on Friday and they did not have their new shipment in.  They said they hoped by this upcoming week that they would have it.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey all!  I just wanted to let you all know that I called the CCO today and they still have not gotten their new shipment in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She said hopefully in the next week.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 3, 2009)

My best friend went to the CCO today and they did have some new things in.  I only got a few updates but they have refined MSF, both of the heatherette beauty powders, and painterly paint pot.  They didn't get very much in but I am going to try and go this weekend so I can update more and check it out!


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 6, 2009)

Katie, were you able to get out there? I am hoping to go on either Tuesday or Wednesday as a little late birthday gift to myself. (My birthday is Monday.) But it is a very long bus ride for me (3 buses and over an hour and a half time each way) so I don't want to make a wasted trip.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Katie, were you able to get out there? I am hoping to go on either Tuesday or Wednesday as a little late birthday gift to myself. (My birthday is Monday.) But it is a very long bus ride for me (3 buses and over an hour and a half time each way) so I don't want to make a wasted trip._

 
Happy almost birthday April! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did not end up getting to go to the outlet this week.  From what I heard it didn't sound like they got a ton of stuff in.  If I do go in the next few days I will update with what I see.


----------



## MissCrystal (Dec 7, 2009)

i went to the CCO last wednesday, they didn't have too much (from the last time i went). But if its your first time there i'll try and remember what they did have ..

Refined MSF
165 Brush
134 Brush
Cocomotion/Deep Blue Green and some other pigments
Rollinkin/ Bare Study and a green paint pot
Some cream blushes
both hello kitty beauty powders
Eyshadows from coolheat collection
Sea and sky shadestick
Lipglosses/lip sticks from Neo Sci Fi
The trip 2008 pallets

 ummm thats all i can remember .. let us know if you get anything


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 10, 2009)

I was at the CCO on Tuesday and they had everything that MissCrystal said.  They also had a ton of stark naked blushes for anyone that is interested.  

They sure didn't get very much in.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 25, 2009)

The CCO had a few new items in when I was there on Wednesday.  

They had both of the brush sets from Graphic Gardens, the full size 187 brush, Dreammaker e/s, Grand Entrance e/s, Submarine e/s, brunette MSF, refined MSF, Perfect Topping MSF.  

They also had Sun Siren and Seductress Look Boxes from Nordstrom.  They were only $41.50.  Such a good deal.

Not a ton of new stuff but a few good things.  Hope that helps someone!

EDIT: They also had both of the Naked Honey Hightlight Powders.


----------



## juxteyes (Jan 7, 2010)

HI everyone. I haven't been to the CCO since May, that is quite awhile ago I know. Anyways, it looks like ACW doesn't have anymore stock of my favorite lipglass in Cherry Blossom. Let me know if you happen to see it. I would really appreciate it. I know the CoC stuff made it there awhile ago, but not sure it's still a possibility. Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2010)

I have seen cherry blossom there before but I was just there today and I didn't see it.  I will keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## juxteyes (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have seen cherry blossom there before but I was just there today and I didn't see it.  I will keep my eyes peeled for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I think I might have seen it there last time I was there, but my memory could also be playing tricks on me! Thanks so much.


----------



## evilrose (Jan 20, 2010)

i didn't see cherry blossom when i was there on saturday.

but i did overhear that they were suppose to get in a new shipment this week.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 21, 2010)

I went to the CCO yesterday and they told me that they are no longer going to carry any nail polish.  I thought that was a bit strange.  

I hope that they do get some new stuff in this week.  I was able to find an e-z baby tendertone when I was there!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm going to make a stop there tomorrow... Hopefully they have some stuff worth having!


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_I'm going to make a stop there tomorrow... Hopefully they have some stuff worth having!_

 
Let us know what you find!  I may try to make it there this next week!


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys!

I went to the CCO yesterday. It was the longest day ever, so please excuse my memory! Here are some things I remember seeing...

Eyeshadows - Knight, Henna, Pen n Pink, Blue Flame, Aquavert, Time & Space and Magnetic Fields from Neo Sci Fi. Mineralize Eyeshadow Duos in Sea & Sky, Heat Element, Odd Couple and 2 others. Lucky Tom and Too Dolly Palettes from Hello Kitty.

Pigments - Deep Blue Green, Circa Plum, Spiritualize. They had several others, but I don't remember the names.

Lipstick - I really didn't look at these much, so I only remember Show Orchid and 2 of the Moonbathe lipsticks.

Lipglass - Soft Wave, Ensign, Love Knot, Hey Sailor, and they had Cherry Blossom!

Blush - Again, I really didn't look at these. I only picked up Flirt & Tease.

They also had Cheeky Bronze MSF, the lip bags from Holiday '08, one of the Hello Kitty beauty powders, one of the Style Warriors bronzing powders, and Heatherette Smooth Harmony beauty powder.


So yea...nothing really too exciting. HTH!

On another note, they were having a MONSTER sale at Coach! The ladies at the front door were handing out 20% off coupons for your entire purchase. I got a bag that was originally $358 and a wallet that was originally $218 for a total of $215!!! I was beyond excited!


----------



## pleomorphic (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, not very much, eh?  I think I'll hold off until a little later.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## forevernars (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I went to the CCO yesterday and they told me that they are no longer going to carry any nail polish.  I thought that was a bit strange.  

I hope that they do get some new stuff in this week.  I was able to find an e-z baby tendertone when I was there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey,
Coachkitten I'm by the Seattle area I didn't know they have a mac thing up here? I'm sorry I don't know what a CCO is? Can you tell me? I saw your dirrections on how to get there from I-5 but is this like a place to get mac cheaper or something? If that's the case I'm going down tomorrow I hope to see you there sometime


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *forevernars* 

 
_Hey,
Coachkitten I'm by the Seattle area I didn't know they have a mac thing up here? I'm sorry I don't know what a CCO is? Can you tell me? I saw your dirrections on how to get there from I-5 but is this like a place to get mac cheaper or something? If that's the case I'm going down tomorrow I hope to see you there sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi forevernars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CCO stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet.  It is a store that has Estee Lauder brand cosmetics, fragrances, and skincare.  The brands that they carry are Estee Lauder, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Bumble & Bumble, Perscriptives, Origins, MAC, and a few others.  The prices of the items are usually 25-30% off of the normal retail.  For example the MAC lipsticks are $10 and the eye shadows are $10.25.  They have a lot of overstock items and also they get quite a bit of limited edition MAC items.

You should check it out as it is worth the drive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to hear what you get!!


----------



## forevernars (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi forevernars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CCO stands for Cosmetics Company Outlet.  It is a store that has Estee Lauder brand cosmetics, fragrances, and skincare.  The brands that they carry are Estee Lauder, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Bumble & Bumble, Perscriptives, Origins, MAC, and a few others.  The prices of the items are usually 25-30% off of the normal retail.  For example the MAC lipsticks are $10 and the eye shadows are $10.25.  They have a lot of overstock items and also they get quite a bit of limited edition MAC items.

You should check it out as it is worth the drive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to hear what you get!!_

 
Awesome!! Thank you hunny. I will probably go tomorrow seeing as it's payday anyways. This is awesome I wish I heard of it sooner


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!  I went to the CCO today and here are some of the things that they had:

Cherry Blossom,Cult of Cherry,Liberated Style Warrior,Style Warrior brown lipglass,Fafi Totally It
Show Orchid lipstick (they didn't have a very good selection of lipsticks)
Slimshines:Tropic Glow Slimshine, Grenadine, & a gold yellow one
Tendertones: Both of the greenish ones, Take a hint, hot & saucy, sweet tooth, and about 5 others.  No more e-z baby though.
Two of the tri-color lipglasses (don't remember the names)
Molasses Pearlglide
Paint Pots:Quite Natural, Soft Ochre, Greenstroke, and Rollickin
Pigments: Spiritualize, Reflects Rust glitter, Circa Plum, Deep Blue Green, Mutiny, Cocomotion, and a few others.
Blushes: Flirt & Tease, Blossoming, X-Rocks, Enough Said
MSFs: Porcelain Pink, Refined, Sunny by Nature, Cheeky Bronze, Light Medium natural/shimmer, medium natural/shimmer, dark natural/shimmer
Beauty Powders: Pretty Baby, Smooth Harmony, Summer Rose, and the other rose romance BP
Eye Shadows: Night Maneuvors, Vibrant Grape, Juiced, Grain, Post Haste, Pen n Pink, Aquavert, Blue Flame, Submarine, Bold & Brazen, and a few others.
MES: Sea & Sky, Family Silver, Earthly Delight, and a few others.
Brushes: 187 & 165 

EDIT: I forgot to add that they had the Tone Grey quad, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, Too Dolly, Lucky Tom quads, and the fafi quad with the green shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all that I can remember.  If I think of anymore I will add it.


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 3, 2010)

I keep thinking I will suck it up and take the bus out from downtown Seattle since I hate taking my motorcycle on the freeway, but am afraid of committing myself to a full day of commuting to save $5.  Those of you who have tried getting to the CCO by bus, how is it?  Do you have to wait a long time at the transfer points?  Are the stops easy to find?  I'm thinking it could be worth it for me to go on a weekend when they have a decent stock of brushes/LE stuff.


----------



## pleomorphic (Feb 4, 2010)

It's not too bad to take your motorcycle up there.  I've ridden a KLR 650 from Seattle to La Conner.  What about a Zip Car, and you could make a day of it to make it worth it?


----------



## Novavelle (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone! I went to the CCO today and here are some of the things that they had:

Cherry Blossom,Cult of Cherry,Liberated Style Warrior,Style Warrior brown lipglass,Fafi Totally It
Show Orchid lipstick (they didn't have a very good selection of lipsticks)
Slimshines:Tropic Glow Slimshine, Grenadine, & a gold yellow one
Tendertones: Both of the greenish ones, Take a hint, hot & saucy, sweet tooth, and about 5 others. No more e-z baby though.
Two of the tri-color lipglasses (don't remember the names)
Molasses Pearlglide
Paint Pots:Quite Natural, Soft Ochre, Greenstroke, and Rollickin
Pigments: Spiritualize, Reflects Rust glitter, Circa Plum, Deep Blue Green, Mutiny, Cocomotion, and a few others.
Blushes: Flirt & Tease, Blossoming, X-Rocks, Enough Said
MSFs: Porcelain Pink, Refined, Sunny by Nature, Cheeky Bronze, Light Medium natural/shimmer, medium natural/shimmer, dark natural/shimmer
Beauty Powders: Pretty Baby, Smooth Harmony, Summer Rose, and the other rose romance BP
Eye Shadows: Night Maneuvors, Vibrant Grape, Juiced, Grain, Post Haste, Pen n Pink, Aquavert, Blue Flame, Submarine, Bold & Brazen, and a few others.
MES: Sea & Sky, Family Silver, Earthly Delight, and a few others.
Brushes: 187 & 165 

EDIT: I forgot to add that they had the Tone Grey quad, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, Too Dolly, Lucky Tom quads, and the fafi quad with the green shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all that I can remember. If I think of anymore I will add it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*Can I move into your CCO please?! Mine sound's like crap compared to your's!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 6, 2010)

Ohh thanks for the repost coachkitten! I'll be in Tulalip tomorrow so now I know it's worth it to swing over to the other side of the rez


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi everyone!  I went to the CCO today and here are some of the things that they had:

Cherry Blossom,Cult of Cherry,Liberated Style Warrior,Style Warrior brown lipglass,Fafi Totally It
Show Orchid lipstick (they didn't have a very good selection of lipsticks)
Slimshines:Tropic Glow Slimshine, Grenadine, & a gold yellow one
Tendertones: Both of the greenish ones, Take a hint, hot & saucy, sweet tooth, and about 5 others.  No more e-z baby though.
Two of the tri-color lipglasses (don't remember the names)
Molasses Pearlglide
Paint Pots:Quite Natural, Soft Ochre, Greenstroke, and Rollickin
Pigments: Spiritualize, Reflects Rust glitter, Circa Plum, Deep Blue Green, Mutiny, Cocomotion, and a few others.
Blushes: Flirt & Tease, Blossoming, X-Rocks, Enough Said
MSFs: Porcelain Pink, Refined, Sunny by Nature, Cheeky Bronze, Light Medium natural/shimmer, medium natural/shimmer, dark natural/shimmer
Beauty Powders: Pretty Baby, Smooth Harmony, Summer Rose, and the other rose romance BP
Eye Shadows: Night Maneuvors, Vibrant Grape, Juiced, Grain, Post Haste, Pen n Pink, Aquavert, Blue Flame, Submarine, Bold & Brazen, and a few others.
MES: Sea & Sky, Family Silver, Earthly Delight, and a few others.
Brushes: 187 & 165 

EDIT: I forgot to add that they had the Tone Grey quad, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, Too Dolly, Lucky Tom quads, and the fafi quad with the green shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all that I can remember.  If I think of anymore I will add it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you coachkitten, i finally got my Cult of Cherry backup!! So obviously I went today and everything mentioned was still there but 
no Soft Ochre paint pot (sold out right before I got there)
1 Rubenesque paint pot left
no Blossoming blush but they've got Sweet as Cocoa
Blue Flame e/s is gone
Other than that everything else is still there!


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_thank you coachkitten, i finally got my Cult of Cherry backup!! So obviously I went today and everything mentioned was still there but 
no Soft Ochre paint pot (sold out right before I got there)
1 Rubenesque paint pot left
no Blossoming blush but they've got Sweet as Cocoa
Blue Flame e/s is gone
Other than that everything else is still there!_

 

hey didn't you have a problem last time you went ?? how was the customer service this time ??


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 7, 2010)

Weird... I was there today, they had 2 Blue Flame shadows and 4 Soft Ochre paint pots!

I got a backup 187, Refined MSF, Stars N Rockets es, Grain es, and a Red Velvet shadestick.

A younger blonde girl was working and she was very nice and helpful. She also showed me a bunch of stuff they didn't have out because they didn't have testers. So always ask if they have anything other than what's on the shelf


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_Weird... I was there today, they had 2 Blue Flame shadows and 4 Soft Ochre paint pots!

I got a backup 187, Refined MSF, Stars N Rockets es, Grain es, and a Red Velvet shadestick.

A younger blonde girl was working and she was very nice and helpful. She also showed me a bunch of stuff they didn't have out because they didn't have testers. So always ask if they have anything other than what's on the shelf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got there at like 130ish and she said they were all sold out of that paint pot. I saw 2 submarine e/s but no blue flame e/s. And I asked whats behind the counter, thats how i knew about the Rubenesque pp (they had no tester), there was just nothing I wanted and my pocketbook thanks me for that. 

And the customer service was much better this time, I usually talk with Jan and she's really nice so I had no issue getting my items.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 13, 2010)

Heading up there again tomorrow... Hopefully they still have some of the stuff I want but didn't get last weekend!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Feb 13, 2010)

They still have Soft Ochre paintpots... And quite a few of them to boot. They still have tons of good stuff. I got Cheeky Bronze MSF, Quite natural paint pot, X-Rocks blush, What A Dame!, Refined Golden from Style Warriors, Summer Rose beauty powder from A Rose Romance, and Sea Me shadestick.


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_*They still have Soft Ochre paintpots*... And quite a few of them to boot. They still have tons of good stuff. I got Cheeky Bronze MSF, Quite natural paint pot, X-Rocks blush, What A Dame!, Refined Golden from Style Warriors, Summer Rose beauty powder from A Rose Romance, and Sea Me shadestick._

 
i'm hoping that was a new shipment cause being lied to really sucks....


----------



## Cinci (Feb 27, 2010)

Has anyone been here lately? DO the CCO's ever get Pro Items?   I'm wondering if the pigments in the old jars have hit the shelves of the CCO's yet..


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_Has anyone been here lately? DO the CCO's ever get Pro Items?   I'm wondering if the pigments in the old jars have hit the shelves of the CCO's yet.._

 
I am going on Tuesday so I will update with what I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Normally the CCOs don't seem to get pro items but I did see polished ivory pigment at the Las Vegas pro store when I was there on Monday so who knows what is going to show up now because of the jar change.

Anything you want me to be on the lookout for?


----------



## Cinci (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am going on Tuesday so I will update with what I see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normally the CCOs don't seem to get pro items but I did see polished ivory pigment at the Las Vegas pro store when I was there on Monday so who knows what is going to show up now because of the jar change.

Anything you want me to be on the lookout for?_

 
I didn't think they normally got pro items, but that would be awesome if they did because of the jar change!!  I'm particularily looking for Tan, Gold (Metal) Acid Orange, and Basic Red.   Thank you so much for checking for me


----------



## juxteyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone! I made it up to the CCO this afternoon. I asked for Soft Ochre paint pot and I was told that they sold out of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The reason that I traveled to the CCO was to purchase a lipglass that I love called Cherry Blossom, but they didn't have any in stock. I asked and she checked the drawer for me. Another sad face for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to everybody who looked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things I remember seeing:
Young thing lipglass
Personal touch lipglass
Cult of Cherry lipglass
Blush of Youth Beauty powder from Rose Romance
Summer Rose Beauty powder from Rose Romance
The Tone grey quad
The tempting quad
The shadowy lady quad
The Smoke and mirrors palette from holiday
Both Dame Edna beauty powders
Little VI lustreglass
Greenstroke paint pot
Quite Natural paint pot
Style Demon mineralized blush
Daft Pink mineralized blush
Improvise mineralized blush
Cheeky and Cheerful mineralized blush
Romp eyeshadow
Many Neo-Sci Fi shadows
Hello Kitty Plush doll
Hello kitty beauty powder
Intriguing Scarlet palette the classic eyes-Poppy something
So Ceylon msf
165 brush that came out with BBR


----------



## juxteyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxteyes* 

 
_Hi Everyone! I made it up to the CCO this afternoon. I asked for Soft Ochre paint pot and I was told that they sold out of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The reason that I traveled to the CCO was to purchase a lipglass that I love called Cherry Blossom, but they didn't have any in stock. I asked and she checked the drawer for me. Another sad face for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to everybody who looked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things I remember seeing:
Young thing lipglass
Personal touch lipglass
Cult of Cherry lipglass
Blush of Youth Beauty powder from Rose Romance
Summer Rose Beauty powder from Rose Romance
The Tone grey quad
The tempting quad
The shadowy lady quad
The Smoke and mirrors palette from holiday
Both Dame Edna beauty powders
Little VI lustreglass
Greenstroke paint pot
Quite Natural paint pot
Style Demon mineralized blush
Daft Pink mineralized blush
Improvise mineralized blush
Cheeky and Cheerful mineralized blush
Romp eyeshadow
Many Neo-Sci Fi shadows
Hello Kitty Plush doll
Hello kitty beauty powder
Intriguing Scarlet palette the classic eyes-Poppy something
So Ceylon msf
165 brush that came out with BBR_

 
I also remember they had:

Porcelain Pink MSF
Refined MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
Vanilla Pigment
Antique Green pigment
Spiritualize pigment
Pink Bronze pigment
Cocomotion pigment
Henna eyeshadow
Time and Space eyeshadow
Night Manouvers eyeshadow
On A Mission beauty powder blush
Graphic Garden Palette Cool Eyes
Graphic Garden Palette Warm eyes
Holiday 08 Palettes (Poppy palette)
Rollickin' Paint Pot 
Foxy Lady Eye kohl
Holiday 08 Lip sets 
Holiday 08 Brush sets
134 brush
187 brush
Voile Slimshine


----------



## evilrose (Mar 2, 2010)

i've been waiting for so ceylon msf to show up for a while now.  thing is that i won't be making that 2 hour trip south any time soon


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all!

I just wanted to add a few things that I don't think were mentioned.  They had pink bronze, melon, and kitchamas (sp) pigments.  They also had all of the palettes from the holiday collection.  They had both of the holiday lip bags with the dazzleglasses, liners, and lipsticks.  All of the pigment sets and one of the eye bags with the brown fluidline.  Sorry I can't remember the names of any of them.

Also they had midnight maddness and its a miracle MES.  Rose Romance & More to love lipstick.  Naked Honey lotion and a TON of loose mineral foundation in all colors except light.  They also had daft pink, hand finished, improvise, and 3 other MB.

That is all I can think of.  They had quite a bit of stuff right now.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 3, 2010)

delete


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 10, 2010)

Any updates? I'm planning to head down soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA! oxox


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2010)

I was there yesterday and they still have the same stuff as mentioned before.


----------



## juxteyes (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well! I had a quick question about MAC perfumes, has anyone ever seen any at the CCO? 

I am really interested in MAC Turquatic right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a quick thought, let me know if anyone has seen any there.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxteyes* 

 
_Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well! I had a quick question about MAC perfumes, has anyone ever seen any at the CCO? 

I am really interested in MAC Turquatic right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a quick thought, let me know if anyone has seen any there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I have seen MAC perfume there and they do have some at the moment.  To be honest though I don't know what exact scents they have at the moment.  Maybe give them a call and ask.  I should be going next week so I can check then if you don't find out by then.


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 13, 2010)

Would someone be willing to CP a Porcelain Pink for me? I live in Spokane and never get over there lol


----------



## psychotums (Mar 14, 2010)

As it turns out I'm going to be heading into Seattle the second weekend in April and my step-mom said we could check out the Outlet Malls together. This will be my first trip into a CCO, being from Canada, so I'm REALLY excited. I'm hoping to spot some FAFI paintpots, Heatherette beauty powders, any brushes, and Bobbi Brown (Does anyone keep track of the Bobbi at the CCO?). I really appreciate all the updates you folks do, that makes it nice to keep track. If I were to call around the time of my visit do you think they would tell me when their most recent shipment was or will be in? Or do they not do that? Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotums* 

 
_As it turns out I'm going to be heading into Seattle the second weekend in April and my step-mom said we could check out the Outlet Malls together. This will be my first trip into a CCO, being from Canada, so I'm REALLY excited. I'm hoping to spot some FAFI paintpots, Heatherette beauty powders, any brushes, and Bobbi Brown (Does anyone keep track of the Bobbi at the CCO?). I really appreciate all the updates you folks do, that makes it nice to keep track. If I were to call around the time of my visit do you think they would tell me when their most recent shipment was or will be in? Or do they not do that? Thanks in advance! ^^_

 
They always say that it is just fine to call to check on shipments.  And if you tell them the name of the product you are looking for they don't have a problem with checking to see if they have it.

I normally just go straight for MAC so I never really look at the Bobbi Brown stuff.


----------



## pleomorphic (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotums* 

 
_As it turns out I'm going to be heading into Seattle the second weekend in April and my step-mom said we could check out the Outlet Malls together. This will be my first trip into a CCO, being from Canada, so I'm REALLY excited. I'm hoping to spot some FAFI paintpots, Heatherette beauty powders, any brushes, and Bobbi Brown (Does anyone keep track of the Bobbi at the CCO?). I really appreciate all the updates you folks do, that makes it nice to keep track. If I were to call around the time of my visit do you think they would tell me when their most recent shipment was or will be in? Or do they not do that? Thanks in advance! ^^_

 
I was there last week and they had Platinum Pink SB, that little palette with all the tiny little bright colors, body SB, traincase, and in MAC they had Mutiny, Melon, Copper Sparkle, Dark Soul, Antique Green, Vanilla pigments with some Heatherette and Dame Edna powders I really didn't look at.  Let's see...Sharkskin, Lucky Jade, Shimmersand, Fresh Cement Shadesticks, Porcelain Pink and Petticoat MSF along with some of the natural ones, Flammable Paint, a bunch of Paint Pots, and a bunch of the holiday sets.  That's all I remember.  Oh, and a holiday Clinique set with the Pink Chocolate Shimmering Tones.


----------



## psychotums (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks guys ^^

I can't wait until April. I love deals and it's hard to find a good makeup deal around here, that's for sure! Plus, my dollar is almost on par, YAY!


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleomorphic* 

 
_I was there last week and they had Platinum Pink SB, that little palette with all the tiny little bright colors, body SB, traincase, and in MAC they had Mutiny, Melon, Copper Sparkle, Dark Soul, Antique Green, Vanilla pigments with some Heatherette and Dame Edna powders I really didn't look at. Let's see...Sharkskin, Lucky Jade, Shimmersand, Fresh Cement Shadesticks, Porcelain Pink and Petticoat MSF along with some of the natural ones, Flammable Paint, a bunch of Paint Pots, and a bunch of the holiday sets. That's all I remember. Oh, and a holiday Clinique set with the Pink Chocolate Shimmering Tones._

 

Ugh, why can I not live closer!? Flammable always eludes me lol


----------



## Diva6833 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys!

I know CCO's have limited edition stuff and thats one of the reasons why makeup lovers love shopping there, but I have a mac pro card, im just wondering if I would be saving or losing money by buying a permanent item from the CCO instead of just buying it with my pro card from a pro store? For example, soft ocher paintpot is permanent, should I just get it from my MAC store or get it from the CCO lol.. I want to see which one costs less.. sorry for the confusion, Im going from Vancouver and want to calculate and see how things work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thx!


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva6833* 

 
_Hey guys!

I know CCO's have limited edition stuff and thats one of the reasons why makeup lovers love shopping there, but I have a mac pro card, im just wondering if I would be saving or losing money by buying a permanent item from the CCO instead of just buying it with my pro card from a pro store? For example, soft ocher paintpot is permanent, should I just get it from my MAC store or get it from the CCO lol.. I want to see which one costs less.. sorry for the confusion, Im going from Vancouver and want to calculate and see how things work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thx!_

 

Well I don't know what the PRO discount is, but I think the CCO prices are around 30% off.


----------



## Diva6833 (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Well I don't know what the PRO discount is, but I think the CCO prices are around 30% off._

 
Pro cards are about 40% off, so i guess unless i find a limited item at the CCO i should just shop from my pro store. thanks


----------



## meToo (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva6833* 

 
_Pro cards are about 40% off, so i guess unless i find a limited item at the CCO i should just shop from my pro store. thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you'll save money with your pro discount and you'll also get a fresher product.


----------



## psychotums (Apr 5, 2010)

I should be coming up this weekend. Has anyone been lately? I'm so excited!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotums* 

 
_I should be coming up this weekend. Has anyone been lately? I'm so excited!_

 
I went last Tuesday and it was there wasn't much to chose from.  Hopefully they got in a new shipment.  I might head up there this week so I will update when I get back.


----------



## psychotums (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## psychotums (Apr 9, 2010)

I am heading to the CCO tomorrow, so I shall come back with full report sometime this weekend. I'll try to remember what I see for you all. I haven't called them, I figure if I'm going anyway I might as well be surprised


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotums* 

 
_I am heading to the CCO tomorrow, so I shall come back with full report sometime this weekend. I'll try to remember what I see for you all. I haven't called them, I figure if I'm going anyway I might as well be surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry I didn't update earlier this week.  I ended up not going.  I can't wait to hear what you find though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep us posted.


----------



## Diva6833 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys!

Im heading to the outlet store tmrw from Vancouver, I'll try my best to update you guys (although im not very familiar with product names) but im a tad bit familiar with the collections. Also, does anyone know if or where I could find Red Cherry lashes? We dont have that here in Vancouver, I know they sell them in the states, so if you guys could help i'd appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!


----------



## psychotums (Apr 11, 2010)

Alright! So I went there yesterday and here's what I bought first of all:
Bobbi Brown Bridal Kit: lipgloss, nude eyeshadow, black smudgeproof mascara, black gel eyeliner, small eyeliner brush
Fafi Eyes 2 Quad
Cherry Blossom Lipglass
Rollickin' Paintpot
Vellum Eyeshadow
The double ended eyeliner from Heatherette (bright turquoise/black)

They had,
Bobbi Brown: Platinum Pink and Bronze Shimmerbricks, about 10 eye shadows, 2 powder blushes, 2 cream blushes, everal lipgloss sets, about 3 eyeshadow palettes, some skincare items, and some brushes

MAC: Dame Edna beauty powders, trios, lipsticks, and lipglass. There were several Smooth Harmony Heaterette Beauty Powders. Lipglassess and blushes from Style Warriors, several slimshines and a few mattene lipsticks (I recall 40's pink), a few other random lipsticks (mostly really super bright ones) and some other lipglasses and 2 lipgelees. Pigments: Kitchmas, Spiritualize, Mutiny, Reflects Rust, and a few others, I think a dark browny red one and a brighter orange one. They had MSFs in Porcelain Pink, Sunny By Nature, Cheeky Bronze, Medium Natural/Shimmer and maybe one more. They had a few natural looking loose powders and concealer sticks. They had charged water and the Naked Honey hand cream. They had a few random eyeliners, I remember Hyacinth and the one that I bought, a few glitter eyeliners and the brightly coloured liquid eyeliners. They had the Hello Kitty quads, Tempting and Shadowy Lady (I think!) quads from Cult of Cherry and of course the Fafi Eyes 2. They had paintpots in Quite Natural, Rollickin', and Greenstroke. They had a few eyeshadow palettes, I think they were Nordies exclusives? They had a sort of bright patent leather looking cases in purple and green. Single eyeshadows I remember Post Haste, Aquavert, Vellum, Glamour Check!, and Dreammaker. They also had quite a few holiday brush sets, pigment sets, lipglass sets, as well as the lip kits (lipstick, liner, lipglass/dazzleglass). There were a few mineralized eyeshadow duos, but I didn't look to see which ones (I don't like them). There were a few random brushes as well, nothing great though.

I think that's everything. I had fun, even though they didn't have a ton of stuff that I wanted. I think it would be better if they had had stuff come in around the time of my visit, though. I did ask if everything was out in plain sight and they said yes, so there shouldn't have been anything hiding. I hope this was helpful to you all!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva6833* 

 
_Hey guys!

Im heading to the outlet store tmrw from Vancouver, I'll try my best to update you guys (although im not very familiar with product names) but im a tad bit familiar with the collections. Also, does anyone know if or where I could find Red Cherry lashes? We dont have that here in Vancouver, I know they sell them in the states, so if you guys could help i'd appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!_

 
Hey hun! I live in BC too! yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually live in Surrey and I found a dollar store here that sells Red Cherry lashes. Only problem is I'm not sure if they're open still :S last time I went there was a year ago...I'll give you the location anyway in case you ever come out to Surrey, you can give it a shot. If I head out near there sometime soon, I'll update this space ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its on King George hwy at 70 th avenue, I believe. I don't know the exact name of it but its across from the Newton Exchange bus loop (by the Newton Wave Pool) Gah! Sorry for the sucky directions..


----------



## avick (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey hun! I live in BC too! yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually live in Surrey and I found a dollar store here that sells Red Cherry lashes. Only problem is I'm not sure if they're open still :S last time I went there was a year ago...I'll give you the location anyway in case you ever come out to Surrey, you can give it a shot. If I head out near there sometime soon, I'll update this space ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its on King George hwy at 70 th avenue, I believe. I don't know the exact name of it but its across from the Newton Exchange bus loop (by the Newton Wave Pool) Gah! Sorry for the sucky directions..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


do you remember the name of the dollar store? is it the one close to safeway?TIA


----------



## Diva6833 (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey hun! I live in BC too! yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually live in Surrey and I found a dollar store here that sells Red Cherry lashes. Only problem is I'm not sure if they're open still :S last time I went there was a year ago...I'll give you the location anyway in case you ever come out to Surrey, you can give it a shot. If I head out near there sometime soon, I'll update this space ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its on King George hwy at 70 th avenue, I believe. I don't know the exact name of it but its across from the Newton Exchange bus loop (by the Newton Wave Pool) Gah! Sorry for the sucky directions..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank u SO much darlin!!!! wow those lashes for a BUCK? thats crazy!! theyre such great lashes and i love how theyre affordable.. used to buy them online for 2.50, and they actually last a really long time.

Anyway, Im in north van but Im definitely going to check it out next time Im around that area, Thanks again!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *avick* 

 
_do you remember the name of the dollar store? is it the one close to safeway?TIA_

 
Safeway..? there's a huge superstore and a Save on Foods near there..
I don't remember the name. It's a couple stores down from this beauty salon called ZEEBA. The salon's address is 7388 137 Street. 
Hahaha sorry! hope that helps..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva6833* 

 
_Thank u SO much darlin!!!! wow those lashes for a BUCK? thats crazy!! theyre such great lashes and i love how theyre affordable.. used to buy them online for 2.50, and they actually last a really long time.

Anyway, Im in north van but Im definitely going to check it out next time Im around that area, Thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Unfortunately, I think the lashes are 2-3 bucks each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol but the quality is like Ardell's with more variety of sizes and styles. I'm wondering if that store CLOSED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been trying to google it and its not coming up..:S wondering whats going on...I'll try to head there sometime soon..just super swamped with exams right now. Hope they're open...they also carry the largest Jordana display I've ever seen lol.  I see lots of good reviews on that line on MUA.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2010)

I went to the CCO on Tuesday and it was so picked over and sad looking!  They said that they just made a new order so a shipment should come in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Cinci (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm on Vacation in Vancouver and took a drive to Seattle to do some cross border shopping yesterday...  This is what I remember seeing at the CCO:

Mutiny Pigment
Circa Plum Pigment
Antique Green Pigment
Naked Pigment
Mega Rich Pigment
Copper Sparkle Pigment
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Rust
Ego Eyeshadow
Dreammaker Eyeshadow
A bunch of other eyeshadows I didnt look at the name of
Metal X Cream Eyeshadows
Rollickin Paint Pot
Delf Paint Pot
Flammable Paint
Artjam Paint

From 2009's Magic, Mirth, and Mischief!:
Naughty Noir Eye Bag (Shimmertime Pigment, BlackTrack Fluidline, 209se & Mascara) 
Alakazam! Eye Bag (Melon Pigment, Rich Ground Fluidline, 209se & Mascara)
"Put A Spell On You" Lipbag (Dream Lipstick, Baby Sparks Dazzleglass, Dervish Lipliner)
Morning, Noon, & Knight Everything Eye Brush Set(194SE, 204SE, 224SE, 266SE, 275SE) 
Wave of a Wand Sweep and Define Brush Set (129SE, 190SE, 212SE, 227SE, 275SE)
(They may have had the 3rd brush set but I didnt really look too closely)
Haute High Jinks Mini Pigments/Glitter (Jardin Aires, Rushmetal, Copperized, Museum Bronze, Relects Gold)
Sexpot Mini Pigments/Glitter (Naked, Sunnydaze, Chocolate Brown, Dark Soul, Reflects Antique Gold) 
Fun In the Sun Mineralize Kit (Shimpagne MSF, Nuance Mineralize Blush, Play on Plums MES, 181SE)

Holiday 2008 (Red Se Said)
5 Warm Pigments/Glitter (Gold Dusk, Gold Mode, Melon, Gold Stroke, Reflects Antique)
A Lipbag or two
A couple of Brushbags

Graphic Gardens:
Summer Crop Lip Bag (Summer Crop Lipglass; Semi-Annual and Garden Bed Lipsticks)

Sun Tints (Yellow, Peach, Purple, Baby Pink ones)
A few TLC's
A few of the Dazzledazzleglasses
2 Dazzleglass Cremes
Sunsonic Lipstick
Front Lit Lipstick
Sweet THing Lipstick
Bubbles Lipstick
A bunch more lipsticks that I didnt look at the names of
5 or so Pro Longwear Lustres
Prep  Prime Lip Refinisher

A Metal Traincase
The Matt Murphy Soft Traincase (The one thats about 12 inches long, 6 inches wide, 6 inches deep)

#165 Brush
#169 Brush
#183 Brush
#185 Brush
#192 Brush

Face & Body Foundation in N5 and one other color..  Possibly N7?
A few Mineralize Foundations
Some Dame Edna Stuff
A Hello Kitty Pallette (The one with the bright pink e/s)
6 or so othe random quads


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow they got some new stuff since this week!!  I was told by the lady it would be a few weeks.  Thanks for the update Cinci!  I am going to head up there tomorrow.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG your post just made me drool! thank you so much, I've been dying for those pigment sets!! Gah.. now I have to get my passport made asap..


----------



## mern (Apr 19, 2010)

omg.. so jealous. I wish canada had cco's... ill be driving from fort mcmurray alberta to vancouver island and really would like to detour through seattle. unfortunately i will have my dog with me and i dont think they'll let me cross with a pitbull.


----------



## pleomorphic (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_i dont think they'll let me cross with a pitbull._

 
What do you mean?  I've crossed back and forth with my pitty many times.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all!  Today when I was at the CCO I saw:

Eye Shadows: Blanc Type, Prussian, Aquavert, One-off, Fashion, Vellum, Newly Minted, Post Haste, Dreammaker, Violet Trance, Haunting and a few others.

Mineralize Eye Shadows: Danger Zone, Inter-view, Midnight Madness, and about 6 others

Paint Pots: Greenstroke & Rollickin

Lipsticks: Trimming Talk, Sweet Thing, Front Lit, and about 20 others.  They also had quite a few mattenes including long stem rose.

Dazzleglasses: Goldyrocks, Eurobeat, Stop Look!, and two others.

They also had all of the quads from the Makeup Art Cosmetics Collection.

Same pigments and glitters that they have had.


----------



## evilrose (May 6, 2010)

Has anyone been here lately?  I'm trying to convince my bf to drive there this weekend.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (May 27, 2010)

I'm going up there on Saturday- I'll post up what I can remember


----------



## mochajavalatte (May 28, 2010)

OMGOSH will you post about the traincase how much it costs,etc? Is it the discontinued one, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xoxo


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys, has anyone been lately? I finally ran out of my FAVE lipliner gingerroot recently and I'm hoping they have some there, plus maybe some other goodies


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2010)

I tried to go yesterday and they were closed for inventory.  I was bummed!  I haven't been able to go up their for almost a month.


----------



## devilgurl (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all! I'm heading down there this weekend, is it still closed? If not, what have you spotted there recently?


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2010)

I went to the CCO today and I was shocked at how little they had.  It is pretty disappointing. 

Quads: Tone Grey, Photo Realism, Shadowy Lady, Tempting, & purple fall quad (can't remember name)

Shadows: Post Haste, Newly Minted, Night Maneuvors, Soft Force, and 5 others.

MSF: Porcelain Pink, Sunny by nature, and another netural one

Paint Pot: Greenstroke

Dazzleglass: Stop! Look! & Goldyrocks

Lip products: A few of the soft tints, shift to pink lip gelee, all of the style warrior lipglasses, and about 15 other lipglasses.

V & B greasepaint sticks, naked honey body wash, just a pink gel blush, ungaro see through color, see through colors from rose romance, both rose romance beauty powders, enough said blush.

Pigments: Spiritualize, mutiny, reflects rust, kitschmas, and a few others all in old style jars.

That is all I can remember right now.  If I think of more I will add it.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Just another update that they have the same stuff as last time I updated.  This CCO is starting to look sad.  Hardly any MAC stuff at all.  

I wonder when they are going to get some new stuff?


----------



## minakokanmuri (Aug 16, 2010)

just went to tulalip yesterday. in addition to what coachkitten said, the cco has naughty nauticals lipglasses, the loose msf naturals, enough said blush, some beauty powders, solar bits, red she said eye palettes, red she said pigment sets, and others. that's all that comes to mind right now.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 25, 2010)

I went to the CCO today and although they didn't have anything new in, the manager said that they should have a new batch of MAC stuff by this weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if anyone goes let us know what they have!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone been there lately? I'm going to do some damage at the outlet mall on Saturday and I was wondering if they had anything good.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_Anyone been there lately? I'm going to do some damage at the outlet mall on Saturday and I was wondering if they had anything good._

 
I went to the outlet today and they did have a few new things in but not as much as I was hoping for.

Style Black Stuff:
Blue Flame MES, Black CCB, all of the glimmerglasses

Lipsticks: Fautlessly F/W, Myself, Utter Fun, Total Wow, Radiccio (sp), Phlox, Pink Burst, and about 15+ more.

Blushes: Personal Style, All's Good, Enough Said

MSF: Sunny By Nature, Comfort

Eye Shadows: Love Lace, Of Summer, Graphology, Newly Minted, Haunting, Purple Shower, Flourishing, and about 5 or 6 more.  Behind the counter they had a lone straw harvest e/s if anyone is interested.

Dazzleglasses: Jingle Jangle and a couple of dazzleglass cremes.

Lipglasses: Almondine, Kumquat, and a ton more.  I can't remember all of the names.

Not a good selection of pigments, skincare, or foundations.  

There were a few of the holiday MES and all of the quads/palettes are the ones that they have always had.

That is all I can think of right now but if I remember more I will post it.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone been to this CCO recently?  I was there two weeks ago and they didn't have anything new.  TIA for any updates!


----------



## pleomorphic (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm getting really annoyed with their lackluster selection of pigments and glitters.  The Oregon one has a much, much better selection!
I haven't been recently, though.  Anyone?


----------



## Ziya (Oct 16, 2010)

ITA! I was so dissapointed when I went up there at the end of August...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somebody please update though! I'm itching to go soo bad!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey everyone!

  	I went to the CCO today not expecting much a they have A LOT of new stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Woo-hoo!

  	I will try to remember as much as I can.

  	Pigments: Vanilla, Tan, Cornflower, & Dark Soul in the new jars.  Old Jars were Spiritualize, Reflects Rust glitter, and another dark glitter.

  	Eye Shadows: A TON of these.  About 50+ colors.  The ones I remember are: Buckwheat, Creme de Miel, Pollinator, Hepcat, Soba, Flourishing, Clarity, Newly Minted, Graphology, Fig 1, Goldenrod, Crazy Cool, Mont Black, Apres Ski, One Off, Crest the Wave, Tissueweight, Unbasic White, Post Haste, Aquadasiac, Fashion, Ego, Maria's Mood, Off the Page, Beautiful Iris, Cut to Fit, Liberty Of London, Top Knot, Hot Hot Hot, Haunting, Purple Shower, and bunch more.

  	Paint Pots: Artifact, Girl Friendly, Coral Crepe, Painterly, & Soft Ochre

  	Lipsticks: Metal Maven, Bubbles, Lollipop Loving, Peachstock (LOL collection), Blood Red, Dressmaker Dressmaker, Total Wow, Hue, Utter Fun and about 10-ish more. 

  	Lipglasses: They had a lot of dazzleglasses, 3 superglasses, & a lot of creamsheen glasses like boy bait, partial to pink, and a few more.  They had Liberty of London lipglasses in Frankly Fresh, Perennial High Style, and the really dark one.  Also had flurry of fun and a few other To the beach lipglasses.  They also had a few of those lip pen stain things in darker colors.  And both of the TLCs from Warm & Cozy.

  	Blushes: Instant Chic, Personal Style, Prim & Proper (LOL), Dirty Plum (LOL), Dollymix, and a few others.  They had some of the In the Groove blushes as well.  The only one I remember is the one with the bright pink & lavender.

  	Also had a few greasepaint sticks: V, Slick Black, & brown now and feline and the blue kohl power from Love Lace.

  	No MSFs or beauty powders from Liberty of London.

  	They also had all of the mineralize eye shadows from in the groove. 

  	That is all that I can think of for now but if I remember anything I will be sure to add it.


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not nearly as good as remembering as coachkitten, but I'll try!  I need to just start writing things down.
  	So yesterday they had (sorry, I don't remember a lot of the names)

  	About 5-6 Greasepaint sticks:  Dirty, black, purple, blue, green 
  	Three ES from Liberty of London
  	About three Superglasses
  	All three lipglasses from To the Beach
  	To the Beach bag
  	Pigments:  New jars- Pink Opal, Vanilla, Teal, Rich Life, Universal Mix, Later.  Old jars - Fuchsia glitter, Reflects Rust, Mutiny, *EDIT:  I meant Spiritualized, not Antique Green*
  	Impassioned Solar Bits
  	Shadesticks:  Lemon Chiffon, Red Velvet
  	Those blushes that look like flowers-two of them
  	Traincase (not the rolling one)
  	Charged water
  	Naked Honey- either the body wash or the hand cream.  I saw it out of the corner of my eye and didn't inspect it.  It was in a tube.
  	A bunch of holiday sets from years previous


  	Bobbie Brown:
  	Copper Diamond SB
  	Bright Eyes Palette
  	Glitter lipglosses, singles and sets of three
  	Croc pattern MU tote


----------



## xmichelle (Dec 17, 2010)

It's not fair how other CCO gets way better stuff than this one. Thanks to all for posting this. It's really helpful.


----------



## lovekatrina (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone been lately? I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 8, 2011)

xmichelle said:


> It's not fair how other CCO gets way better stuff than this one. Thanks to all for posting this. It's really helpful.



 	I know. The selection really stinks.

  	Any updates?


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jan 23, 2011)

I went yesterday... Nothing really worth having.

  	I only left with Vibrant Grape shadow and a Tone Grey quad.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh well. The few times I have been out there it hasn't been all that exciting. Thanks for the update.


----------



## kiss (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive been there like a week ago, I saw:

  	Impassioned Solar Bits
  	Liberty of London Bough Grey, Prim & Proper, the pink shadow
  	Pigments in Spiritulize in old jar, Tan, Golden Olive in new jars, some glitter
  	To The Beach Cream Bronzers
  	Rose Romance Summer Rose powder
  	Lots of great lipglosses such as the holiday pink set, Flurry of Fun, Nico, Almondine, Loving touch from Rose Romance
  	Sugarsweet lipglosses, 3 To the beach lipglosses
  	Not much selection of lipsticks but they had Sunsonic lipstick and some dark tendertone

  	That's all I can think of right now.
  	I was very excited, IT being my first time at a CCO.


----------



## pleomorphic (Feb 14, 2011)

Yesterday it was slim pickings.  

  	BB Copper Diamond SB

  	MAC:
  	Flurry of Fun lipglass
  	Liberated, Style Warrior, Gold Rebel lipglasses
  	Vibrant Grape ES
  	Give Me Liberty of London, Bough Grey, Free To Be ES
  	Some sort of boxed set I didn't look at too closely-I'd never seen it before.
  	OJ glitter Fuchsia
  	OJ pigments Mutiny, Spiritualize 
  	NJ pigments Later, If It Sparkles, Dark Soul
  	a couple Shadesticks


----------



## pleomorphic (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh!  I can't believe I forgot to mention the SA said that Venomous Villains will be arriving to them in a couple weeks.


----------



## hamiltonchicky (Mar 19, 2011)

I went to this CCO when I visited Seattle for my 28th birthday.  I was visiting friends in BC and we decided to do a Seattle day for my bday.  This location was pretty good


----------



## pleomorphic (Mar 20, 2011)

^What did they have?  Do you remember?


----------



## Cupquake03 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was up there this morning, I would say they had about 15-20 different pigments (off the top of my head, antique green, partylicious, spiritualize, mauvement, teal.. there were many more I just cant remember them all.) They must have had at least 25-30 eyeshadows including 2 venomous villains ones, several blushes and a couple bronzers. Lots of lipstick including a viva glam one (iv i think.) Several gift sets as well.  Hope that helps...


----------



## pleomorphic (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you!  Were the old pigments in OJ or NJ?


----------



## Cupquake03 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think there was only one pigment in an old jar, I don't remember which one it was. Oh and they had the tartan tale thrillseekers mini pigment sets. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Tourist (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum.I'm a tourist and I'm in B.C to visit my family. I was wondering is there anyone going to Seattle premium outlet next Wednesday(6 April)?I wanted to buy gifts(from coach outlet) for my friends and relatives back home but I heard that they limit 5 bags per customer? Is that true?I need to buy more than 5 bags and was wondering is there anybody doing to the premium outlet next Wednesday where u can help me to buy some bags? I'm traveling alone and I need some help.. Thanks!


----------



## psychotums (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm skipping across the border at the end of the month for a visit. Anyone have any recent updates on their MAC and BB selection? That would be awesome


----------



## hamiltonchicky (Apr 19, 2011)

@pleomorphic....when I went there for my birthday, that was almost three years ago, so I would hope that the stock selection has changed since then


----------



## pleomorphic (Apr 20, 2011)

^Ha ha!  OMG...


----------



## psychotums (Apr 24, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone's swung by recently? If I were to call, do they give out information about their shipments? Like when they last received and when they will be receiving again?

  	I'll try and update what I see after my trip there.


----------



## macosophy (May 19, 2011)

I'm finally going to go to this CCO for the first time this weekend!! I'm excited but I don't want to expect too much. Anybody been recently who can tell us what they've seen?


----------



## Cupquake03 (May 30, 2011)

I was there again last week. I don't think there is really anything new that hasn't already been mentioned above... but if it is your first time going I am sure you will be able to find something!


----------



## macosophy (May 31, 2011)

I was very disappointed and didn't end up getting anything! The store is tiny and the MAC selection was small. I don't even remember what I've seen.


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bummer!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

I might head up there today, against my better judgement. It's probably not worth the gas to drive up there, as usual. I just keep hoping I'll get lucky.... lol
  	Maybe today is the day!  I will report my findings.


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

Alright ladies, I did go to the CCO today. They were unpacking a bunch of lipsticks when I was there. I asked if there was anything MAC that wasn't on the floor and she said everything they have was out. The new lipsticks were not exciting IMO, all dark and brown shades.  So here is everything I can remember seeing.... 

  	2 reflects, a bronze and red color (I'm guessing copper and rust based on past posts here...)
  	OJ pigments: Mutiny, Spiritualize
  	NJ pigments: Dark Soul, Later, The Family Crest, Partylicious, Antique Green (there were about 10, just can't remember them all!)
  	ES: haunting, crazy cool, vile violet, vibrant grape, carbon, sweet joy, sky blue, dame's desire, bough grey, free to be, humid, shimmermoss, night maneouvers, newly minted, crest the wave, going bananas, plus probably at least 5 more... 
  	Tweet Me mega metal es (this was the only mega metal... I hope they get more)
  	Impassioned solar bits are still there... 
  	VV Magically Cool Liquid Powder in Cajun (They had truth and light too but I think I got the last one, unless they have more in the back.)
  	a couple TTB, Marcel Wanders and LoL lipglosses, several Dare to Wear lg, lots of other random lipglosses... nothing I felt I had to have lip wise.
  	Lots of christmas giftsets, brush giftsets, etc still.

  	and that is all I can remember. Like I said, mostly stated before... the two new things I noticed were Tweet Me and that VV Powder... 
  	Hope this helps!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh gosh, I think I'm officially addicted. I went back again today because I had a feeling they would have more stuff out. They had a ton of new eyeshadows including lots from of perms. I picked up shroom, parfait amour, tilt and prepped for glamor. There was more Venomous Villans stuff and some Mickey Contractor eyeshadows as well. Lots of new lipsticks and some new lipglosses. They have Viva Glam Cindi and Gaga lg. I don't think there were any new pigments. They easily had 15+ eyeshadows they didn't have yesterday, if you are looking for an es, you might want to check it out! It was a score for me, I have been wanting Parfait Amour and Shroom.


----------



## Ziya (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks cupquake!! I cant wait to hit em up


----------



## Cupquake03 (Nov 3, 2011)

I went this morning so here is a quick update. They had wonder woman pigments, quads and blushes. Quite cute blushes, eyeshadow quad and lipgloss, jeanius eyeshadows, mega metal eyeshadows, peacocky lipglosses... They had Surf Baby eyeshadows (I think there were 3 of them but the only one I remember specifically is Saffron) , bronzers, lipglosses (all 4) and lipsticks (bust out! and one other... can't remember which.) There were probably 25 + pigments (all new jar, 2 reflects glitters in old jars), there must have been at least 50 different eyeshadows including all the mega metal, jeanius, some baked eyeshadows, and all the regular and le packaged eyeshadows. There were about 30ish different lipsticks. I left with Show Orchid ls, Dalliance mega metal es and Beautiful Iris es. 

  	Sorry I didn't pay more attention to details, but I hope this helps!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was there yesterday, they still have most of what I mentioned in my last post. Newest addition is the Smashbox section... several kits designed for the different eye colors are now available. I never noticed before because I usually just go for MAC but they do sell Ojon and Bumble & Bumble hair products too.


----------



## Cupquake03 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, I did want to mention that they have MAC nail polish. If they have always had it, I never noticed but it is in the glass case at the counter. When I was there yesterday there were about 6 different shades.


----------



## WHJ10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anybody been to this location recently? I was wondering what collections they had in store for both mac and bobbi brown?


----------



## Cupquake03 (Mar 27, 2012)

I was there, oh probably a month ago now. They had My Paradise from the Surf Baby collection last summer. I was shocked, that was sold out everywhere! I'm not sure if they still have it but I'm hoping to make it up there again this week (today maybe??), I'll update the post if there is anything new and exciting.


----------



## BunnyHeffner (Nov 11, 2012)

Went today and was happy with my purchases but it was pretty slim pickings! They had MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder in Cajun from the VV Collection. A big selection of paint pots including For Effect from the Glitter and Ice Collection.
 [h=3][/h]


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 6, 2013)

For the longest time I didn't know there was a CCO in Washington, period. I'm so excited to check this out next time I'm feeling adventurous I'm going to have to check this out, even if they don't have too much there.


----------



## theprettycrush (Mar 21, 2013)

MaitaiFluff said:


> For the longest time I didn't know there was a CCO in Washington, period. I'm so excited to check this out next time I'm feeling adventurous I'm going to have to check this out, even if they don't have too much there.


  Are you looking for anything in particular?  I was there recently and the selection was ok, nothing really exciting.  No good MAC blushes or powders, but I did get a Honey Rose liquid powder now that it's discontinued, a VV lipgloss, some pigments, and a couple one off nail polishes.


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone been here recently? Thinking about going on Friday, but its so awful to get to that I wont bother if there's nothing great there...


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone been here recently? Thinking about going on Friday, but its so awful to get to that I wont bother if there's nothing great there...


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was last there maybe a month ago? I don't remember exactly what they had but I remember thinking selection was pretty slim. Of course a lot can change in a month.... I was hoping to make it up there this week as well since I actually have an eyeshadow I wanted to exchange. If I make it up there tomorrow I'll let you know.


----------



## macosophy (Jul 18, 2013)

Last time I was there a few months ago they really didn't have much, didn't end up getting anything. I will be going again either this week or next, hoping to find better things. I desperately want Estee Lauder DayWear Plus tinted moisturizer which has been discontinued, keeping my fingers crossed they might have it there!


----------



## Kochava (Aug 31, 2013)

I was thinking of going down there tomorrow. Perhaps another time...


----------



## BunnyHeffner (Sep 25, 2013)

I was here today. Some good (and surprising!) finds! I was hoping to find an Archie's Girl palette as Ive heard they are trickling in to other CCOs. No luck there, but they did have the Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte. I didn't pick one up since I already have BUs but I was tempted. Lots of sets from last year's holiday collection (neutral eye palette, purple eye palette, as well as a few styles of the face palettes that had the lipsticks and face powder) Also, Catch My Eye and Little Black Bow Fluidlines. The best find for me was that I FINALLY got my hands on the coveted Elude powder from the Gareth Pugh collection! Definitely worth a trip in if you are up in the area!


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Oct 11, 2013)

I need someone in the vancouver area to head down with sometime !


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Dec 13, 2013)

I was at CCO last weekend. Picked up Smutty Green MES, Jet Couture Pressed Pigment, and Catch My Eye Fluidline. 

  Noticed that they have the Archie palette (browns), Tartan eye shadow palettes, Funtabulous dazzleglass, and many other goodies!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone know if this CCO has gotten any Tom Ford?


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Jun 2, 2014)

I was there a few weeks ago. No Tom Fords [@]internetchick[/@]. =(


----------



## internetchick (Jun 2, 2014)

MaitaiFluff said:


> I was there a few weeks ago. No Tom Fords [@]internetchick[/@]. =(


  Darn. Thanks!


----------



## jazzydeuxtrois (Jun 29, 2014)

I went to this CCO today, but there wasn't anything too exciting. I went in there looking for some LE lipsticks or blushes. The only lipsticks I found were Saigon Summer, Sweet and Sour, Fresh Brew and some other Mineralize Rich and Sheen Supreme ones. There were quite a few lip glasses including some from the Hey, Sailor Collection. There was about 6 blushes the only ones I remember we're Stay Pretty, Unconventional, Stay By Me and Immortal Flower. There was one MSF in Perfectly Poised. There were plenty of eyeshadows and Mineralize eyeshadows from past collections. I did find an Archies Girls eyeshadow palette. There was also about 10 loose pigments and a few pressed pigments. I ended up purchasing Perfectly Poised MSF, Unconventional and Stay Pretty Blushes, Old Gold Pigment in Hey, Sailor packaging, Mineralize Eyeshadow in Fireside and a Viva Glam Nicki 2 Lipglass.


----------



## jazzydeuxtrois (Jun 29, 2014)

Also looked for Estée Lauder Heat Wave but they didn't have it. The Oregon CCO had some couple months ago when I went though.


----------



## jazzydeuxtrois (Aug 10, 2014)

@internetchick  They had one Tom Ford lipstick when I went.


----------



## evilrose (Aug 13, 2014)

when i went there last friday, there was one nude lipstick and a blue eyeshadow quad for tom ford


----------

